# Statutory Declaration Format



## Siva (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi Everyone

Glad to see that many people are out here to post their problems and post their answers.. really great.

I am in the process of preparing for ACS. I have got reference letters from my previous organizations. My present organization refuses to give me a reference letter as it is against the company policy. I know I can get a statutory declaration, but this has posed a great problem for me as i dont know what the template or format of the statutory should be? What all should i specify in it? What other docs I should present along with the statutory to prove my employment?I am really confused...

can anybody help by sending out the format or something, plz.
By the way I am from India.

thanks
Siva


----------



## Veronika Hurbis (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi Siva,

Every country has a different statutory declaration format which corresponds to the law in that country. You'd best ask an Indian solicitor for the correct format. 

Once you have the right format you then include all the information that would be included in a reference, except it must be written in your own words of course. I'd attach any documentary proof available to the declaration and your skills application - contract of employment, business cards etc.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Siva,
The same topic had been discussed before, Anyway, my husband is from IT and had problem with the reference letter as well, he has cleared his acs and in not more than 25 days. I will give you a list of things that we added
1. All certificates i.e. degree, diploma, short term course, MCSE etc, whatever you have done, attach them all
2. All certificates ever given to you by the companies you worked for, like certificate of excellence, letters of promotion, salary hike letters, employment / contract letter of probation period or permanent employee etc, anything and everything that can be a proof of your being employed at your current as well as previous companies.
3. Reference letters from your co-employees as well as seniors, with respective business cards.
4. Declaration stating that you fear loosing your job if at all you ask for the reference from the employer or stating that the as per the company policy you could not be given the reference letter. You see they need the reference letter on company letterhead only to be sure that the person applying for the assessment / visa is not faking employment with the said company, incase you give enough documents to support your application and your CV, it would do good.
5. Salary Slips, this too helps, since it again is a proof of your being employed at the said company.
6. To support the salary slips, attach your bank statement of say one year or more
7. When you make the file, make sure you pick the one in which you can attach those palstic pockets. The one available from SOLo i guess, make an annexure or index that states which page has what document, mark each pocket with a number corresponding with the index or annexure, the more organised your papers are, the better it is. It makes life easier for the assessee.
8. Make sure all your papers are attested, in-case you have any certificate in Hindi, get it translated and attach that as well.
9. For attesting the papers you can go to any notary and get the job done, they take 10 bux per paper but if the papers are way too many, they might take half the amount or a an X amount, depends on your bargaining skills .

I guess that would be it. My husband had all his certificates etc in a bag, we photocopied everything, got them attested and sent the entire bundle, from what I can remember, we had close to 70 papers

Anything else..just ask.

Anj


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

And I am from India as wel, live in Gurgaon, forgot to mention that bit.


----------



## fafnier (Aug 17, 2008)

hi Anj:

Would like to know if he gave his manager's or HR's reference on company letterhead and did they call your husbands employer (manager or HR) to cross verify?

Thanks in Advance.
faf


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

fafnier said:


> hi Anj:
> 
> Would like to know if he gave his manager's or HR's reference on company letterhead and did they call your husbands employer (manager or HR) to cross verify?
> 
> ...


Hey faf,

he gave his co employees references.. for the HR and the manager he gave the declaration. His manager told him that we will give you a reference but for that you will have to increase your notice period from a month to 3 months, which ofcourse we were not willing to do. He told his manager that he can keep the reference with him, and used the statutory declaration. as for the HR, if you have a good repo with your seniors, and you think they will not make it public, ask them for it, the HR refrence or the manager's reference, its all good.. they do call, but it isnt necessary that they will, they might or maybe be they don't..

our ACS result was out in 22 days flat, i think our agent applied online becasue he knew the results in 22 days.. and they did not call anyone, we gave as many as 80-90 papers to prove his education, his work etc.. they call only to verify if you are stating the truth and have not forged the papers. If you give salary slips, certificates of excellence from your office/s etc, anything to everything that you have to prove your being employed by the company, it adds to your profile.. again, they may call, in our case they did not.


----------



## fafnier (Aug 17, 2008)

thank you sooo much


----------



## IndianKrxcute (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi Anj,

Are you applied ACS thru any agent or yourself.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

we have employed an agent.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

*Example of Statutory Declarations*

This thread is NOT for chat or questions - please start another thread for those. 

*Anything other than an example of a statutory declaration will be deleted. * 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*From the UK:*
This is an example of what I used which was created in a word document and read and signed in front of a solicitor (for which we had to pay). 

STATUTORY DECLARATION

I, [FULL NAME], do solemnly and sincerely declare the following for the purposes of Australian Immigration:

[LIST OF DECLARATIONS - in my case how long I'd had my own IT company, the software and hardware I'd used, briefly my role as an analyst programmer, that I worked from home and at client sites when required, that I was a member of British Computer Society]

I make this solemn declaration, conscientiously believing the statements contained in this declaration to be true in every particular. 

[SIGNATURE OF PERSON MAKING DECLARATION]

Declared at [NAME OF OFFICES] on [DAY, MONTH, YEAR] before me 

[SIGNATURE OF SOLICITOR]
[STAMP OF SOLICITORS OFFICE]

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Aussiephil (Nov 23, 2008)

For Australia go to 

Statutory declarations 

everything you need to know and you can download blank forms.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Aussiephil said:


> For Australia go to
> 
> Statutory declarations
> 
> everything you need to know and you can download blank forms.


Just wanted to clarify that an agent on here before has said that they need to follow the laws of the country where they are declared so the Aussie ones will not be of use for people moving into the country although they can be used for people in Australia when applying for visas here (for example if needed for temp to perm visa). 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## chugharvind (May 10, 2009)

*Hi*

I have read all of your replies.You have provided very good information.First of all thankyou for that.

May i know the contact details of the agent through which you people applied for Aus.
I need to apply for my TRA first and then Aus Permanent Resident Visa.I am currently working in Hongkong.

Waiting for an urgent reply.

With Regards,
Arvind Chugh


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Arvind

welcome to the forum

a few people hv used george lombard, there is go matilda, there is SOMV (she write in the forum regularly, her contact details are in her signature)

whoever u plan to hire, make sure they are MARA/MIA registered.

for any thing else, give us a shout and do let us know how things go

cheers
anj


----------



## reachali (Oct 17, 2009)

*Hi Anj!*



anj1976 said:


> Hi Arvind
> 
> welcome to the forum
> 
> ...



Hi Anj,

First of All, Thanks for posting such detailed information on the ACS and especially the checklist to go thru for Skills assesment. I was looking out for this info from quite sometime and nice to have it now.

About myself, I am from IT background, working in Bangalore from 8.5yrs.

I had a question on using MARA/MIA agents, is it preferable or recommended going thru them or we can do on individual basis? Also, can u attach a sample or format of what documents you sent. I wanted to understand the structure because I see lots of documentation required to present to ACS for assesment.

Thanks and Looking forward to your response.

Asgar


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi asgar.

when u say sample documents. what exactly are you looking for? if u search the forum, u wont believe how much you will find . all thanks to people who share their experiences here.

when i say MARA/MIA agent, whoever you use, make sure they are registered MARA/MIA agents, if at all they land you in a mess, you can write to the respective authority about them so they normally dont land u in trouble. they take their job seriously and know what they are doing. and if at all u do employ and agent, make sure you read a lot and know what they are doing, dont follow them blindly. If you feel confident, you can even do it on your own. A lot of people use agents (like me) and then there are those who do everything on their own. its personal choice really.

Let me know if u need any further info on anything. and if u do need any info, search the forum, alternately start a new thread.

cheers
anj


----------



## reachali (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks Anj for your response.

Sample documents in the sense if you can attach the scanned copies what was used to submit to ACS (can erase all personal details etc). I am kind of confused as to what level of documentation is required to be sure that it is at par with the expectations of ACS authoroties.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

we attached all work related documents, salary slips, bank statement, IT returns, certificates (performance based), appointment letter, appraisal letter, so on and forth. statutory declaration (OH could give the current company references from the senior management). I dont have the scanned documents, I have shared everything that I had here. you should search the forum fro stat dec format, I do remember someone posting one here.

start with the ACS checklist, see all that u can gather, open the docs and see them as a lay man, is it enough to prove that you are working in XYZ company? make a list and post it here, i am sure someone will point out if u need any more thn what u already have.


----------



## reachali (Oct 17, 2009)

Where can I find the ACS checklist ? Can you share if any links or so?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

ACS (Australian Computer Society) - Membership, Professionalism and Leadership for ICT Professionals and the ICT Community

go through it. also, search for ACs in the forum. you will get everything. 

cheers
anj


----------



## reachali (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks Anj.

I have a question related to my ASCO code for my assesment. My current designation is Program Manager since Mar 2008 (before it was Senior Software Developer) however I am still doing Design & Development activities. How should I substantiate this in the employee reference letter ?

I want to be assessed for 2231-17 (App Programmer) and not for 1224-11 (IT Manager). How should I evident this as it will be against my current IT designation ?


----------



## reachali (Oct 17, 2009)

*Sample Statutory Declaration for Employee Experience evidence*

Hi,

I did some research and determined the statutory declaration in format enclosed below. Note that I've submitted the same for ACS skills assesment. I believe this will be helpful for people hunting for this document which is one of the key artifacts.

I, XXXXX, born on XXX in XXXXX, XXXX, holding Passport XXX, do solemnly and sincerely declare and affirm that:
I am a Full Time Employee of XXX since XXX as XXXX in XXX technologies . I have attached herewith various artifacts issued by the company to evident the same i.e. Employment Certificates, Salary Certificate, Appraisal Letter and Salary Pay slips.
I further declare that I am unable to provide detailed employment reference letter with detailed job description on Company Letter Head from my current employer, XX This is because XXXs policy does not permit employees seeking another employment or making another arrangement during employment with XXXXX. Also, there may be an impact on my current performance and work profile as I have recently received promotion if I ask for the reference from my Senior Manager in XXXX.
Present Employment
Employer: XXXXX
Employment period: XXX
Total Duration: XXX months

Employment History with xXXX
Designation :	
Period :	
Roles & Responsibilities	: 
Evident	By :	

Company Profile
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXxx

Daily Duties and Responsibilities
XXXXXX

Tools & Technologies
XXXXXXXXX

Professional Awards & Recognitions
XXXXXXXX

Academics & Certifications
XXXXXXXX

Project Details
Project Title : xxxxx
Duration : XXX
Team Size : xx
Technologies : xxxxxx
Roles & Responsibilities	: XXX
Project Description	: XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


And I make this solemn declaration by virtue of the …….. 

Declared at XXXX, XXXX on the _____ day of ________ 2009

Before me: 



Witnessed by (Signature by Declarant) (Signature by Notary Public)


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Goood Job.. :clap2:


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

thanks for sharing ali


----------



## ThKmOz (Oct 21, 2009)

nice


----------



## sunilphilip14 (Dec 13, 2009)

For Singapore:

The Subordinate Courts of Singapore - How to Make a Statutory Declaration


----------



## 10mct (Jul 12, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> we attached all work related documents, salary slips, bank statement, IT returns, certificates (performance based), appointment letter, appraisal letter, so on and forth. statutory declaration (OH could give the current company references from the senior management). I dont have the scanned documents, I have shared everything that I had here. you should search the forum fro stat dec format, I do remember someone posting one here.
> 
> start with the ACS checklist, see all that u can gather, open the docs and see them as a lay man, is it enough to prove that you are working in XYZ company? make a list and post it here, i am sure someone will point out if u need any more thn what u already have.


Dear Anj
It was WOW !!! Let me commend on your detailed post to help us out.
Additionally - 
i have the following queries regarding Stat declaration:
1. What is the language and format for Stat declaration in India (for emp ref)?
2. We have to send the original stat decln or a xerox attested by a gazetted officer will be ok?
3. Will a 10 Rs stamp paper be ok for stat declaration?

Good to see a fellow Gurgaon-ite so actively involved in this forum...... looking at your name i think we may be knowing each other  

BTW- did your husband claim for any points for 'partner skill'? As i am the primary applicant (IT professional ) and would want to enquire about the claims for 'my husband's skills'...

(Infact can i contact you thru - p.m. ??)


----------



## 10mct (Jul 12, 2010)

reachali said:


> Hi,
> 
> And I make this solemn *declaration by virtue of the ……..
> *
> ...


Great !!!!
Small query- what is to be filled in the above 'in bold' .... and where do i have to sign?
'is it signature of declarant'?? and below my signature the notary will sign with his stamp?


----------



## matrixneo (Jul 10, 2010)

*Notary or lawyer*



reachali said:


> (Signature by Notary Public)


Should the declaration be signed by a *Notary Officer* or a l*awyer/Attorney*?

Did ACS accept your declaration signed by a Notary Officer?

Thanks


----------



## matrixneo (Jul 10, 2010)

*Notary or lawyer*

The statutory declaration has to be signed in front of a *Notary office*r or by a *lawyer/Attorney*?

Thanks


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi 10mct

there is no such format for a stat dec in India, in Australia there is, you can take cue from that.

1. basically my husband mentioned why he can not manage the documents requested (fear loosing his job) and then he mentioned all his roles and responsibilities, if i had the format i would have posted it but i dont think i have, as i said there is a format in teh forum posted by someone, search fro it and u will find it 

2. Well for ACS send the original, get two made, keep the second with you as you have to send that (scanned copy) to DIAC for the visa application. that is if you are applying online which is what i suggest, if u file a paper applciation, it takes longer and in no way can u keep at track of the application.

3. i think we used a 50Rs stamp paper. i dont think it matter if u use a 10 Rs or a 20 Rs one. best is to use a 50 Rs one or 20 Rs one. I really cant recall what we used.

4. My husband did not claim partner skil points, i am a marketing and communication professional and i work as a freelancer, so i dont have much in terms of documents, i am a philosophy hons graduate so no post grad course i teh stream. 

partner skill points are good if you are short of points but then again it is a huge headache as you have to get two skills assessed which means a bigger headache, a bigger pile of documents. your english sounds alright to me, i am sure you can manage much more than the 7 minimum required from ielts .

If its something personal u can contact me on PM, if it is visa related, lets keep it here, there are lot like us who are seeking info but dont write, they just come, read and leave .


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

matrixneo said:


> The statutory declaration has to be signed in front of a *Notary office*r or by a *lawyer/Attorney*?
> 
> Thanks


Hey there

yes it has to be signed by notary/attorney. depends on who all can sign it in your country.


----------



## matrixneo (Jul 10, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> Hey there
> 
> yes it has to be signed by notary/attorney. depends on who all can sign it in your country.


Even a bank officer can be a Notary officer in the U.S.A.
Attorney (of law) is lawyer.
Notary officers are more approachable and affordable than Attorneys coz the former don't have lavish offices and staffs. An attorney here in the U.S.A asked me $300 per hour and said the whole deal might take three hours to verify and seal the affidavit and I was like "WHAT ???????!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Matrixneo, in INdia the notary takes INR 3-5 each document..


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> Matrixneo, in INdia the notary takes INR 3-5 each document..


Oops , I paid INR 50 i.e little higher than a 1$ for each page in India, that lawyer sucks


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

50Rs for each sheet, have u lost it? we had 170 documents in all or was it 200.. dont remember and all we paid was 600 bux. i even bargained. they asked for 5 and i told him i have some 200 pages and if he doesnt want to do it for 500 bux i can go to the next guy, he agreed on 600.


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> 50Rs for each sheet, have u lost it? we had 170 documents in all or was it 200.. dont remember and all we paid was 600 bux. i even bargained. they asked for 5 and i told him i have some 200 pages and if he doesnt want to do it for 500 bux i can go to the next guy, he agreed on 600.


Seriously , It was during documentation for ACS application , Bangalore lawyers at court are really money suckers , as soon as you enter 5 -6 lawyers will catch you even in parking area and start all these rate stuffs etc , later my agent told me not to pay more than 5 Rs per sheet and next time I handled it very well , luckily I had fewer documents for ACS as compared to DIAC application


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

Yes , in my case it does , I had mix of documents in which some are signed by notary officer and some by lawyer


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

our agent said he can sign them for us but for tht he wanted the originals sent to him to australia which ofcourse we could not so we thought against it


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

i got it done from a notary...
thanks for shring the format ali...it looks good


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i can imagine.. we got 2 sets signed, one we sent to our agent and the other we kept.. but being a woman it helps at times, if a man is rude they shout back but if a woman is rude and tries to bargain they think, damn another woman bargaining.. i think ppl are used to women bargaining


----------



## matrixneo (Jul 10, 2010)

*Notary or lawyer*

:focus:

You folks are making me jealous..
To be or not be......
Notary or Attorney.. ??? 
Who has comic or cosmic powers to sign a 'Statutory declaration' in the U.S.A?


Thanks


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

its best to google it. i am sure attorney can sign it, notary can sign it too, in many countries even doctors, gazetted officers, higher officials (Group A in India) can sign it.. Not sure about US.. why not start a new thread on teh same so u get appropriate reply from those who have experienced it already.


----------



## matrixneo (Jul 10, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> why not start a new thread on teh same so u get appropriate reply from those who have experienced it already.


I did create a new thread:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/52935-statutory-declaration-u-s.html


----------



## sanjaygupta18 (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi Anj1976,

I am living in Noida and looking for a genuine consultant to file application. I have visited two here : CANAM Group and CARONA. Both are MARA registered. I need your advice. 

If you can provide me name ,contact numbers of any consultant who can assist me in complete processing of my application. If you do not want to list them here in this forum then please mail me sanjaygupta18 gmaildotcom

Thanks and Regards,
Sanjay


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi sanjay, we used akmigration. they have their head office in Perth, the guy's an indian. look them up in google

the agent need not be in India, we hardly spoke to our agent during the entire filing process, everything was done over email, we used to write to him and next day or at times even the same day we had his reply in our inbox.

there are others who write in teh forum often, otherwise george lombard, alan colett of gomatilda, veronika from sortoutmyvisa are good too. they all have their offic ein Australia.

You can even do it on your own, there are lots many in the forum who did everything on their own.

let me know if u need any further assistance

cheers
anj


----------



## navendum (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey! Pal,

Millions of thanks to you...

Best Wishes


Cheerio!!!
:ranger:




reachali said:


> Hi,
> 
> I did some research and determined the statutory declaration in format enclosed below. Note that I've submitted the same for ACS skills assesment. I believe this will be helpful for people hunting for this document which is one of the key artifacts.
> 
> ...


----------



## aarkay (Nov 12, 2010)

*Ques about scanned statutory declaration and document attestation*

Hi Anj,

I must say that your message detailing the application documents was as apt as anything could be, wonderfully explained message.

Just a couple of questions - 

1) Please send a scanned copy of Statutory Declaration giving employment details ( you can hide your personal details from it). This would be of real help as the format and what exactly is statutory declaration is something that has baffled me since ever and due to it I have not done anything for ACS assessment ever since giving my IELTS in Nov 2009. Please send a scanned copy of declaration - it would be a real help.

2) The PASA guidelines says - "You must support all claims by submitting certified or notarised copies - Documents can be certified by a Commissioner for Oaths, Justice of the Peace, Notary, Lawyer, Registered Migration Agent, Doctor, Bank Manager, CPA, Chartered Accountant or any other official in your home country who is authorised to endorse documents and legal declarations or witness sworn affidavits. "

Ques - Do I need to get all the documents (each and every page of the document - like that of appointment letter, salary increment letter, etc) attested? 

And, can I get the documents attested by a Class-I officer in India?​
Please reply.

Thanks,
Aarkay


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Aarkay

Apologies, can not upload the stat dec that we gave, i am afraid i do not have a copy of the same, it is nothing but your details, i dont think my stat dec wud be any use to u anyways. just write why u can not give the documents that are required and what other documents u r providing followed by your roles n responsibilities (basically ur CV in detail). that is what our stat dec had.

as for getting ur doc attested, go to the mini secretariat or the court, there are many notaries sitting outside every court. they charge 4-6 Rs each document, they even bargain, we had about 160 pages and paid INR 3-4 each. yes every document/page that is not in original has to be attested


----------



## aarkay (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks for your reply. Just need to clarify again more on the two questions.

1. Statutory Declaration is something like a declaration? something like - "I hereby solemnly declare..." or something?... and is it required to be on a stamp paper? or is it something like " To Whom so ever it may concern" written on a plain paper and simply attested by a gazetted officer?

2. Can I get the documents attested from a class-I gazetted officer? 


Please do reply.

Thanks,
-Aarkay



anj1976 said:


> Hi Aarkay
> 
> Apologies, can not upload the stat dec that we gave, i am afraid i do not have a copy of the same, it is nothing but your details, i dont think my stat dec wud be any use to u anyways. just write why u can not give the documents that are required and what other documents u r providing followed by your roles n responsibilities (basically ur CV in detail). that is what our stat dec had.
> 
> as for getting ur doc attested, go to the mini secretariat or the court, there are many notaries sitting outside every court. they charge 4-6 Rs each document, they even bargain, we had about 160 pages and paid INR 3-4 each. yes every document/page that is not in original has to be attested


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

has to be on stamp paper and attested by a notary. Yes it is a declaration. 

not sure about a gazetted officer though, why dont you google it?


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

*Here is format for statuatory declaration*

Hi Siva,
Hope it's not too late

I guess, This is something what many are looking for in this forum. I have applied on 18th Oct to ACS and prepared the below format for statuatory declaration. Please have a look if it helps:

First of all remeber that it's a self declaration so should be designed in the same way (Not really referring to someone):

****Start of Statutory Dec:
DECLARATION 

I, XXXXXXX, confirm that I am currently employed with XXXXXXXX Private Limited beginning from XXXX April 20xx to Till Date as a full time employee. My position at xxxxx is “Senior cONSULTANT”.
The reason for submitting this self-declaration is to provide details about my employment experience at XXXX to Australian Computer Society for Assessment purpose. Also, I am reluctant to approach my current employer to request for providing details about my work responsibilities as it would require my supervisor’s involvement, which may impact my appraisal/promotions within the organization. I also have only my supervisor at higher position than me as an occupation expert here, so I am unable to approach him also for a personal reference.

I declare that below are my duties and responsibilities since my joining on xxxxxxxx at my current employer.
	Gathering SAP Business reporting Requirements and deliverables along with functional analysis by arranging conferences/meetings with Business Process Owners who sit at various parts of Globe in different Business areas.
	Planning and providing time-estimations/deadlines for project developments and implementations.
	Designing and developing technically SAP reports/Applications for various businesses in Organization. Data gathering and storage at SAP Business Warehouse data-mart with desired manipulations from all SAP applications. Systems used are BW3.X, BW7.0, and R/3 Release 4.6C.
	Developments of reports in SAP Business Objects tools like WEBI, Xcelsius 2008 SP3 (5.3.0.0).
	Extensively involved in creating test scripts for integration testing between various source systems and SAP system. It involves lot of functional and technical analysis and also continuous sessions with Business users.
	Involved extensively in creating testing scripts for validating designed SAP applications/reports in SAP for each business unit. Also executing and documenting the necessary tests to ensure that SAP BW/BO application or technical environment meets Business requirements (technical, functional and user interface).
	In-depth Involvement in moving SAP reports/applications into poduction system, Estimating and mitigating technical risks and providing quick resolutions to post go-live and production issues.

With this self declaration, I am also attaching following documents as a proof of employment:
a) All salary slips till last month given by Org,
b) Self attested Offer Letter,
c) Service Statement Issued by Org recently,
d) Photo ID Proof provided by Org

I can be contacted at mentioned address (below my signature) for any further information or Query.

-XXXXXXXXX Date:

******END OF statutory dec.

You may increase the number of lines by putting 3-4 more duties. I have removed as they were project relevant. But I would suggest do not more than 15-20 responsibilities. But Do specify all your tools specially.

Enjoy,
-Balji


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

aarkay said:


> Hi Anj,
> 
> I must say that your message detailing the application documents was as apt as anything could be, wonderfully explained message.
> 
> ...


Please check the format at the end of the thread...I just pasted there.


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

10mct said:


> Dear Anj
> It was WOW !!! Let me commend on your detailed post to help us out.
> Additionally -
> i have the following queries regarding Stat declaration:
> ...


Hi 10mct,

I used 50 Rupees stamp--it's good to go with----The format I just pasted in previous post. Check it.
-Balji


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

*For Reachali*



reachali said:


> Thanks Anj.
> 
> I have a question related to my ASCO code for my assesment. My current designation is Program Manager since Mar 2008 (before it was Senior Software Developer) however I am still doing Design & Development activities. How should I substantiate this in the employee reference letter ?
> 
> I want to be assessed for 2231-17 (App Programmer) and not for 1224-11 (IT Manager). How should I evident this as it will be against my current IT designation ?


Hi ReachAli,

Designation doesn't matter at all. Even ACS claims it and they just go with Roles and responsibilities. So your challenge is to get all ur work responsibilities written on letter-head from your company. if that's not possible get it from your colleague who is higher in ur Org. Also attach a statuatory declaration where you mention your detailed roles and responsibilities during all your tennure within the Org. Give the details about tools etc. designation is just important to show your current position is the Org. Everybody understands that in IT designations are not the reflection of your work responsibilities---
Thanks,
-Balji


----------



## aarkay (Nov 12, 2010)

*RPL or SKILLS?*

Hello,

I am almost ready with my PASA assement papers and will pay the fees in a day or two. 

*In the online application form there comes an option where one has to choose "Skills Application Type" . I am confused which one suits me the best : SKILLS or RPL?*

My Qualification is Bachelor of Engineering in Electronics and Telecommunications.

And work wise I am working in software industry as a software engineer for almost 7 years now.

*Please advice which is the correct option for me?*

Thanks,
Aarkay


----------



## ssrini (Nov 21, 2010)

aarkay said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am almost ready with my PASA assement papers and will pay the fees in a day or two.
> 
> ...


Did you wrote RPL as well as part of PASA form or not. 

As your degree is not a major in ICT (depends how much % of content was there from ICT in you degree) so I feel you may need to go vis RPL route. Just go through PASA form carefully and determine your group and that should give you a clear idea.

I went through RPL route in MAy 2009(+ive assesment ) and now again I submitted my application for 261313 vis RPL route and documents reached ACS last week.


----------



## aarkay (Nov 12, 2010)

*electronics and telecommunications engineering, RPL, assessment, acs*

I am about to file papers for assessment. And in the online assessment application process there comes this option to choose "SKILLS" or "RPL". I have done my engineering in Electronics and Telecommunications which covers few common subjects as those of Software Engineering. 

I am confused which is the correct option for me - because with RPL the fees and required documents, change. 

Can you please advice me what shall be the correct option for me and how could that be verified.

And if you say some subjects should be covered as in ICT qualification, then from where can I check that if I have studied those subjects which are required by ICT qualification.

Please suggest. 

Thanks,
Aarkay



ssrini said:


> Did you wrote RPL as well as part of PASA form or not.
> 
> As your degree is not a major in ICT (depends how much % of content was there from ICT in you degree) so I feel you may need to go vis RPL route. Just go through PASA form carefully and determine your group and that should give you a clear idea.
> 
> I went through RPL route in MAy 2009(+ive assesment ) and now again I submitted my application for 261313 vis RPL route and documents reached ACS last week.


----------



## ssrini (Nov 21, 2010)

aarkay said:


> I am about to file papers for assessment. And in the online assessment application process there comes this option to choose "SKILLS" or "RPL". I have done my engineering in Electronics and Telecommunications which covers few common subjects as those of Software Engineering.
> 
> I am confused which is the correct option for me - because with RPL the fees and required documents, change.
> 
> ...


Which category you fall into A,B or C? that will give you an answer to your question if you read through PASA form.


----------



## aarkay (Nov 12, 2010)

well that's also a matter of confusion, I am an electronics and telecommunications engineer by qualification, but since I graduated I have been working in software.

So I am not able to understand first, whether my qualification comes under ICT qualifications, secondly which is the best suited group for me.

Please help a bit in making this thing clear to me. It would be a great help.

Thanks,
aarkay


ssrini said:


> Which category you fall into A,B or C? that will give you an answer to your question if you read through PASA form.


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

aarkay said:


> well that's also a matter of confusion, I am an electronics and telecommunications engineer by qualification, but since I graduated I have been working in software.
> 
> So I am not able to understand first, whether my qualification comes under ICT qualifications, secondly which is the best suited group for me.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I am the same Electronics and communication engineering and applied for ACS assessment on 18th Oct WITHOUT RPL.
This was a big confusion for me also and I did a thorough analysis on E&C engineering to be ICT or Not// Lot of threads gave me a feedback on few websites that ppl with E&C were assessed positively without RPL and it is considered an ICT qualification in Australia. 
I am still waiting for my result---I will post here the outcome and you guys can decide accordingly.

Thanks,
-Baljin


----------



## lahorimunda (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi,

I would like to disagree. Designation matters a lot I think EXCEPT if it is VERY CLOSELY related to the occupation. So, discrepancy between Software Engineer/Analyst Programmer/Business Analyst may be OK but I DON'T think discrepancy between Quality Assurance and Software Engineer would be tolerated. So make sure your whole application presents a 100% solid case. Don't take chances!!!!



baljinsi said:


> Hi ReachAli,
> 
> Designation doesn't matter at all. Even ACS claims it and they just go with Roles and responsibilities. So your challenge is to get all ur work responsibilities written on letter-head from your company. if that's not possible get it from your colleague who is higher in ur Org. Also attach a statuatory declaration where you mention your detailed roles and responsibilities during all your tennure within the Org. Give the details about tools etc. designation is just important to show your current position is the Org. Everybody understands that in IT designations are not the reflection of your work responsibilities---
> Thanks,
> -Balji


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

lahorimunda said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to disagree. Designation matters a lot I think EXCEPT if it is VERY CLOSELY related to the occupation. So, discrepancy between Software Engineer/Analyst Programmer/Business Analyst may be OK but I DON'T think discrepancy between Quality Assurance and Software Engineer would be tolerated. So make sure your whole application presents a 100% solid case. Don't take chances!!!!


Hi LahoriMunda, 

I guess we know what are responsibilities of QA guy and S/w Engineer--That's the reason we are able to differentiate them--but ACS never tries to assess an experience on the basis of designation--They do it on the basis of "a proof provided by you which has details about your work reponsibilities". In that sense no matters what's ur designation but your responsibilities should be justified to whatever ANZSCO code you have chosen.
-Balji


----------



## aarkay (Nov 12, 2010)

All the best to you man.....do keep us posted..



baljinsi said:


> Hi,
> I am the same Electronics and communication engineering and applied for ACS assessment on 18th Oct WITHOUT RPL.
> This was a big confusion for me also and I did a thorough analysis on E&C engineering to be ICT or Not// Lot of threads gave me a feedback on few websites that ppl with E&C were assessed positively without RPL and it is considered an ICT qualification in Australia.
> I am still waiting for my result---I will post here the outcome and you guys can decide accordingly.
> ...


----------



## lahorimunda (Mar 9, 2010)

Well I am no expert on this matter but I was offering my two cents on this. I would personally not risk it but the choice is up to you...




baljinsi said:


> Hi LahoriMunda,
> 
> I guess we know what are responsibilities of QA guy and S/w Engineer--That's the reason we are able to differentiate them--but ACS never tries to assess an experience on the basis of designation--They do it on the basis of "a proof provided by you which has details about your work reponsibilities". In that sense no matters what's ur designation but your responsibilities should be justified to whatever ANZSCO code you have chosen.
> -Balji


----------



## maasil (Jan 12, 2011)

Siva said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Glad to see that many people are out here to post their problems and post their answers.. really great.
> 
> ...


Hi Siva, Thanks for sharing the information. Did you get the reference letter in company letter head for previous employment. I only have the standard service letter they provide - it doesnt list out the responsibilities. Will this be sufficient?

Thanks,
Maasil


----------



## maasil (Jan 12, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> Hi Siva,
> The same topic had been discussed before, Anyway, my husband is from IT and had problem with the reference letter as well, he has cleared his acs and in not more than 25 days. I will give you a list of things that we added
> 1. All certificates i.e. degree, diploma, short term course, MCSE etc, whatever you have done, attach them all
> 2. All certificates ever given to you by the companies you worked for, like certificate of excellence, letters of promotion, salary hike letters, employment / contract letter of probation period or permanent employee etc, anything and everything that can be a proof of your being employed at your current as well as previous companies.
> ...


Hi Anj,

Thanks a lot for proving a detailed list with lot of information. Looking at the requirements by ACS I was worried, but your posting here really helps.

Did you get the reference letter in company letterhead for previous employments. I only have the standard service letter they provided me - it has my designation, dates and salary but it doesnt list out the responsibilities. Will this be sufficient?

I tried to contact previous employers esply my Managers, some of them ready to provide, but some of them asking me to contact HR and the request is just bouncing between diff teams for those cases. Could you help me with any suggestions that you may have from your experience with ACS..

Thanks,
Maasil


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

maasil said:


> Hi Anj,
> 
> Thanks a lot for proving a detailed list with lot of information. Looking at the requirements by ACS I was worried, but your posting here really helps.
> 
> ...


Hi Maasil,

First of all, when your employer is reluctant to give you reference letter you need to submit following doc:
1) A reference from a colleague from same company but having higher position (Preferably,you should attach a business card of colleague and any proof which could indicate that he is higher in hierarchy). This reference should be preferably on company letter head, otherwise on a legal stamp,
AND/OR
2) you should attach a self decalaration stating your all duties (8-10 minimum) on a stamp. you should also state a reason why you are submitting it....

In the same thread , previously I have pasted the format of self declaration/ reference letter explaining duties---you can try taking help from that..

Thanks,
-Baljinsi


----------



## maasil (Jan 12, 2011)

baljinsi said:


> Hi Maasil,
> 
> First of all, when your employer is reluctant to give you reference letter you need to submit following doc:
> 1) A reference from a colleague from same company but having higher position (Preferably,you should attach a business card of colleague and any proof which could indicate that he is higher in hierarchy). This reference should be preferably on company letter head, otherwise on a legal stamp,
> ...


Thanks a lot Baljinsi.


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

maasil said:


> Thanks a lot Baljinsi.


I missed to write...
Such declaration/letters Should be acompanied with all possible proofs like youR PAYSLIPS, OFFER LETTER, APPOINTMENT LETTER, SERVICE LETTER, COMPANY PHOTO IDs , TAX return proofs, etc...

Thanks,
-Baljin


----------



## aarkay (Nov 12, 2010)

But one does not really need to get a reference from a senior colleague.....like in my place it happened that I talked to my senior here and he said he will ve to talk to HR before giving out any reference....to which HR refused ...since it is against the company policy.....as the co. thinks that such letters can be misused to get new jobs..

what do you say?....won't a statutory declaration along with employment proof of letters, pay slips, tax returns...and related documents.... will be good enough?

-aarkay






baljinsi said:


> I missed to write...
> Such declaration/letters Should be acompanied with all possible proofs like youR PAYSLIPS, OFFER LETTER, APPOINTMENT LETTER, SERVICE LETTER, COMPANY PHOTO IDs , TAX return proofs, etc...
> 
> Thanks,
> -Baljin


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

aarkay said:


> But one does not really need to get a reference from a senior colleague.....like in my place it happened that I talked to my senior here and he said he will ve to talk to HR before giving out any reference....to which HR refused ...since it is against the company policy.....as the co. thinks that such letters can be misused to get new jobs..
> 
> what do you say?....won't a statutory declaration along with employment proof of letters, pay slips, tax returns...and related documents.... will be good enough?
> 
> -aarkay


In my views: A big YES---that's the reason I also used "OR" in my post above.
Self-declaration with stating all reasons (like you are unable to get employer as well as colleague's references), you yourself can give descriptions of your duties. That should be fine.
Thanks,
-Baljinsi


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi maasil

no we did not get specific letters from anyone, we gave what we had already along with salary slips for all the yrs my husband had worked, along with that we gave the bank statement for each yr to support the salary slips, a few certificates from each company, everything tht my husband had, he gave it and it was enough, he never was asked to give anything else. our assessment hardly took any time. along with all documents we gave a stat dec for the current company as his manager was not too keen to give a letter, but he did give other documents for the current employer like appointment letter, confirmation letter, salary slips, bank statement along with a few reference letter form colleagues with their business cards, i card etc..

relax, dont get into asking for too many documents from ppl, no one obliges these days. just collect all tht u already have, remember they assess you on basis of what u give them, if they r not satisfied, they will ask for more..


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> hi maasil
> 
> no we did not get specific letters from anyone, we gave what we had already along with salary slips for all the yrs my husband had worked, along with that we gave the bank statement for each yr to support the salary slips, a few certificates from each company, everything tht my husband had, he gave it and it was enough, he never was asked to give anything else. our assessment hardly took any time. along with all documents we gave a stat dec for the current company as his manager was not too keen to give a letter, but he did give other documents for the current employer like appointment letter, confirmation letter, salary slips, bank statement along with a few reference letter form colleagues with their business cards, i card etc..
> 
> relax, dont get into asking for too many documents from ppl, no one obliges these days. just collect all tht u already have, remember they assess you on basis of what u give them, if they r not satisfied, they will ask for more..


Hi Anj1976,

Thanks for your comments....But few things to add to it..

@Maseel, Things are changing day by day so we need to be more careful---I have heard a recent example where ACS closed a case with appropriate result stating a particular experience as "Not assessible" because there were no sufficient proofs for duties were sent for that particular period of employment.
THE MOST IMPORTANT DOCUMENT IS: For any experience to be assessible, you should have sent them an authorised legal document (stated on company letter-head by HR OR/AND references from colleague higher in position stating about your dities OR/AND self-declaration on stamp stating the duties).......Mentioning the duties in Resume is not at all sufficient--

Thanks,
-Baljinsi


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

well remember they assess you on the basis of your skill and when u come from a high risk country they are extra careful. its best to keep urself in their shoes and see, would u assess a person if he sends just these many documents, are your documents proof enough..


----------



## aarkay (Nov 12, 2010)

*ques about stat dec*

This question about statutory declaration might sound silly, but I need to know...

I have got the statutory declaration prepared - I have one original copy i.e. on the stamp paper, and another a xerox copy of the original that is also notarized.

Which one to send to ACS? The original stamp paper one ? or the notarized xerox of that original should go to ACS and later DIAC should get the original stamped?

Thanks,


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

aarkay

we got two made, one to acs and the other for diac but since we paplied online we did not use the other one, we sent the scanned copy. send it to acs but make sure you scan it and keep it (in color). i guess you would be applying online..


----------



## aarkay (Nov 12, 2010)

ok...got it...

just to clarify....

send original stamped stat dec to ACS....

for later i.e. DIAC, if applying online there is no need to send a hard copy - just send the colored scan stat dec...

Am I correct while saying this?




anj1976 said:


> aarkay
> 
> we got two made, one to acs and the other for diac but since we paplied online we did not use the other one, we sent the scanned copy. send it to acs but make sure you scan it and keep it (in color). i guess you would be applying online..


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yes since you do not have to send hard copy when you apply online, all you send is scans..


----------



## aarkay (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks...much appreciated...



anj1976 said:


> yes since you do not have to send hard copy when you apply online, all you send is scans..


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

Wanna share something:
Today I have got positive skills assessment for SYSTEMS ANALYST. I myself prepared my whole application with support of all my friends and colleagues and offcourse the knowledge spread by you people---I want to Thank you all...
Specially this reply is to clear few things :
1) Indian Engineering degree "ELECTRONICS AND COMMUNICATION ENGG." is a very much acceptable ICT degree. Please DO NOT go through RPL process if you you are an electronics and communication OR electronics & telecommunication OR electronics Engineer.....
2) SAP consultants (specially functionals or techno functionals) or datawarehouse consultants can very well apply for SYSTEMS ANALYST. Many people were confused about it including me---
3) If you are unable to get reference from colleague or Company in some cases--Just write everything on a 50 rupees stamp paper and provide some supporting documents with it--Everything would be fine and acceptable----

Please let me know if someone has any Questions if I can help----


----------



## aarkay (Nov 12, 2010)

Please help and advice...

I submitted my ACS online application on 27th Jan 2011 and sent my certified documents package by registered post on 29th Jan 2011. I had sent a self-statutory declaration of my job details, today I received an email from ACS officer saying - that she wants an employer reference or a reference from a senior colleague. Referring to pt27 of PASA guidelines, she wrote - 

27. I cannot provide a reference from my employer. Will you accept anything else?

If you are unable to obtain a Reference from your employer you should submit a reference from your colleague who occupies or has occupied a higher position than you and is an expert in the area closely related to your nominated occupation, within the organisation you were employed at, on a properly signed and witnessed Statutory Declaration.


What should I do in this case? It is difficult to declare this to supervisor that I am trying for immigration abroad and ask for this reference letter. As it will create a negative image for me in his mind and might also affect my further growth/appraisal/stay in this company

Please advice.


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

aarkay said:


> Please help and advice...
> 
> I submitted my ACS online application on 27th Jan 2011 and sent my certified documents package by registered post on 29th Jan 2011. I had sent a self-statutory declaration of my job details, today I received an email from ACS officer saying - that she wants an employer reference or a reference from a senior colleague. Referring to pt27 of PASA guidelines, she wrote -
> 
> ...


hI Aarkay,
I have few Questions for you:
1) Has she only asked about reference from current company? What's the case for experience from other companies? How did you prove that?
2) Just let me know all documents you submitted to prove your whole experience?
3) Did you submit the "Service Letter+Offer Letter+Payslips+Appointment letter" with your statuatory declaration?
4) Had you mentioned on ur declaration that you are unable to approack your Senior or employer to get reference for so and so reason?
5)How big the organization you are working in? In my scenario I had worked in 3 very huge brands. From 1 previous company I gave reference from employer with the great help of my manager. For another previous company I took reference from my client. For current company I submitted self declaration, but I mentioned all the reasons why I am submitting self-declarations( 2 resons I gave: One , I am unable to approach my employer as it will need my supervisor's involvement or so--two, I said I have only my supervisor as my Senior in my current company so I am not able to get colleague's reference also)----But with this self declaration I also submitted "Service Letter+Offer Letter+Payslips+Appointment letter". I was resulted as positive assessment.

Please let me know answers on above Questions and I may try to reply you on that--
Godd luck,
-Baljinsi


----------



## aarkay (Nov 12, 2010)

Hi thanks for reply:

1) This is the only I co. have worked with - never changed my job.
2) Sent all these documents:
Statutory Declaration
Job Offer Letter
Job Joining Letter
Job Posting Letter
Job Confirmation Letter
Job Promotion Letter
Revised Compensation Letter
Service and Commitment Award Certificate
Job ID Card & Business Card
Last 3 months Salary Slips
Tax Form 2009-10 & Tax Filed 2009-10

4) I wrote I cannot approach my employer for reference letter, did not mention I cannot approach a senior - and that too is the case, cannot go to my supervisor asking for this. 

5) Size of the company - this is a jungle - 1,00,000+

What do you suggest? My case is being handled by henny chandra - should I mail her back saying it won't be possible to get supervisor reference letter as well?

-Aarkay



baljinsi said:


> hI Aarkay,
> I have few Questions for you:
> 1) Has she only asked about reference from current company? What's the case for experience from other companies? How did you prove that?
> 2) Just let me know all documents you submitted to prove your whole experience?
> ...


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

aarkay said:


> Hi thanks for reply:
> 
> 1) This is the only I co. have worked with - never changed my job.
> 2) Sent all these documents:
> ...


Ohh I understood the situation; docusments are sufficient. One company and there is no additional source of information for ACS except what you say yourself on your duties!!! Before that give a try---If you have been working in one company for such a long time, may be you can try to get reference from any one of the guys with whom you worked. I would suggest you can also approach to your supervisor as you might have gained a good trust now. Believe me your supervisor should be very happy that you have spent a huge time with one company in such a environment where to hold a resource is utterly impossible...try to get a reference--If it doesn't work--then write her a mail stating that your supervisor is only person who evaluates your duties technically and you cannot approach him as well---
Good luck-
Thanks


----------



## aarkay (Nov 12, 2010)

Ok...Even if I try for it and ask my supervisor( I do not know how am gonna do that - appraisal/promotion cycle just around the corner :Cry ... how the document should look like?

In no way I can get it on a company letterhead - Should I simply get the referral written on a A4 sheet and get it signed by my supervisor and put his business card?
Or does this thing needs to go on stamp paper ? 

Can you give a format - that how a referral be written - will it be me writing things and he endorsing it? Or the wordings will be in his context and he writing about me?

Really confused man....:confused2:


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

no u do not need it on a letterhead, just atach his ID card with business card. that would do.


----------



## Timejumper (Feb 12, 2011)

aarkay said:


> Ok...Even if I try for it and ask my supervisor( I do not know how am gonna do that - appraisal/promotion cycle just around the corner :Cry ... how the document should look like?
> 
> In no way I can get it on a company letterhead - Should I simply get the referral written on a A4 sheet and get it signed by my supervisor and put his business card?
> Or does this thing needs to go on stamp paper ?
> ...



For Reference Letter, you can have a colleague or a Manager(preferred) send you an email on your official id from their's OR the content can be put on a A4 paper duly signed by them

The email content should be:
__________
Date:

To Whom It May Concern

Your Name and Duration that you worked in this company.

Roles and Responsibilities.

Technologies that you worked on.

Your attitude at work. For e.g. "While employed with XXXXX, Mr.XXXXXX carried out all tasks required to accomplish project obligations with minimum supervision. etc..
"

Sincerely,
Your Manager/Colleague
Job Title
Company Name
Work number/cell number
Work Address.
___________
If you are able to get references from your past employers, email or A4 paper will do. Only in case of companies where you are unable to get the references from your past employer/colleagues should you get a notary on a stamp paper for that particular company.

You should have n number of notaries for the n number of companies that you were unable to get references from.

Hope this helps.


----------



## aarkay (Nov 12, 2010)

Now, this is funny. I sent the document as was suggested and I have received a reply from the managing officer -

"This is to advise that if you are not able to provide proper employer reference, as per ACS guidelines you are required to submit Statutory Declaration from your colleague who occupies or has occupied a higher position than you and is an expert in the area that closely related to your nominated occupation within the organisation you were employed at. The Statutory Declaration should be properly signed and witnessed. Please refer to Statutory declarations for further information about Statutory Declaration.

Please refer to ACS FAQ, question no 27."

Guys, now what do they want? What is actually meant by statutory declaration? Is it something made on stamp paper? I cannot ask my supervisor to come along with me to go to a notary to sign the document? 

What are they really asking for? Just an A4 document which mentions STATUTORY DECLARATION at the top - and has some material in required format?

Please advice.
Aarkay

PS: @anj, I know you asked me not to post all around, but this is the only other place where I have posted, so that others who suggested can again give their inputs. 



Timejumper said:


> For Reference Letter, you can have a colleague or a Manager(preferred) send you an email on your official id from their's OR the content can be put on a A4 paper duly signed by them
> 
> The email content should be:
> __________
> ...


----------



## aus2011drm (Feb 23, 2011)

*hi anj*

i would like to apply for systems analyst for the oz visa..... want to get my visa as soon as possible..... which visa subclass did u apply for.... with in how many months did u recieve the visa.... could u give me ur time table from assessment to visa..... i believe that employer sponsor visa is the visa u get at the earliest.... but confused like should i seek employer sponsor or it happens automatically during visa process.....:confused2:
could u plz also tell me to send the hard copy documents to acs it should be first given with the covering letter, index, application form filled... and is there any other letters to be attached..... 

thanks in advance
aus2011drm


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

aus2011drm said:


> i would like to apply for systems analyst for the oz visa..... want to get my visa as soon as possible..... which visa subclass did u apply for.... with in how many months did u recieve the visa.... could u give me ur time table from assessment to visa..... i believe that employer sponsor visa is the visa u get at the earliest.... but confused like should i seek employer sponsor or it happens automatically during visa process.....:confused2:
> could u plz also tell me to send the hard copy documents to acs it should be first given with the covering letter, index, application form filled... and is there any other letters to be attached.....
> 
> thanks in advance
> aus2011drm


Hi Aus
below is my timeline, i got my visa in 2 and half years, but my story is different, it is possible ot get a visa in 9-12 months. you can get your assessment done (2-3 months for this), if your skill is in any state list, you can get state sponsorship (mind it this takes 2-3 months alone), once u have state sponsorship, u apply for 176 which is skilled independent state sponsored visa, they process your application in 3-5 months.. 

as fr sending the documents, photocopy all documents, get them attested, make a file, let the first few pages be the index with info on what document is on what page, makes life easier and assessment a little faster.

search fr threads/posts by me on ACS documents, i have written a lot about it in the past..


----------



## aus2011drm (Feb 23, 2011)

Can I go ahead and process for ACS & state sponsorship at once to save time?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i am not sure you can.. start a new thread, maybe you bump into someone who did..


----------



## aarkay (Nov 12, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> i am not sure you can.. start a new thread, maybe you bump into someone who did..


I am awaiting an answer to similar ques at : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/64098-sharing-acs-status-19.html#post468905


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i think it is best to call the state and ask..


----------



## aarkay (Nov 12, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> i think it is best to call the state and ask..


where are you moving? canberra?

I just checked and ACT seems like a kind state, giving loads of sponsorships..


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yeah it is indeed.. i do not know where we r moving, not decided yet, we have the tickets to sydney though, we might just move to melbourne as we got a 175 on our passport instead of 176.


----------



## aarkay (Nov 12, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> yeah it is indeed.. i do not know where we r moving, not decided yet, we have the tickets to sydney though, we might just move to melbourne as we got a 175 on our passport instead of 176.


voilà...thats lucky......but sydney is in NSW.....anyway you ve got 175.. that like a free bird.... :flypig:


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i know sydney is in NSW.. we are in all probability moving to melbourne, syd is too expensive to start afresh, initial expenses will be insane and i know a lot of people in Melbourne. or canberra it is as I know a few there as well, surely not sydney


----------



## pinkjem (Mar 18, 2011)

aarkay said:


> Now, this is funny. I sent the document as was suggested and I have received a reply from the managing officer -
> 
> "This is to advise that if you are not able to provide proper employer reference, as per ACS guidelines you are required to submit Statutory Declaration from your colleague who occupies or has occupied a higher position than you and is an expert in the area that closely related to your nominated occupation within the organisation you were employed at. The Statutory Declaration should be properly signed and witnessed. Please refer to Statutory declarations for further information about Statutory Declaration.
> 
> ...




Hi aarkay 

I am kind of new here and I just want to ask what happened to the question you posted above. 

In my case, I have my current company that cannot provide a detailed employment reference. It just contains the basic information without duties and responsibilities. However, I have colleagues who are no longer connected with my current company but are willing to provide reference letters. 
My question is, in what format should the reference letters be? Should it be in a statutory declaration format? Or can I just have them write in a plain A4 paper, have it notarized and attach it in my statutory declaration as proof.

In the ACS site it says the following:
_If you are unable to obtain a Reference from your employer you should submit a reference from your colleague who occupies or has occupied a higher position than you and is an expert in the area closely related to your nominated occupation, within the organisation you were employed at, on a properly signed and witnessed Statutory Declaration.

Statutory Declaration is a written statement declared to be true in the presence of an authorised witness. This should be verifiable and be supported by other evidence of your employment (for example, by HR style references, recommendations from colleagues (with business cards attached), job contracts, pay slips and other relevant information that demonstrates employment). _


Please advise.
Thanks.


----------



## aarkay (Nov 12, 2010)

pinkjem said:


> Hi aarkay
> 
> I am kind of new here and I just want to ask what happened to the question you posted above.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I communicated via email with the lady who is managing my case. She mailed back saying that reference letter of the colleague/supervisor should be a stat declaration.

So, I got it made as a legal document, made by the notary officer and have sent it to her. I am awaiting her response.

Let me know if you have any further ques.


----------



## pinkjem (Mar 18, 2011)

aarkay said:


> Hi,
> 
> I communicated via email with the lady who is managing my case. She mailed back saying that reference letter of the colleague/supervisor should be a stat declaration.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for this information. I will have to ask my colleague to write a stat dec as a referrence for me then


----------



## pinkjem (Mar 18, 2011)

aarkay said:


> Hi,
> 
> I communicated via email with the lady who is managing my case. She mailed back saying that reference letter of the colleague/supervisor should be a stat declaration.
> 
> ...




Hi Aarkay,

I just have another question. do you have a template of a referrence letter from a colleague in a statutory declaration format?


----------



## aarkay (Nov 12, 2010)

pinkjem said:


> Hi Aarkay,
> 
> I just have another question. do you have a template of a referrence letter from a colleague in a statutory declaration format?


No i do not have any template, ACS does not provide any, I just found it on on forums in here - "Search Statutory Declaration" and you will find exhaustive threads containing formats of self stat dec, and ref stat dec.


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

pinkjem said:


> Hi Aarkay,
> 
> I just have another question. do you have a template of a referrence letter from a colleague in a statutory declaration format?


If it is a self-statutory declaration then it should only be signed by you. If it is written by a senior colleague for you as a reference , it should be signed by him ONLY mentioning all his contact details.
Let me paste something I wrote as a self declaration:
DECLARATION 
I, XXXXXXX, confirm that I am currently employed with XXXXXX beginning from XXXXXXXX Till Date as a full time employee. My position at XXXXXX is “………”.
The reason for submitting this self-declaration is to provide details about my employment experience at XXXXXX to Australian Computer Society for Assessment purpose. Also, I am reluctant to approach my current employer to request for providing details about my work responsibilities as it would require my supervisor’s involvement, which may impact my appraisal/promotions within the organization. ALSO MENTION HERE THAT YOU CANNOT GET A COLLEAGUE'S REFERENCE GIVING SOME REASON.
I declare that below are my duties and responsibilities since my joining on XXXXXXXX at my current employer.
-------
-----
-----
DO MENTION THE DATE IN SIGNATURES.






*Getting it from colleague ON stamp paper or on letter head (if on letter head word declaration is not required at top):*
DECLARATION 
My name is "Your colleague's name" and I have been working with XXXXXX for last …years as a ……. Reason for this letter is to provide a summary on XXXXX’s duties and responsibilites during his Tenure at XXXXXXX. He wants to submit this letter to Australian Computer Society for assessment purpose.
I can confirm that Mr. XXXXXXXX was my colleague during his whole stay in the company. I used to assign him work for ………… He used to accomplish XXXXXXXXX with very least supervision. Personally I would like to state that XXXXX (YOUR NAME) is a very XXXXXX (personal qualities of yours). He has got a very sound XXXXXX knowledge.
His responsibilities included:
-----
-----
Signed by your colleague WITH DATE.

In my case my colleague's designation was well representative of his higher position than me and he used to assign me work what he mentioned so I did not submit anything to prove that he was higher in hierarchy.

*Responsibilities should be mentioned like this using your English skills:*
Gathering ................(write what users expect) Requirements and deliverables along with functional analysis by arranging conferences/meetings with Business Process Owners .
 Planning and providing time-estimations/deadlines for project developments and implementations.
 Designing and developing technically xxxxxx reports/Applications for various businesses in XXXXX to help the Business for better decision making. Data gathering and storage at systemsXXXXXX with desired manipulations from all Business Units. Systems used are XXXXXX, YYYYYY etc
 Developments of reports in tools like XXXXXXXXX.
 Extensively involved in creating test scripts for integration testing between various systems . It involved lot of functional and technical analysis and also continuous sessions with Business users.
 
 In-depth Involvement in moving reports/applications into live system estimating and mitigating technical risks and providing quick resolutions to post go-live and production issues.

I have removed lot of technical details. You might need to enhance everything according to your system. You might need to include 4-5 more responsibilities or so to add more numbers.


----------



## mocho (May 10, 2011)

For philippines since we dont have a formal template for
Statutory declaration that is valid to be notarized, is it ok to
Replace it with Affidavit of Undertaking?


----------



## skjworld (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks Anj.

I too have couple of questions. Even I can not apporach my current employer or manager. 
1. So can I take reference letter from my senior colleague on plain paper (with his business card)?(Its not possible to have it on company letter head).
2. Should the reference letter from my senior colleague describe about my roles and responsiblities or only general reference is enough? As in my statutory declaration I will describe about my roles and responsiblities.

Please suggest.
Thanks,
Skj


----------



## skjworld (Jul 1, 2011)

skjworld said:


> Thanks Anj.
> 
> I too have couple of questions. Even I can not apporach my current employer or manager.
> 1. So can I take reference letter from my senior colleague on plain paper (with his business card)?(Its not possible to have it on company letter head).
> ...


Dear Balji,
Another clarification I need is : Do I have to take senior colleague's reference on Stamp paper? ie., statutory declaration in front of Notary officer? If yes, then still do I have to make personal statutory declaration as well?

Really confused regarding Statutory declaration and senior colleage reference format. 
Please advise.
Thanks,
Skj


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

you need to take Colleague's reference either on Company letter head Or on stamp paper. If your Sr. colleague is writing all about your role, why you need to give a personal declaration. Please attach reference declaration + visiting card from your colleague and attach all other proofs like payslips, income tax docs, offer letter, appointment letter etc---
I have pasted good formats above--please chk--\
-Baljinsi


----------



## skjworld (Jul 1, 2011)

baljinsi said:


> you need to take Colleague's reference either on Company letter head Or on stamp paper. If your Sr. colleague is writing all about your role, why you need to give a personal declaration. Please attach reference declaration + visiting card from your colleague and attach all other proofs like payslips, income tax docs, offer letter, appointment letter etc---
> I have pasted good formats above--please chk--\
> -Baljinsi


Thanks for the reply balji. My senior is hesitant to give reference on Stamp paper and wants to give it on plain paper. Is it ok to have it on plain paper and my personal declaration along with all the employment proofs?

SKJ


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

skjworld said:


> Thanks for the reply balji. My senior is hesitant to give reference on Stamp paper and wants to give it on plain paper. Is it ok to have it on plain paper and my personal declaration along with all the employment proofs?
> 
> SKJ


I would suggest,

Get the reference on a plain paper with his details (Full Name, Designation, company, official Email ID, Mobile number etc). Then write a self-statuatory declaration mentioning deatails about your designations and experience dates. Then mention that you are giving a colleague's reference for the description of your Roles and responsibilties and also mention what all you are attaching (In your self declaraion) to prove your exp.

let me know if you need further help---


----------



## skjworld (Jul 1, 2011)

baljinsi said:


> I would suggest,
> 
> Get the reference on a plain paper with his details (Full Name, Designation, company, official Email ID, Mobile number etc). Then write a self-statuatory declaration mentioning deatails about your designations and experience dates. Then mention that you are giving a colleague's reference for the description of your Roles and responsibilties and also mention what all you are attaching (In your self declaraion) to prove your exp.
> 
> let me know if you need further help---


Thanks Balji for the quick response. I really appreciate it. Do you have any sample reference letter from senior?


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

skjworld said:


> Thanks Balji for the quick response. I really appreciate it. Do you have any sample reference letter from senior?


Please check this thread for my previous posts---I have written the sample---


----------



## skjworld (Jul 1, 2011)

baljinsi said:


> Please check this thread for my previous posts---I have written the sample---


Hi baljinsi,

I would like to know few things:

1. Does Statutory Declaration means 'Affidavit' (For India) ?

2. The file which we send to ACS, in what order documents have to be arranged? Do we also need to send our Resume? Pls tell me the complete format of file.

3. Also I am sending my salary slip for employment proof, I am working since 3 years in my currrent org, so do i hv to send all the pay slip of 3 years or last 6 month pay slip will be fine?

I would appreciate your quick response on the same.

Thanks,
Skj


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

1. Does Statutory Declaration means 'Affidavit' (For India) ?

*YES*
2. The file which we send to ACS, in what order documents have to be arranged? Do we also need to send our Resume? Pls tell me the complete format of file.
COVER LETTER+PAYMENT RECEIPT EMAIL+RESUME+QUALIFICATIONS CERTIFICATES+ ANY TECHNOLOGY SPECIFIC CERTIFICATES+EXPERIENCE CERTIFICATES.
Any of these heads can include any number of relevant documents.For example Expereince certificates can have Affidavit,payslips,form16,service certificte etc.

3. Also I am sending my salary slip for employment proof, I am working since 3 years in my currrent org, so do i hv to send all the pay slip of 3 years or last 6 month pay slip will be fine?
I would have sent all----Or--Include the Form-16 for all years and ITR ackowledgements and payslips of first 6 months and latest 6 months.

Enjoy and good luck


----------



## skjworld (Jul 1, 2011)

baljinsi said:


> 1. Does Statutory Declaration means 'Affidavit' (For India) ?
> 
> *YES*
> 2. The file which we send to ACS, in what order documents have to be arranged? Do we also need to send our Resume? Pls tell me the complete format of file.
> ...


Thanks a ton baljinsi, sorry for asking another question...do you have any sample Cover letter? or if you can guide me to one..

Thanks again.
Skj


----------



## Pradiprn (Jul 21, 2011)

*AIM assessments*



anj1976 said:


> i think it is best to call the state and ask..


Hi 

I am not sure if I am addressing the question in the right thread but I am in the process of getting together papers for skills assessment by AIM (australian institute of management)

Has anyone here on the forum got that and how does it operate.? Can I also give statutory declarations where I do not have documents as required by AIM?

One of the organisations I worked for has since been acquired and I am not sure if there is anyone there who could help me with getting relevant documents


----------



## manasabr09 (Jul 13, 2011)

Hello Everybody

I am in the process of preparing for ACS skill Assessment?

I have two basic questions:

1) What is the format of Statutory declaration? I mean Is it Indian format or Australian format? Coz i see in many threads people have shared different country formats of statutory declaration 

2) This is for whoever has completed successfully ACS skill Assessment. Do they mention the experience in skill assessment report? If mentioned, is that experience considered while evaluating visa application?
I am asking this because my experience is 4 yrs 11 months

According to new points system (effective from July 2011)
Overseas skilled employment in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation.
Points Length of employment
5 Three years
10 Five years
15 Eight years

and I m just running short of 1 month.

So what is the length of my employment? Is it 3 or 5?


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

manasabr09 said:


> Hello Everybody
> 
> I am in the process of preparing for ACS skill Assessment?
> 
> ...


For declaration format, please check my posts carefully through my profile or within this thread only----
I would suggest to get ACS done once ur 5 years completed. 

Thanks,


----------



## manasabr09 (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks You Baljinsi


----------



## balamadu (Jul 30, 2011)

*Clarification needed for ACS Assessment*

Hi Everyone,

I have 7.5 years of experience in Siebel and would like to go for AU PR. Following are my questions about filling a form for my ACS assessment and could someone please provide answers for them?

1. I had done my BE in Electrical and Electronics engineering(EEE) and do I need to go for RPL while doing my ACS assessment? If its not RPL, then under which SOL, my profile will be assessed or is there a place in the ACS Assessment online form to specify(if at all) under which SOL my profile needs to be assessed? 

2. my profile is more of technical(Development) than functional and I am planning to do my BA certification soon. Will there be any impact on my assessment if I do my certification after filing my case with ACS?

3. I am also confused whether I can do AU PR on my own or should I need to go 
through a migration consultant? Any suggestions pls?

@Balaji/anj1976/aarkay: Thanks a ton for providing answers and it has been very helpful for me to understand the ACS process.

Awaiting your reply

Thanks,
Mani


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

I have 7.5 years of experience in Siebel and would like to go for AU PR. Following are my questions about filling a form for my ACS assessment and could someone please provide answers for them?

1. I had done my BE in Electrical and Electronics engineering(EEE) and do I need to go for RPL while doing my ACS assessment? If its not RPL, then under which SOL, my profile will be assessed or is there a place in the ACS Assessment online form to specify(if at all) under which SOL my profile needs to be assessed? 

it would be done without RPL. Do not worry. Go for systems Analyst.
2. my profile is more of technical(Development) than functional and I am planning to do my BA certification soon. Will there be any impact on my assessment if I do my certification after filing my case with ACS?

BA certification will be an advantage. This would strengthen ur systems analyst role with your hands=on technical stuff.
3. I am also confused whether I can do AU PR on my own or should I need to go 
through a migration consultant? Any suggestions pls?

AU PR is so transparent and very straight forward andd well defined process--I think you can go on ur [email protected]/anj1976/aarkay: Thanks a ton for providing answers and it has been very helpful for me to understand the ACS process.

Awaiting your reply


----------



## balamadu (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi Balaji,

Thanks a lot for the clarification.I also have some specific questions on filling an ACS online application form which I will ask tomorrow.

BTW are you in India or have been been migrated to Australia?

Thanks again..


----------



## immig (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi all, My previous company(2005-2007) is no longer exists but i am still in touch with its owner.Should I let him write me a Statutory Declaration or just a reference letter with the details? 
He is OK to write me aletter with my roles, but he doesn't have any letterhead paper what should i do???? Thanks in advance guys


----------



## r009 (Apr 30, 2011)

immig said:


> Hi all, My previous company(2005-2007) is no longer exists but i am still in touch with its owner.Should I let him write me a Statutory Declaration or just a reference letter with the details?
> He is OK to write me aletter with my roles, but he doesn't have any letterhead paper what should i do???? Thanks in advance guys


Make a new letter head in any printing agency and let the owner sign the paper for you..


----------



## koleth (Jul 22, 2011)

baljinsi said:


> Hi ReachAli,
> 
> Designation doesn't matter at all. Even ACS claims it and they just go with Roles and responsibilities. So your challenge is to get all ur work responsibilities written on letter-head from your company. if that's not possible get it from your colleague who is higher in ur Org. Also attach a statuatory declaration where you mention your detailed roles and responsibilities during all your tennure within the Org. Give the details about tools etc. designation is just important to show your current position is the Org. Everybody understands that in IT designations are not the reflection of your work responsibilities---
> Thanks,
> -Balji


Baljinsi, i cannot get employer reference from all the 3 companies i worked.(no one is ready to give detailed job responsibilities)In this case i am planning to get a reference from senior employee.my question is do i need to get the reference from them in stamp paper ?


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

koleth said:


> Baljinsi, i cannot get employer reference from all the 3 companies i worked.(no one is ready to give detailed job responsibilities)In this case i am planning to get a reference from senior employee.my question is do i need to get the reference from them in stamp paper ?


I would suggest that to be on stamp-paper-- or -- get it on company letterhead if they can get the letterheads---

Thanks


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

immig said:


> Hi all, My previous company(2005-2007) is no longer exists but i am still in touch with its owner.Should I let him write me a Statutory Declaration or just a reference letter with the details?
> He is OK to write me aletter with my roles, but he doesn't have any letterhead paper what should i do???? Thanks in advance guys


I would suggest to get it on a Legal Stamped paper on which declaration can be authenticated by a Notary---

Thanks


----------



## koleth (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks Baljinsi..i am gathering all the papers now.


----------



## immig (Aug 1, 2011)

baljinsi said:


> I would suggest to get it on a Legal Stamped paper on which declaration can be authenticated by a Notary---
> 
> Thanks


I contacted ACS and they advised to get a statutory declaration from a colleague.Should my colleague write and sign the declaration? Or let him write a reference letter and I write the declaration?

Thank you


----------



## immig (Aug 1, 2011)

What is Legal stamped paper? is it a plain paper with stamps i buy and stick it to that paper???.Thank you


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

immig said:


> what is legal stamped paper? Is it a plain paper with stamps i buy and stick it to that paper???.thank you


yes!


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

immig said:


> I contacted ACS and they advised to get a statutory declaration from a colleague.Should my colleague write and sign the declaration? Or let him write a reference letter and I write the declaration?
> 
> Thank you



Get the declaration from colleague where he needs to declare all about your roles and responsibilities (first mentioning his designation details etc)---- You do not need to write anything. 
if you insist, You can accompany the above declaration with one more declaration from your side where you can state something like that " I am attaching my colleague's reference for the detail explanation about my roles and responsibilities. I am unable to get this letter on company letter head as per company policies. I am attaching folowwing other documents as the proofs to my occupation" --Something like this can be declared by you in a separate declaration. I didn't have much time so I just wrote unorganized sentence. You need to organize it---In my posts from my profile, you must be able to see I have pasted many kind of declarations--

Thanks


----------



## immig (Aug 1, 2011)

baljinsi said:


> Get the declaration from colleague where he needs to declare all about your roles and responsibilities (first mentioning his designation details etc)---- You do not need to write anything.
> if you insist, You can accompany the above declaration with one more declaration from your side where you can state something like that " I am attaching my colleague's reference for the detail explanation about my roles and responsibilities. I am unable to get this letter on company letter head as per company policies. I am attaching folowwing other documents as the proofs to my occupation" --Something like this can be declared by you in a separate declaration. I didn't have much time so I just wrote unorganized sentence. You need to organize it---In my posts from my profile, you must be able to see I have pasted many kind of declarations--
> 
> Thanks


Thank you very much you helped me alot


----------



## immig (Aug 1, 2011)

I have one more final question. For the statutory declarations who should be the witness?? My old boss whom i am getting the stat dec from is in the USA and I am in Egypt, could his wife or a friend sign as a witness or it should be a lawyer??


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

immig said:


> I have one more final question. For the statutory declarations who should be the witness?? My old boss whom i am getting the stat dec from is in the USA and I am in Egypt, could his wife or a friend sign as a witness or it should be a lawyer??


I didn't keep anyone witness in my declaration but it was attested by a lawyer(Notary)---I just believed if it is a declaration it would not require witness-- but I have seen ppl taking witness's sign---Witness can be anybody I believe--you can get his wife's signature---- but declaration should be done by your boss about your roles and responsibilties (if on company letter head--then no attestation required, if on a legal paper then your boss also would have to get iot attestted by a notary and declare in his presence--)

thx


----------



## balamadu (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi Balaji,

Sorry for the delay in asking the below questions on filling the ACS form:

a. In the ACS online application, they ask for Given Names, Family name. If I am not wrong, Given name is the full name including LastName and FirstName. Family Name is the LastName?Is it correct?

b. Since I would be filling the form online, do I need to attach the scanned copies of relevant documents for work experience and education while filling the form itself or leave thefield "Attach Document" blank and send the photocopy of the documents through post to the sydney address as given in the site once I submit the form? Also may I know what are all the documents required for my work experience and education to be submitted? 

c. In the Relevant Experience section, there is a field called Details, and if I am not wrong, here is the place I mention my roles and responsibilities which I have undertaken in the projects till date during my IT experience.Am I correct? In fact, I am thinking that I have mentioned all these things in my CV and I can put the same. Right?

d. Since I cant take reference from my current employer, I will be submitting a statuatory declaration. If I submit a statuatory declaration and relevant documents to say that I have been working in the org, whether ACS would contact the HR of my current employer as part of verification[little concerned on this]?

If any of these questions are already answered, could you pls point me to the corresponding thread?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

Sorry for the delay in asking the below questions on filling the ACS form:

a. In the ACS online application, they ask for Given Names, Family name. If I am not wrong, Given name is the full name including LastName and FirstName. Family Name is the LastName?Is it correct?
Purely dependes upon your passport. In Passport whatever is Surname that is the FAMILY NAME---and and the GIVEN NAME is passport first name mentioned in GIEVEN NAME of your passport. 

b. Since I would be filling the form online, do I need to attach the scanned copies of relevant documents for work experience and education while filling the form itself or leave thefield "Attach Document" blank and send the photocopy of the documents through post to the sydney address as given in the site once I submit the form? Also may I know what are all the documents required for my work experience and education to be submitted? 
I guess you need to go through ACS website again and carefully:
You should attch everything scaned as well----and also you need to send notarised copies if all documents--
Work Exp documents: Something which cud prove tenure of work, Something which may prove your roles responsibilties, all supporting documents like payslips, offer letter, appointment letter, service certificate, salary certificate, form-16, and anything you feel is relevant. Also attch your all awards/recognitions.

Educations: All techncial education marksheets with your subjects mentioned, Degrees/ Certificates, Any techncial Certificates done during your exp---c. In the Relevant Experience section, there is a field called Details, and if I am not wrong, here is the place I mention my roles and responsibilities which I have undertaken in the projects till date during my IT experience.Am I correct? In fact, I am thinking that I have mentioned all these things in my CV and I can put the same. Right?
You are not completely correct. You need to give summary of your exp , but mainly details about the documents you are attching to prove the same, like I did as below:
XXXXXXX is a huge Organisation where I am working currently.In resume I have mentioned
more about the Employer.I am working on "SAP XXXXXXXX" applications here.I have attached the following documents
to provide the details about the experience and duties performed during employment:
1)Payslips,
2)Service Certificate issued by Organisation,
3)Offer letter
4)Form-16 and ackoledgement
5)Witnessed Statutory Declaration(Only sending as hard copy)

d. Since I cant take reference from my current employer, I will be submitting a statuatory declaration. If I submit a statuatory declaration and relevant documents to say that I have been working in the org, whether ACS would contact the HR of my current employer as part of verification[little concerned on this]?

They surely may--but generally such verifications are done by DIAC once you apply for visa--pure my thought--
If any of these questions are already answered, could you pls point me to the corresponding thread?

Thanks in advance.[/QUOTE]


----------



## balamadu (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi Balaji,

Thanks a lot for the clarification. I will go through the ACS website again.


----------



## skjworld (Jul 1, 2011)

skjworld said:


> Thanks a ton baljinsi, sorry for asking another question...do you have any sample Cover letter? or if you can guide me to one..
> 
> Thanks again.
> Skj


Hi Baljinsi,

I am filling ACS online application form and in Qualification and Experience area its asking to 'Attach documents'. Do we have to attach the Original scanned documents or can I also attach certified/notarised scanned documents which I will also send by post? 
Please reply at the earliest.

Thanks,
SKJ


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

skjworld said:


> Hi Baljinsi,
> 
> I am filling ACS online application form and in Qualification and Experience area its asking to 'Attach documents'. Do we have to attach the Original scanned documents or can I also attach certified/notarised scanned documents which I will also send by post?
> Please reply at the earliest.
> ...


If documents are colored, you can scan them and attach--Otherwise for Black&White documents, you need to get them attested and scanned--and then attch them--

Hope it helps!!


----------



## skjworld (Jul 1, 2011)

baljinsi said:


> If documents are colored, you can scan them and attach--Otherwise for Black&White documents, you need to get them attested and scanned--and then attch them--
> 
> Hope it helps!!


Thanks alot Baljinsi.


----------



## prisha (Sep 9, 2011)

*Employment Verification*

Hi All, I had applied for 175 visa (Auditor) and have recently got a case officer assigned. Have been asked for additional documentation for employment verification. 

For my current employment in UAE (2 years 8 months) I have submitted detailed job responsibilities signed by my employer, contract copy, annual increment letters and payslips.

My previous employment in India was in 2 parts - I did my 3 year article training with a Chartered Accountancy firm as part of the CA course. Ater getting my CA degree I continued with the same employer for a further 10 months. At that point in time I did not think it necessary to ask for a proper contract or retain my salary cheques. I have submitted a detailed employment reference letter from my employer containing the job responsibilities and mentioning the time period and salary. However, this is the only evidence I have been able to submit from my previous employment. 

I have also submitted a self-signed letter to the case officer stating this issue and have given them the contact information of my previous employer should they require any clarifications.

Wanted to know if this could pose an issue or will they consider my circumstances and also the fact that my present employment (for which I have submitted a lot of documents) accounts for majority of the specific work experience requirement (2 years 8 months out of the required 3 years). 

Would really appreciate if you could share your opinion or similar experience.

Thanks.


----------



## balamadu (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi Balaji & All,

I started preparing my docs for ACS and I have few questions as below.Could you pls answer them?

1. I have switched 3 companies so far and I need to get reference letter from all of them citing the roles and responsibilities during my tenure there. Am I correct? The thing is that I have relieveing letter and other necessary docs but generally we would not get any such reference letter when we leave the company but I can get it from my previous employers. May I know how I should ask them to give or should I give them the format and get it typed on their letterhead ? If I am unable to get reference letter from either of my previous companies or my ex managers(basically to whom I was reporting), can I submit statuatory declaration for them and is it ok? Please note that I would not be able to get it from my current org hence would be submitting the statuatory declaration for the same as well with supportings. 

2. I have the statuatory declaration format shared by Balaji in this forum and I need to type it in 50 rs stamp paper and get it attested by notary for my statuatory declaration(for current org)..Am i correct?

2. I am planning to apply my case for System Analyst, but I see that I have not been involved in some of the tasks(such as preparing project plans, conducting formal training sessions as mentioned in ANZSCO ICT Code descriptions pdf), can I still go ahead with System analyst? Also, lets say that I have applied my case for System Analyst but ACS felt that I should be a ANALYST PROGRAMMER(lets say) then in that case, do I have to reapply or they only assess me as ANALYST PROGRAMMER based on my application?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

normally once you leave the company they do not give you such letters, but try speaking to the HR, send her the format that you want, you never know, for my husband they took forever to give the letter, twice they said we have sent it but had not, third time he told them why he wanted it and they said send the format again without the names of clients and they gave it after editing it a bit.

yes you can give a stat dec but give as much supporting documents as you can to make your case strong. pay slips, bank statements, appraisal letters, basically every communication from the company to you.

yes stat dec will be made on stamp paper and then signed by the notary.

if you ahead with the code they might not give you the code if it does not fit your work profile. mend the cv a bit, don't lie but make it look a little favourable. they assess you on basis of your documents, whatever you provide will make them decide what code you should be given, make your cv accordingly.

my husband worked as an IT manager, but he got assessed as systems manager/admin. had he known network security will be in CSL 9that time there was critical skill list), he would have made his cv accordingly as network security was part of what he does but he mentioned everything that he did and he was assessed as systems manager.


----------



## balamadu (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi anj1976,

Thanks a lot for your response. Could you pls share the format which your husband used to get employer reference from his previous companies? 

@Balaji: May I know how you managed to get reference letters from your previous employers? Could you also pls share the format?

Thanks,
Mani


----------



## kabilan (Sep 1, 2011)

*Statutory declaration format*

For the purpose of my ACS application, I got one statutory declaration for my previous company experience. Made some changes to the doc so that it is as generic as possible and attaching it in here. Update highlighted items and check for any additional things that might be required for your specific case. 
Hope this helps


----------



## balamadu (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks a lot Kabilan for the doc. I hopeyou would have got reference letters from your other previous employers. May I know how I should ask HR of my previous employers? Pls share the format if you have one.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## balamadu (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi Kabilan,

Are you filing your visa on your own or doing it through any agency?

Thanks.


----------



## kabilan (Sep 1, 2011)

If I apply through an agent(after browsing thru DIAC & ACS sites so many times :ranger, I will feel really bad about myself. So applying on my own only, of course still with some confusion :confused2:


----------



## kabilan (Sep 1, 2011)

balamadu said:


> Thanks a lot Kabilan for the doc. I hopeyou would have got reference letters from your other previous employers. May I know how I should ask HR of my previous employers? Pls share the format if you have one.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Some HR & managers go nuts when they get to know their employee is trying for abroad or for some other job. So you have to first decide on how to approach them. Most of us will fall under one of these categories

Hav good rapport with managers or HR. Then of course we can directly request them

Had already let employer & managers know that v r planning to leave. So no issues. Can specify the actual reason and ask the letter in this case also

Dont want to disclose the reason (as it might intimidate our current job, promotion etc... ). In this case better ask the letter specifying some other reason like "need the letter for some certification purposes" or "want to become member in some forum for which they require my detailed experiences" etc...

Manager is really practical that he/she never worries about ur plan to leave and worries only about whether assigned tasks r getting completed or not. Can directly request such managers. Definitely they'll help


----------



## balamadu (Jul 30, 2011)

Ohhook..All the best!!!


----------



## balamadu (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your inputs...In my case, I would have to approach my previous employers and I am hoping that they would give me the reference letter. Can you pls share the format(may be a sample) if you have one?


----------



## balamadu (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi All,

I did search this forum for reference letter format from previous employers but could not find anything. Can anyone pls share the format if you have one?

In the meantime, I have sent an email to my previous companies HR for reference letter and will come to know about it soon.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jigneshmehta (Sep 16, 2011)

*Statutory Declaration for existing employment*

Hi there,

I have been working in the existing organization since May 2006. I have progressed on different roles almost each year and had different managers for each role. Can you suggest a format for statutory declaration of my current employment.

Secondly, for my previous employment, I have the offer letter, experience certificate and relieving letter. Do I still need to provide statutory declaration. In today's date all of my co-employees and managers have left this company. I am only in touch with one of them who is in the US via facebook. Pl. advice how should I tackle this incase statutory declaration is required.

Jignesh


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi there,

I have been working in the existing organization since May 2006. I have progressed on different roles almost each year and had different managers for each role. Can you suggest a format for statutory declaration of my current employment.

Try to get reference from any of your manager or from all and attach. What matters is: you should be able to give ACS something that they could assess your duties and responsibilities in detail.Self- Declaration would be good idea for your previous company. Here try to get reference--If not possible-- Then you have to go for self declaration where you need to mention all your duties/ roles etc like we write detailed projects undertaken in resume.
Secondly, for my previous employment, I have the offer letter, experience certificate and relieving letter. Do I still need to provide statutory declaration. In today's date all of my co-employees and managers have left this company. I am only in touch with one of them who is in the US via facebook. Pl. advice how should I tackle this incase statutory declaration is required.

You need statutory declaration to mention your "Duties and Responsibilities" during the stay. Attach all other supporting docs including payslips,offer,appointment,experience,reliving letters.
Jignesh


----------



## skjworld (Jul 1, 2011)

Dear Baljinsi,

First I would like to thank you and other senior members for the valuable advise.

I got the VIC S.S and now I have to apply for PR. I want to apply online and there are two different forms available and I dont know which one to choose.

1. Application for a General Skilled Migration visa
2. Sponsoring a General Skilled Migration visa applicant

Could you please let me know which form should i fill, i got the nomination from VIC state. 
Also, in the first form there is a field for choosing State or Territory government agency and several options available and the closest option is 'VIC - Dept for Innovation, Industry and Regional Development' however, as per the email from VIC 
S.S it says 'Dept of Business and Innovation' in their signature.

So could you please let me know which form and which State or Territory govt agency to choose?

Thanks again.
SKJ



baljinsi said:


> If documents are colored, you can scan them and attach--Otherwise for Black&White documents, you need to get them attested and scanned--and then attch them--
> 
> Hope it helps!!


----------



## skjworld (Jul 1, 2011)

Dear Baljinsi/Anj,

First I would like to thank you and other senior members for the valuable advise.

I got the VIC S.S and now I have to apply for PR. I want to apply online and there are two different forms available and I dont know which one to choose.

1. Application for a General Skilled Migration visa
2. Sponsoring a General Skilled Migration visa applicant

Could you please let me know which form should i fill, i got the nomination from VIC state. 
Also, in the first form there is a field for choosing State or Territory government agency and several options available and the closest option is 'VIC - Dept for Innovation, Industry and Regional Development' however, as per the email from VIC 
S.S it says 'Dept of Business and Innovation' in their signature.

So could you please let me know which form and which State or Territory govt agency to choose?

Thanks again.
SKJ





baljinsi said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have been working in the existing organization since May 2006. I have progressed on different roles almost each year and had different managers for each role. Can you suggest a format for statutory declaration of my current employment.
> 
> ...


----------



## manasabr09 (Jul 13, 2011)

Hello everyone

I applied for ACS skill assessment and got a reply from them that they require additional documents. Below is the reply:

_In reference to your Skills Assessment, please be advised that we are unable to complete your application until further documentation is received. 


· Certified copy of detailed employer references from Tata Consultancy Services or a Statutory Declaration from a supervisor as self Statutory Declarations and contracts are not assessable. The employer reference needs to be on the company letterhead and include: 

· The job title

· A detailed job description

· Specific dates of employment

· Clearly state whether employment was full-time or part-time

· Demonstrated levels of competence with any computer languages, the various types of hardware and software used and the extent of involvement with any major projects. 



Please Note: ACS is unable to accept letters of appointment or contracts as employment references._

I have sent them a Self Statutory Declaration initially but I have not sent any Employee References. My confusion is regarding this statement:
"Certified copy of detailed employer references from Tata Consultancy Services or a Statutory Declaration from a supervisor as self Statutory Declarations and contracts are not assessable."

I can get an employee reference but it is difficult to get on Complany Letter head. Can I get the reference on a stamp paper and get it notarised and then send them?


Please help as its urgent.


Thanks and Regards
Manasa


----------



## kabilan (Sep 1, 2011)

You can get statutory declaration on a stamp paper and send. But make sure you attach some employment proofs for your senior as corroborative evidence


----------



## aarkay (Nov 12, 2010)

manasabr09 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I applied for ACS skill assessment and got a reply from them that they require additional documents. Below is the reply:
> 
> ...


In your stat-dec did you mention that your company does not give employer references? You should have mentioned that. In that case the CO would not have asked your for employer reference.

Now, I know T C S L doesn't give reference letters. Can you persuade your supervisor or some close friend of confidence who is senior to you in designation to sign a stat-dec from his side that he/she knows you since so many years and you have worked under his/her supervision in xxx technologies and your daily work and responsibilities are - jot down the duties.... (content can be quite the same as your wrote in your stat-dec)

also try to attach his/her business card, and try to show a hierarchy chart of designations in your organization..


----------



## PSundar (Dec 14, 2011)

*Self Statutory Declaration*

Hi,
I've got an exact response from ACS on the self statutory declaration i submitted. My employers are not willing to give references as that's against company policies. Can you please tell me how you approached providing the documents in your case? It will be of a lot of use to me if you respond.

Thanks in advance.

Regards
Prasanna










manasabr09 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I applied for ACS skill assessment and got a reply from them that they require additional documents. Below is the reply:
> 
> ...


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

PSundar said:


> Hi,
> I've got an exact response from ACS on the self statutory declaration i submitted. My employers are not willing to give references as that's against company policies. Can you please tell me how you approached providing the documents in your case? It will be of a lot of use to me if you respond.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> ...


Prasanna - Make sure in the declaration, you clearly mention that my company doesn't provide the letter stating the duties and responsibilities. Hence i have got the reference letter from my supervisor / manager / xxxxxx and i have attached it with this application.

This should be notarized and sent along with the application. If the assessor looks at the declaration statements, it should make him understand the reference letter is the only source for him to assess.

So try to send the updated self declaration and reference letter once again to the assessor.

Good Luck!


----------



## PSundar (Dec 14, 2011)

*Self Statutory Declaration*

Hi Maddy,
Thanks so much for your real quick response. If i may ask you one more question, if i'm not able to get hold of a supervisor/someone in a senior position, will it be alright if i take the declaration from a peer/project mate who worked during the same period in the company?

Thanks
Prasanna



MaddyOZ said:


> Prasanna - Make sure in the declaration, you clearly mention that my company doesn't provide the letter stating the duties and responsibilities. Hence i have got the reference letter from my supervisor / manager / xxxxxx and i have attached it with this application.
> 
> This should be notarized and sent along with the application. If the assessor looks at the declaration statements, it should make him understand the reference letter is the only source for him to assess.
> 
> ...


----------



## aarkay (Nov 12, 2010)

MaddyOZ said:


> Prasanna - Make sure in the declaration, you clearly mention that my company doesn't provide the letter stating the duties and responsibilities. Hence i have got the reference letter from my supervisor / manager / xxxxxx and i have attached it with this application.
> 
> This should be notarized and sent along with the application. If the assessor looks at the declaration statements, it should make him understand the reference letter is the only source for him to assess.
> 
> ...


Well I was able to take my supervisor (he is also a friend) in confidence and get a stat-dec from him as a reference letter.

But I know there are cases where people were not able to arrange for any, and mentioned this clearly in Self Stat-Dec, which ACS accepted.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

PSundar said:


> Hi Maddy,
> Thanks so much for your real quick response. If i may ask you one more question, if i'm not able to get hold of a supervisor/someone in a senior position, will it be alright if i take the declaration from a peer/project mate who worked during the same period in the company?
> 
> Thanks
> Prasanna


Yes, as long as you can evidence as a peer who is one rank above your designation and at a given point of time you worked under his supervision.

Good Luck.


----------



## manasabr09 (Jul 13, 2011)

aarkay said:


> In your stat-dec did you mention that your company does not give employer references? You should have mentioned that. In that case the CO would not have asked your for employer reference.
> 
> Now, I know T C S L doesn't give reference letters. Can you persuade your supervisor or some close friend of confidence who is senior to you in designation to sign a stat-dec from his side that he/she knows you since so many years and you have worked under his/her supervision in xxx technologies and your daily work and responsibilities are - jot down the duties.... (content can be quite the same as your wrote in your stat-dec)
> 
> also try to attach his/her business card, and try to show a hierarchy chart of designations in your organization..


Thank u aarkay.

I am into a new role and my manager can provide me a reference letter which I will get it notarised. I have already sent evidences with my self stat regarding my employment. Do i have to send it again?


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

manasabr09 said:


> Thank u aarkay.
> 
> I am into a new role and my manager can provide me a reference letter which I will get it notarised. I have already sent evidences with my self stat regarding my employment. Do i have to send it again?


Yes Manasa. You would need to send it again.

Make sure the reference letter is signed by your manager and you have to mentioned his full name, designation, office address, email id and mobile number.

In the declaration, clearly state that my company doesn't provide the letter stating the duties and responsibilities. Hence i have got the reference letter from my supervisor / manager / xxxxxx and i have attached it with this application.

This should be notarized and sent along with the application. If the assessor looks at the declaration statements, it should make him understand the reference letter is the only source for him to assess.

Good Luck.. Cheers!


----------



## aarkay (Nov 12, 2010)

manasabr09 said:


> Thank u aarkay.
> 
> I am into a new role and my manager can provide me a reference letter which I will get it notarised. I have already sent evidences with my self stat regarding my employment. Do i have to send it again?


Now understand, there are two stat-dec now.

1) You self stat dec - in which you mentioned your work, your job , your project etc => *if you have already sent this, then there is no need to resend it, if you haven't sent before then of-course you have to. In-case in last stat-dec you did not mention that your company doesn't provide the reference letters stating the duties and responsibilities, then you have to send this stat-dec again mentioning that and also that you have got reference letter from supervisor.*

2) This will be a new stat-dec, which will be made from the name of your supervisor, who will say that he knows you since X years, and you have worked under him for these many yrs, during which you worked in so and so project, give brief details( this stat-dec can be 80% same to same as what you made in SELF stat-dec). He will sign this letter at end, giving his details.

Note: make sure your resume and stat-dec have similar timelines and same projects. 

Also, attach your supervisor's business card, also try to get the hierarchy details, which might be available in your inhouse portal.


----------



## manasabr09 (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks a lot for your help aarkay and Maddy.

Now I am clear.


----------



## AusPRHunt (Jan 16, 2012)

*ACS employee refrence*

Hi reachali


Thanks a lot for the post.

Can you please suggest me as what to put in 

Evident By : ??????????????

Actually I am in a situation where I cannot ask my manager or can give his number so that ACS can verify because in that case I will not get any raise or appraisal and I will lose my goodwill as not a loyal resource for the organization.

So as per ACS we need to give the name and position of your direct superior and a contact number for them

What should I give here to evident my role and responsibilities.

Please suggest.????


----------



## ankurk (Dec 31, 2011)

Hi Guys

One of my previous employers refused to provide letter mentioning my daily duties. I am aware of teh fact that i can take reference from my supervisor. But unfortunately he refused as well. So i have one more option a senior who was in same project and his designation was higher than mine.

My question : 

1) On what do i get his reference on ? A stamp paper or plain sheet of paper. It's not possible on letter head.

2) What do i have to declare myself on stamp paper?

Thanks
Ankurk


----------



## I2wannafly (Nov 22, 2011)

1) Its better to get the reference on a stamp paper (as I read in some of the posts).

2) I guess you are talking about the Statutory declaration. If so, state that you are unable to get the detailed experience letter aka Employer reference letter having the role & responsibilities bcoz of 'xyz' reason (you can say its against ur company policy to issue such letter)


----------



## ankurk (Dec 31, 2011)

I2wannafly said:


> 1) Its better to get the reference on a stamp paper (as I read in some of the posts).
> 
> 2) I guess you are talking about the Statutory declaration. If so, state that you are unable to get the detailed experience letter aka Employer reference letter having the role & responsibilities bcoz of 'xyz' reason (you can say its against ur company policy to issue such letter)


Yes i am planning to get it on stamp paper. But people are scared to sign on them  .

Do you have any format? for that?

My previous company also changed it's name since i left. So do i need to declare that in statuary declaration or my Colleague (senior to me) and declare that in addition to my roles and duties.


Thanks
Ankur


----------



## World2009 (May 25, 2009)

*Organisation chart*

Hi,

i am on the same boat.. i have worked on 3 different projects under 3 different supervisor in the same company from past 6 years. My company does not provide detailed roles and responsibilities letter instead they have given me a letter of my current designation, start dates of my employment with the company and the location that i am based.

i have a self affidavit stating my roles and responsibilities for each of the projects. On a separate sheet of paper (A4) i have got them authorized by my managers (all 3) along with their visiting card which has the company email id, contact number and designation (all three of them). to support i am sending my appointment letter, promotion letter, salary slips, form 16. But i am unable to get the organisation chart signed by my managers manager as they are based in US and it is hard to get them sign and send me a scanned copy.

Is it necessary or mandatory to have a organisation chart when i am providing a self affidavit on a stamp paper notarized by a notary, along with approval i.e. signed copy from my managers? 

I would be very great full if some one clears my doubt as i am stuck with this paper work which has stopped me from applying for ACS

Regards
Anand


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi Ali,

Could you please tell me if last paragraph should read this - 

_And I make this solemn declaration by virtue of the Statutory Declarations Act 1959, and subject to the penalties provided by the Act for the making of false statements in statutory declarations, conscientiously believing the statements contained in this declaration to be true in every particular._

What I want to know id if we should mention Australian 'Statutory Declarations Act 1959' for the purpose of this declaration or some Indian Act. The line you have left blank in the declaration sample. Please advice.

Regards,
Karan



reachali said:


> Hi,
> 
> I did some research and determined the statutory declaration in format enclosed below. Note that I've submitted the same for ACS skills assesment. I believe this will be helpful for people hunting for this document which is one of the key artifacts.
> 
> ...


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi, Did you get a response on what is to be filled in the above 'in bold'?

Thanks



10mct said:


> Great !!!!
> Small query- what is to be filled in the above 'in bold' .... and where do i have to sign?
> 'is it signature of declarant'?? and below my signature the notary will sign with his stamp?


----------



## gaddeonline (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi pals,

hope you are doing great.

This forum cleared all my doubts related to the statutory declaration for ACS. As my Case Officer asked me to submit the Statutory declaration from all the organizations i have worked so far, i am doing the following. please clarify me if am wrong...

1) self statutory declaration for each employer why i cudn't get the reference letter along with all my duties,designation, project details and so on-- i have found the format for the same in this forum it self.

2) Statutory declaration given by colleagues/ senior manangement(if they are that much frndly) stating tht, i have worked with during this tenure, job description, duites, project details...-- *for this one i haven't found any format in this forum*.

In supporting to the avove declarations am going to send all kinds of communication between me and company.(offer letter,appointment letter,pay slips,form 16,appraisal letter, appreciation letters, etc..,)

Please guide me if am wrong any where.

Looking forward for your reply as am in so urgency of clarification.

Thanks in advance
Mahesh


----------



## skarri (Apr 6, 2012)

*Statutory Decln and Refernce letter*

Folks,

I acknowledge the template for the Stat Decln looks great and sufficient, thanks for sharing.

Could someone please advise if we also need to supplement this with some kind of a reference letter from a colleage / supervisor and if yes, what would the format look like ?

As I see the Stat Decln is more of a self declaration authorized by a Notorary. 
Where do we bring in references (colleague / supervisor) in the organization and what kind of details of the referee need to be furnished.

Does someone know if ACS is going to be contacting the referees for further investigation ?

Please help !


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hello friends,

I have a question related to Stat Declaration.

My previous company has given me Experience Letter but it does not contain ROles and Responsibilities. It just contain my designation as S/W Consultant, it's a standard Experience Letter. with designation, date of joining and leaving and no-dues remaining. 

Now while leaving I did not leave company on good terms, hence I m not sure if they will give me detailed experience letter, if I ask them now. But I have emails, offer letter, all the salary slips, bank statement. Team was very small, now if I provide Self Statutory Declaration letter, what reason I should give that I cannot obtain the Experience Letter from them?  I worked for that company till Nov 2011, so it was pretty recent one, cant really think of any good excuse. I didn't had any manager as such, I was working for US based client, peers were QA resources. Owner of the company was with me in the meetings always, now since during leaving the company we had some conflicts, so he will not provide reference letter as well. Because if I can ask for reference letter from him, I will get detailed exp letter also. 

Anyways in short I don't know what to do in this case, it will be great if anyone can suggest me what reason I should specify in statutory declaration document about not being able to provide experience letter with Roles and Responsibilities.
And second query is about Statutory Declaration, what if I can not rovide any reference letter, but I can provide all supporting documents viz. all salary slips, offer letter, email communications?

Thanks in advance for reading my long message. And thanks for all your help.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

*Statutory Declaration Format we used*

*People have been asking about stat dec format here forever, after diging deep into my files i have managed the same.. Here you go.. Fill in the blanks, change the format a bit, we got assessed using this format and got the visa as well, feel free to make changes.

This was printed on stamp paper and signed and attested

The red/bold fields are for your reference only make sure you do not copy this blindly as a lot of info might not be relevant or applicable for everyone, *

Commonwealth of Australia
STATUTORY DECLARATION
Statutory Declarations Act 1959


I, Mr./Mrs./Ms -------(name)----------- (DOB: --/--/----) residing at ---------------(current address)------------------- ---------------------------------, presently working in --------(profession)-----------

make the following declaration under the Statutory Declarations Act 1959:

1.	THAT I have continuously been working in the “*Computing Professional*” related skill from *---Month--- --date-- --year--* to current date, without any gaps in employment, with *(total number of companies)* different companies based in *(country*).

2.	IN THAT, I am continuously employed for* ---number of months--* now from *--date-- --Month-- --year--* to current date with a company based in *--city--, --country-- called --company's name--*, wherein I discharge my duties and having reporting responsibility to the *--department you report to--, --company's name, city and country--.* The designation given to me is *-- designation--*, which is only a *--level of position--* position directly, related to the nominated occupation of “*---------- *Professional”.

3.	THAT I fear mistreatment if my immigration options are brought to the notice and attention of my current employer at this stage, which could well result in me losing the job with the company. Therefore I am unable to submit “Verifiable Statement” from my current employer and meet the evidence requirements of *ACS* in this regard.

4.	THAT consequent upon taking a decision to apply for my skills assessment with *ACS*, I have extensively lobbied with the other 2 previous companies and requested for issuance of a detailed “Statement of Service” that adequately proves my skills during my employment periods; thus meeting the *ACS* requirements in this regard. However, I am refused issuance of the same due to administrative exigencies of the 2 companies in question.

5.	THEREFORE, AS A LAST RESORT, I AM CONSTRAINED TO EXECUTE THIS “STATUTORY DECLARATION” TO PROVE MY SKILLS/TRAITS DURING MY EXTENDED EMPLOYMENT PERIODS, WHICH IN EFFECT, REPLACES THE “STATEMENT OF SERVICE” FROM BOTH MY PAST AND PRESENT EMPLOYERS AND THE SAME MAY PLEASE BE ACCEPTED FOR CONSIDERATION BY *ACS*.

6.	NEVERTHELESS AND NOT WITHSTANDING, I HAVE SUBMITTED BRIEF EMPLOYER REFERENCE LETTERS WHERE AVAILABLE AND AMONGST OTHERS SUBMITTED FAIRLY TRANSPARENT EMPLOYMENT RECORDS/DOCUMENTS FOR ALL CLAIMED PERIODS OF MY EMPLOYMENTS SO FAR.

7.	HOWEVER, should* ACS* wish to later verify the evidence sans the extensive work documentation and/or records confronted by me, I hereby authorize *ACS* to verify my employment claims through the Competent Authorities of the Companies in question, based on the contacts available in the employment records/documents confronted by me. AS REGARDS MY PRESENT EMPLOYMENT VIZ. *-------company's name------.*, I request *ACS* to kindly defer verification of my employment claims for now, as the same might result in me losing the job with the Company.



NOW, THEREFORE, the nature of duties discharged by me in “*COMPUTING PROFESSIONAL*” RELATED POSITIONS working full-time basis throughout from *--month-- --year--* to current date, submitted Company-wise from current to previous employments as required by ACS, is “AS FOLLOWS”:


*---MAKE A TABLE HERE---*

Company Name	Designation	Year



*(List the companies you have worked for followed by designation and year)*











1. Company Name

Profile: 

Roles and Responsibilities:



2.Company Name

Profile: 

Roles and Responsibilities:



3. Company Name

Profile: 

Roles and Responsibilities:

*Make sure you put roles and responsibilities as Project one, Project two if you were promoted etc, just the way you do it in the CV*







I understand that a person who intentionally makes a false statement in a statutory declaration is guilty of an offense under section 11 of the Statutory Declarations Act 1959, and I believe that the statements in this declaration are true in every particular.




Declared at ----------------------- on -----------------------of -----------------------




Before me, ----------------------------------------------









Note 1 A person who intentionally makes a false statement in a statutory declaration is guilty of an offence, the punishment for which is imprisonment for a term of 4 years — see section 11 of the Statutory Declarations Act 1959.
Note 2 Chapter 2 of the Criminal Code applies to all offences against the Statutory Declarations Act 1959 — see section 5A of the Statutory Declarations Act 1959.
A statutory declaration under the Statutory Declarations Act 1959 may be made before–
(1) a person who is currently licensed or registered under a law to practise in one of the following occupations:
Chiropractor Dentist Legal practitioner
Medical practitioner Nurse Optometrist
Patent attorney Pharmacist Physiotherapist
Psychologist Trade marks attorney Veterinary surgeon
(2) a person who is enrolled on the roll of the Supreme Court of a State or Territory, or the High Court of Australia, as a legal practitioner (however described); or
(3) a person who is in the following list:
Agent of the Australian Postal Corporation who is in charge of an office supplying postal services to the public
Australian Consular Officer or Australian Diplomatic Officer (within the meaning of the Consular Fees Act 1955)
Bailiff
Bank officer with 5 or more continuous years of service
Building society officer with 5 or more years of continuous service
Chief executive officer of a Commonwealth court
Clerk of a court
Commissioner for Affidavits
Commissioner for Declarations
Credit union officer with 5 or more years of continuous service
Employee of the Australian Trade Commission who is:
(a) in a country or place outside Australia; and
(b) authorised under paragraph 3 (d) of the Consular Fees Act 1955; and
(c) exercising his or her function in that place
Employee of the Commonwealth who is:
(a) in a country or place outside Australia; and
(b) authorised under paragraph 3 (c) of the Consular Fees Act 1955; and
(c) exercising his or her function in that place
Fellow of the National Tax Accountants’ Association
Finance company officer with 5 or more years of continuous service
Holder of a statutory office not specified in another item in this list
Judge of a court
Justice of the Peace
Magistrate
Marriage celebrant registered under Subdivision C of Division 1 of Part IV of the Marriage Act 1961
Master of a court
Member of Chartered Secretaries Australia
Member of Engineers Australia, other than at the grade of student
Member of the Association of Taxation and Management Accountants
Member of the Australasian Institute of Mining and Metallurgy
Member of the Australian Defence Force who is:
(a) an officer; or
(b) a non-commissioned officer within the meaning of the Defence Force Discipline Act 1982 with 5 or more years of continuous service; or
(c) a warrant officer within the meaning of that Act
Member of the Institute of Chartered Accountants in Australia, the Australian Society of Certified Practising Accountants or the National Institute of Accountants
Member of:
(a) the Parliament of the Commonwealth; or
(b) the Parliament of a State; or
(c) a Territory legislature; or
(d) a local government authority of a State or Territory
Minister of religion registered under Subdivision A of Division 1 of Part IV of the Marriage Act 1961
Notary public
Permanent employee of the Australian Postal Corporation with 5 or more years of continuous service who is employed in an office supplying postal services to the public
Permanent employee of:
(a) the Commonwealth or a Commonwealth authority; or
(b) a State or Territory or a State or Territory authority; or
(c) a local government authority;
with 5 or more years of continuous service who is not specified in another item in this list
Person before whom a statutory declaration may be made under the law of the State or Territory in which the declaration is made
Police officer
Registrar, or Deputy Registrar, of a court
Senior Executive Service employee of:
(a) the Commonwealth or a Commonwealth authority; or
(b) a State or Territory or a State or Territory authority
Sheriff
Sheriff’s officer
Teacher employed on a full-time basis at a school or tertiary education institution


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks so much Anjali for sharing this format. 
Great job :clap2:


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

I have a question on the above format. I see there are more than 1 Company Name listed in it.

If I have detailed experience letters for all the companies except one then I believe I have to make Statutory Declaration for that company only. Is that right understanding?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

see the format tht we gave says we were unable to give letter from every organisation as per their format but that i have attached the other documents to support and that the information we are giving is correct, in my opinion one should suffice but let someone else comment on it


----------



## amitambika (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi,

Do you also have the format for declaration for date of birth to be given by self and parents


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

Anjali, I have one more question in regard to this Statutory Declaration. I don't see that you have attached or mentioned names of any seniors (Manager) etc or their business cards to contact them. It seems you have mentioned that if required company can contact the HR deptt as mentioned in supporting Reference Letter/ Offer Letter etc. 

Is it right understanding? If that is so then it will make my life easy, as my spouse worked for companies around 7 - 10 years back and from their he has standard Exp Letter means the one without Roles and Responsibilities. Now getting the detailed Experience Letter or references (manager's reference) is not possible, as he is not n touch with them and dont know their whereabouts. But since it's a big company he worked for, if ACS calls and verifies then anyone from HR should be able to tell his duties.

Please suggest if its ok if we dont specifically provide the name of the immediate superiors contact details etc with Statutory Declaration letter?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

see HR managers keep changing, but we got an updated letter from his X companies, we told them if they hear form the department, they said we wil see the situation but so many people work in teh organisation, we can not keep atrack on all x employees, they did give a ref letter as per our requirement without client names, the client names were there in all the certificates of excellence that my husband got while working for them so that helped and no one contacted anyone and no one calls, just give as much as you can and you will do fine, as long as they are satisfied with your documents they dont bother verifying


----------



## sharemyhead (Mar 21, 2011)

Hey, thanks for sharing these but I believe that the ACS no longer accepts self declarations as proof of job duties and responsibilities.
The declaration must be made by someone who was senior to you and is an expert in your field/area of expertise.
Self declarations were permitted some time ago, maybe that's why you were assessed positively based on this doc.
See the latest checklist for more details.
If someone needs the format of declaration that I used, lemme know.

Cheers,
smh


----------



## sivalsm (Apr 19, 2012)

*I need the format*

Hi,

Could you please post the format of statutory document which you used

Cheers,
Siva


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

smh share it here anyways, people look for the format all the time and it might be helpful


----------



## starz (Mar 19, 2012)

Which one is applicable for India:

I, XXXXX, born on XXX in XXXXX, XXXX, holding Passport XXX, do solemnly and sincerely declare and affirm that:
I am a Full Time Employee of XXX since XXX as XXXX in XXX technologies . I have attached herewith various artifacts issued by the company to evident the same i.e. Employment Certificates, Salary Certificate, Appraisal Letter and Salary Pay slips.
I further declare that I am unable to provide detailed employment reference letter with detailed job description on Company Letter Head from my current employer, XX This is because XXXs policy does not permit employees seeking another employment or making another arrangement during employment with XXXXX. Also, there may be an impact on my current performance and work profile as I have recently received promotion if I ask for the reference from my Senior Manager in XXXX.
Present Employment
Employer: XXXXX
Employment period: XXX
Total Duration: XXX months

Employment History with xXXX
Designation :	
Period :	
Roles & Responsibilities	:	
Evident	By :	

Company Profile
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXxx

Daily Duties and Responsibilities
XXXXXX

Tools & Technologies
XXXXXXXXX

Professional Awards & Recognitions
XXXXXXXX

Academics & Certifications
XXXXXXXX

Project Details
Project Title : xxxxx
Duration : XXX
Team Size : xx
Technologies : xxxxxx
Roles & Responsibilities	: XXX
Project Description	: XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


And I make this solemn declaration by virtue of the …….. 

Declared at XXXX, XXXX on the _____ day of ________ 2009

Before me: 



Witnessed by (Signature by Declarant) (Signature by Notary Public)


*OR*


Commonwealth of Australia
STATUTORY DECLARATION
Statutory Declarations Act 1959


I, Mr./Mrs./Ms -------(name)----------- (DOB: --/--/----) residing at ---------------(current address)------------------- ---------------------------------, presently working in --------(profession)-----------

make the following declaration under the Statutory Declarations Act 1959:

1.	
2.
3.

I understand that a person who intentionally makes a false statement in a statutory declaration is guilty of an offense under section 11 of the Statutory Declarations Act 1959, and I believe that the statements in this declaration are true in every particular.




Declared at ----------------------- on -----------------------of -----------------------




Before me, ----------------------------------------------









Note 1 A person who intentionally makes a false statement in a statutory declaration is guilty of an offence, the punishment for which is imprisonment for a term of 4 years — see section 11 of the Statutory Declarations Act 1959.
Note 2 Chapter 2 of the Criminal Code applies to all offences against the Statutory Declarations Act 1959 — see section 5A of the Statutory Declarations Act 1959.
A statutory declaration under the Statutory Declarations Act 1959 may be made before–
(1) a person who is currently licensed or registered under a law to practise in one of the following occupations:
Chiropractor Dentist Legal practitioner
Medical practitioner Nurse Optometrist
Patent attorney Pharmacist Physiotherapist
Psychologist Trade marks attorney Veterinary surgeon
(2) a person who is enrolled on the roll of the Supreme Court of a State or Territory, or the High Court of Australia, as a legal practitioner (however described); or
(3) a person who is in the following list:
Agent of the Australian Postal Corporation who is in charge of an office supplying postal services to the public
Australian Consular Officer or Australian Diplomatic Officer (within the meaning of the Consular Fees Act 1955)
Bailiff
Bank officer with 5 or more continuous years of service
Building society officer with 5 or more years of continuous service
Chief executive officer of a Commonwealth court
Clerk of a court
Commissioner for Affidavits
Commissioner for Declarations
Credit union officer with 5 or more years of continuous service
Employee of the Australian Trade Commission who is:
(a) in a country or place outside Australia; and
(b) authorised under paragraph 3 (d) of the Consular Fees Act 1955; and
(c) exercising his or her function in that place
Employee of the Commonwealth who is:
(a) in a country or place outside Australia; and
(b) authorised under paragraph 3 (c) of the Consular Fees Act 1955; and
(c) exercising his or her function in that place
Fellow of the National Tax Accountants’ Association
Finance company officer with 5 or more years of continuous service
Holder of a statutory office not specified in another item in this list
Judge of a court
Justice of the Peace
Magistrate
Marriage celebrant registered under Subdivision C of Division 1 of Part IV of the Marriage Act 1961
Master of a court
Member of Chartered Secretaries Australia
Member of Engineers Australia, other than at the grade of student
Member of the Association of Taxation and Management Accountants
Member of the Australasian Institute of Mining and Metallurgy
Member of the Australian Defence Force who is:
(a) an officer; or
(b) a non-commissioned officer within the meaning of the Defence Force Discipline Act 1982 with 5 or more years of continuous service; or
(c) a warrant officer within the meaning of that Act
Member of the Institute of Chartered Accountants in Australia, the Australian Society of Certified Practising Accountants or the National Institute of Accountants
Member of:
(a) the Parliament of the Commonwealth; or
(b) the Parliament of a State; or
(c) a Territory legislature; or
(d) a local government authority of a State or Territory
Minister of religion registered under Subdivision A of Division 1 of Part IV of the Marriage Act 1961
Notary public
Permanent employee of the Australian Postal Corporation with 5 or more years of continuous service who is employed in an office supplying postal services to the public
Permanent employee of:
(a) the Commonwealth or a Commonwealth authority; or
(b) a State or Territory or a State or Territory authority; or
(c) a local government authority;
with 5 or more years of continuous service who is not specified in another item in this list
Person before whom a statutory declaration may be made under the law of the State or Territory in which the declaration is made
Police officer
Registrar, or Deputy Registrar, of a court
Senior Executive Service employee of:
(a) the Commonwealth or a Commonwealth authority; or
(b) a State or Territory or a State or Territory authority
Sheriff
Sheriff’s officer
Teacher employed on a full-time basis at a school or tertiary education institution


----------



## starz (Mar 19, 2012)

These are 2 separate formats, one with 
Commonwealth of Australia
STATUTORY DECLARATION
Statutory Declarations Act 1959 

And the other without.

Is it appropriate to write Statutory Declarations Act 1959, if you making it in India. 



starz said:


> Which one is applicable for India:
> 
> I, XXXXX, born on XXX in XXXXX, XXXX, holding Passport XXX, do solemnly and sincerely declare and affirm that:
> I am a Full Time Employee of XXX since XXX as XXXX in XXX technologies . I have attached herewith various artifacts issued by the company to evident the same i.e. Employment Certificates, Salary Certificate, Appraisal Letter and Salary Pay slips.
> ...


----------



## kb1983 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi members,

I have a question.
While applying for ACS, I sent a notarized declaration to ACS mentioning my roles and responsibilites. The ACS accepted it and gave me the related SOL code.

Now my CO is asking for the documents in evidence of employment and my RORs. Is it ok to give him the same back dated notarized declaration ? Or should I get a new declaration notarized as of current date ? My agent is saying that old one wont be accepted and so get a new one.
Kindly suggest.

Regards,
kb1983


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

I provided the same one submitted for ACS. My CO accepted it. You could probably send a mail to CO and get it confirmed. I did like that.


----------



## d_shanke (Jun 7, 2012)

sharemyhead said:


> Hey, thanks for sharing these but I believe that the ACS no longer accepts self declarations as proof of job duties and responsibilities.
> The declaration must be made by someone who was senior to you and is an expert in your field/area of expertise.
> Self declarations were permitted some time ago, maybe that's why you were assessed positively based on this doc.
> See the latest checklist for more details.
> ...


Hey smh,

Could you please share the format that you have used?

Thanks and Regards,
ds


----------



## jo-ann1984 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hey there,

I'm from the Uk and have applied for many Aussie visas and have had plenty of experience with the stat decs. Form 888 is for Australians only and must be signed in front of a witness, chosen from a list of 'professionals". Although if you are not an Australian citizen you only need to make a personal statement which you have set out perfectly. This must be signed by a JP, usually a solicitor would fall under this cap as well. 

Hope to have helped! 

Jo-Ann


----------



## naseefoz (Jun 23, 2012)

anj1976 said:


> see the format tht we gave says we were unable to give letter from every organisation as per their format but that i have attached the other documents to support and that the information we are giving is correct, in my opinion one should suffice but let someone else comment on it



Hi Anjali,

First of all, thanks for the useful posts from you. Just going through all your posts and they are really very useful for us.

Actually my trade is toolmaker - 323412. I have applied for my trade assessment to TRA in Feb 2012 and got an unsuccessful outcome on 31 may 2012.


After ringing to the TRA, he told me that he could not find any relation of one of my past employers with the nominated business. Now he is asking me to give a statutory declaration or proof of evidence that his business exists (like business license certificate) kind of stuff.

I claimed that I have worked in that organisation from 2007 to 2010. It is a very small industry. To my surprise, the proprietor of that company, today, told me that he had registered his business only in 2010. Though, he is still in the business now. He doesn't have any proofs like telephone bills or electricity bills in the name of the company during my period of employment.

Now I am stuck and need an advice to overcome this situation. Could you please help on what to be done next. 

I have to apply for the review of the assessment before Jul 31.

BTW am from India,Chennai


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

For my references, only 2 of them are written on letter headed paper with company logo, 2 of others are just written on plain white paper but all of them are signed by the notary, I will be sending these off along with pay stubs, and uk and us tax records and all employment contracts that I am claiming to have my work experience from, i hope this will be efficient enough??


----------



## naseefoz (Jun 23, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> For my references, only 2 of them are written on letter headed paper with company logo, 2 of others are just written on plain white paper but all of them are signed by the notary, I will be sending these off along with pay stubs, and uk and us tax records and all employment contracts that I am claiming to have my work experience from, i hope this will be efficient enough??


how to post a new thread guys?
Please help


----------



## sankj (Jun 25, 2012)

im new to this thread and would like to share my views with all applicants waiting for grants like me.I applied for visa subclass176 on 10th June 2011 and also had medicals and PCC done as advised by my agent last year July.I have got a state sponsership from south Australia.My occupation is SYSTEMS ADMINISTRATOR,which now falls under SOL2 and it might not reflect in the year 2012 -2013 list.Does this mean that my application will still take longer then it should...will i have to go for medicals and Pcc again......how long will the wait be......its really frustrating......my health requirements show finalised on the on -line application but my document check list shows required all over ....sooooooo frustrating !!


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi, 

I am looking forward to start my skilled immigrant visa and have gone through a lot of posts on this forum. 
As its difficult to get the experience letter as desired by ACS authorities from the ex and current employers, what should be the approach to be eligible to submit them? 

Thanks in advance! 

Regards,
Kavita


----------



## acchu (Aug 1, 2012)

*doubt on statutory self declaration and supporting docs*

Hi,

Thanks for the excellent format!
I am just *preparing statutory self declaration*. I can get the letter from my employer stating that, "i have been serving this organinsation from--- till date, along with my Designation(which doesnt match with the desigantion in ANZESCO), so to justify that, i am preparing self declaration , that eloborates my roles and responsibilities.
Can i state that i cant get letter from colleague, since I have been in different projects(though with the same organisation)and they have moved to different organisations?
pls tell me if the following "supporting documents" are enough to justify:
1) letter from employee with designation and years of service(no roles and reponsibilites)
2) payslips
3)self declaration
4)IT filings

Pls reply at the earliest and I am in a hurry! Thanks in Advance!!!
Cheers


----------



## siddhu2005 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Statutory Declaration froma 3rd party*

I had submitted for ACS assessment and attached is the Statutory Declaration I had submitted. This is from my colleague signed in front of a Notary Public Lawyer in India.

I received an email requesting more documentation. This is the message I got:

Certified copy of detailed employer references from your employers in the below format or in the fiorm of an official Statutory Declaration from a colleague who can verify your work experience. Please note Australian Statutory Declarations cannot be declared outside Australia so the Statutory Declaration will need to be done in the format required in the country in which the Declaration is being made.

Each employment reference must contain:
1 - Start & Finish Dates of Employment 
2 - Description of Duties Performed 
3 - Hours worked - Full time or Part time 
4 - Country where Employment was Completed 
5 - Company Letterhead and signed by the author

I was not able to get a letter from my employer and I was assuming that this letter from colleague in this format is sufficient. Can anyone please let me know what kind of documentation is required by ACS? Should I request my colleague to add more information on my employment?

Please help.


----------



## ankurk (Dec 31, 2011)

Did you submit a self declaration in addition to this?

Thanks
Ankur


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

You need to provide stat decl from either ur supervisor or colleague who can validate ur duties. It is okay if they have moved out..but u must provide a detailed document along with other supporting docs u've given as a list


----------



## paul100 (Jul 17, 2012)

I was reading the ACS FAQ for before submit the application, there i saw the below important points :- 

1) The reason why you cannot obtain a statement from the employer

2) A Statutory Declaration from a work colleague must be at a supervisory level 

Actually i have created two declarations, in the current company's declaration, it is given by one of my colleague who is same as my designation and forgot to provide the reason for submitting the decalartion.


Can you confirm whether those two points are really required or ?

Regards,
Paul


----------



## siddhu2005 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Statutory Declaration froma 3rd party*

Yes. I did submit a Self declaration. But that was not accepted. But the mistake I made was to add these lines:



> Commonwealth of Australia
> STATUTORY DECLARATION
> Statutory Declarations Act 1959


It seems that this should be added only if the document in signed inside Australia. Removing that and sending the documentation again was accepted by ACS.


----------



## wishmeluck (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks guys... I am in process of filing ACS application and am struggling with employer reference letters.... fortunately I have worked only with one company. Shall a stat declaration from current manager will suffice for all roles I have performed in multiple geographies? Apart from this, do I have to submit Pay slips etc upfront or only when ACS prompts me to... Request help on this.... Amit



HariniAnandhan said:


> Yes. I did submit a Self declaration. But that was not accepted. But the mistake I made was to add these lines:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that this should be added only if the document in signed inside Australia. Removing that and sending the documentation again was accepted by ACS.


----------



## ankurk (Dec 31, 2011)

HariniAnandhan said:


> Yes. I did submit a Self declaration. But that was not accepted. But the mistake I made was to add these lines:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that this should be added only if the document in signed inside Australia. Removing that and sending the documentation again was accepted by ACS.



Did you submit the organisation chart as well?

Thanks
Ankur


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

anj1976 said:


> hi maasil
> 
> no we did not get specific letters from anyone, we gave what we had already along with salary slips for all the yrs my husband had worked, along with that we gave the bank statement for each yr to support the salary slips, a few certificates from each company, everything tht my husband had, he gave it and it was enough, he never was asked to give anything else. our assessment hardly took any time. along with all documents we gave a stat dec for the current company as his manager was not too keen to give a letter, but he did give other documents for the current employer like appointment letter, confirmation letter, salary slips, bank statement along with a few reference letter form colleagues with their business cards, i card etc..
> 
> relax, dont get into asking for too many documents from ppl, no one obliges these days. just collect all tht u already have, remember they assess you on basis of what u give them, if they r not satisfied, they will ask for more..





Hello all,

Thank you for posting your experiences on this forum. 

I would just like to know that in case I am able to get a reference letter from any colleague/senior but that is not on a company letter head, I should attach this reference letter (and preferably a visiting business card) along with a self declared statutory declaration (on a stamp paper) stating my reasons of not giving it on company letter head. Is that correct? 
Would the statutory declaration be a self declaration and not be from the colleague / senior giving me reference? 

Please clarify. 

Thanks in advance. 
Regards,
Kavita


----------



## paul100 (Jul 17, 2012)

kavitapatel said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Thank you for posting your experiences on this forum.
> 
> ...


Kavitha,

Now the skill assesment process is only made through online ... and self delcaration is no longer accepted ... get the declaration preferably from the senior and send it ...

when you fill the Experience page, there are only three options available 1) Statutory declaration 2) Org chart 3) Reference ... and the copies which we upload should have the same name as well ...


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

paul100 said:


> Kavitha,
> 
> Now the skill assesment process is only made through online ... and self delcaration is no longer accepted ... get the declaration preferably from the senior and send it ...
> 
> when you fill the Experience page, there are only three options available 1) Statutory declaration 2) Org chart 3) Reference ... and the copies which we upload should have the same name as well ...


Thank you Paul for your prompt response. 

In that case, I would prepare the statutory declaration from senior work colleagues should be signed on stamp paper and send that. But for organisational chart, it would be difficult to get it from my previous employer. Is there any other document that would be accepted? 

Regards,
Kavita


----------



## World2009 (May 25, 2009)

Thought of sharing my experience on Stat declaration and i was successful in getting a positive ACS by submitting a self stat and stat declaration from my managers

1) As per my company policy, they do not provide detailed roles and resp ltr for current employee ---- Made sure i got this in mail from the HR (for providing a proof as to why i am submitting a stat declaration)

2) prepared a self stat dec on a stamp paper (Rs20) and got that notarized (explaining why i am not able to get the ltr from the HR, listing the names of my manager from whom i am getting the stat dec, and list of docs that i was submitting along with the application as proof )

3) Got a detailed roles and responsibility ltr for all the projects that i had worked (from the respective managers on a white paper)

4) consolidated all the roles and responsibilities and transferred that to a stamp paper and got that signed from one of my manager. Got that notarized (along with this i submitted all projects roles and resp ltr that i had got from the respective manager)

5) Docs submitted to support my claims
a) Self stat b) Manager stat on stamp paper c) Project specific roles and resp (on white sheet from respective managers as i had worked on 3 different projects) d) offer ltrs e) hike ltrs, promotion ltrs, pay slips f) org chart (screen shot from the intranet and got that notarized) g) Visiting cards of all managers that i had worked under. h) brief ltr from the HR, stating my tenure with the company and designation. i) email from the HR stating why they cannot provide a detailed roles and resp ltr.

I was successful in getting the ACS with in 35 days by providing the above docs (there were no further docs requested from the ACS).


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

World2009 said:


> Thought of sharing my experience on Stat declaration and i was successful in getting a positive ACS by submitting a self stat and stat declaration from my managers
> 
> 1) As per my company policy, they do not provide detailed roles and resp ltr for current employee ---- Made sure i got this in mail from the HR (for providing a proof as to why i am submitting a stat declaration)
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing the information.

Got a question. Now the whole assessment process is online? We don't need to send any documents to ACS?


----------



## World2009 (May 25, 2009)

Sankar said:


> Thanks for sharing the information.
> 
> Got a question. Now the whole assessment process is online? We don't need to send any documents to ACS?


even mine was online ..... and i had uploaded all these online. only diff was that we had to send the same set of docs to them (notarized)

All uploaded docs were color scanned


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi,

Do we need to include these statements in the Indian stamp paper (for statutory declaration)? In case these are not required, what should be the title in the stamp paper? 
Commonwealth of Australia
STATUTORY DECLARATION
Statutory Declarations Act 1959

Also, is it mandatory to attach the organisation chart in case we submit statutory declaration? 

Please suggest as I am about to submit my ACS assessment. 

Regards,
Kavita


----------



## vsin12 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi,

is the below statutory letter valid?


Name I, Joseph Bloggs

Home of, Address 1, Address 2, Address 3, Address 4, Address 5
Occupation Software Engineer

do solemnly and sincerely declare the following:

1. I worked with Mr Philip Smith of Address 1, Address 2, Address 3, Address 4, who was Systems Specialist at Company B, GSM research department, where I worked, initially as Software Engineer and later Senior Software Engineer, from 1st October 1997 to 26th January 2000.

2. Mr Roberto Smith of Address 1, Address 2, Address 3, Address 4 was my Team Leader and then Project Manager when I was employed at Company D in Sydney, Australia, initially as Senior Software Developer and later Team Leader, from July 2000 to February 2002.

Date of day of 2005

Resolution

And I make this solemn declaration conscientiously believing the same to be true, and by virtue of the provisions of the Statutory
Declarations Act 1835.

Signature of
Declarant

Declared at
Date Date

Signature Before me

Solicitor authorised to take and receive a declaration


----------



## siddhu2005 (Jul 31, 2012)

kavitapatel said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do we need to include these statements in the Indian stamp paper (for statutory declaration)? In case these are not required, what should be the title in the stamp paper?
> Commonwealth of Australia
> ...



Sorry for the late reply. Hope this reply helps now...

As I had mentioned these below statements shouldn't be included in the stamppaper if it being signed in India:

Commonwealth of Australia
STATUTORY DECLARATION
Statutory Declarations Act 1959

I have attached the document I had sent to ACS....

Self declaration is not accepted and I didnot submit any Org chart or payslip


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

HariniAnandhan said:


> Sorry for the late reply. Hope this reply helps now...
> 
> As I had mentioned these below statements shouldn't be included in the stamppaper if it being signed in India:
> 
> ...




Thanks Harini. That information helps. If organisation chart is not required, a lot is sorted then. 

Regards,
Kavita


----------



## pandaaram (Jan 16, 2012)

Harini,

You may find a thread here that contains "Statutory declaration template". It can be made very simple.

TO WHOMSOEVER IT MAY CONCERN

This is to certify that I and Mr/Ms. X have been working in XYZ Limited since 2011. The following are his/her R&R along with duration:

Then list down every thing in descending order... Please be sure to mention that you worked for 40hrs/ week

If possible map each role you performed against a ANZCO code. For example, If you are a developer/ sr. developer, then you may map it to DEVELOPER PROGRAMMER 

If you are in consulting area, providing design, etc then map it to ANALYST PROGRAMMER, etc based on the yrs of experience you have..

Please do not forget to attach their business card along with the statutory declaration.

Hope this helps !!



HariniAnandhan said:


> Sorry for the late reply. Hope this reply helps now...
> 
> As I had mentioned these below statements shouldn't be included in the stamppaper if it being signed in India:
> 
> ...


----------



## vinola (Aug 31, 2012)

World2009 said:


> Thought of sharing my experience on Stat declaration and i was successful in getting a positive ACS by submitting a self stat and stat declaration from my managers
> 
> 1) As per my company policy, they do not provide detailed roles and resp ltr for current employee ---- Made sure i got this in mail from the HR (for providing a proof as to why i am submitting a stat declaration)
> 
> ...


Is is possible for you to provide the self declaration and manager declaraton format which you submitted to ACS ?


----------



## sainath.thorat (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi Group,

I have two questions related to Statutory Declaration(SD).

Previous Company:

I had worked in X company for 3 years from 2007 till 2010. Now that company has got merged and changed its name How should i mention this in notary?

I have a colleague who can vouch for me on the SD doc... But she too left the company around 6 months back... So can i count on her now? If so can i mention her current company name and details along with old company details where we worked together

Or should my ex-colleague be some one still working in my old company?

I cannot get Org chart in this company as i left the comp. around 2 years back .... And even the company is no more existing... How should i proceed ?

Current Company:
I am working with current company from 2010 till date... 

Can i get SD signed from a person just one level above me? As i cannot ask my manager directly nor can i ask HR.

Also i have worked on products that involve clients directly and i cannot ask personal favors to them, Can i put those projects too on SD ?

I can get chart showing my team structure and can get it signed by my senior just one level above me... Is that OK ?



Would highly appreciate any help on this... looking fwd to submit my ACS in a month max


----------



## omapte (Aug 29, 2012)

I just wonder how much space do they have on the online application. to uplaod all the docs. do they have enuf space..?

one more q? can we park/save our online application in the middle and restart it later..? we might need this for n number of reasons.


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

Hello All,

As per the current format, there is no option to upload the business card of your supervisor. The only options we have is reference letter, statutory declaration & org chart. 

Can anyone please help if the organisation chart is compulsory along with the statutory declaration as part of the new rules? 

Kindly suggest. 

Regards,
Kavita


----------



## pandaaram (Jan 16, 2012)

If the statutory declaration is made by a COLLEAGUE who worked with you (at par) and not from your SUPERVISOR then you need to attach org chart signed by colleague's supervisor. Please read the PDF document. It has all dos and dont's. Good luck !

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## emaannoor447 (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks that was valuable, I really appreciate it.


----------



## siddhu2005 (Jul 31, 2012)

pandaaram said:


> If the statutory declaration is made by a COLLEAGUE who worked with you (at par) and not from your SUPERVISOR then you need to attach org chart signed by colleague's supervisor. Please read the PDF document. It has all dos and dont's. Good luck !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Recently I had done my assessment. I had submitted the statutory declaration from my COLLEAGUE who worked with you (at par) and I didnot submit the Org Chart. It was accepted.


----------



## naseefoz (Jun 23, 2012)

Thank you all for the advice and guidance on SD.
I have got a positive assessment from TRA for the SD which I had sent to them. It is similar to the one which is in permalink #188.


----------



## ankurmahajan11 (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi, 
After having a tough time with my current employer I have managed to find a senior colleage in my current organization for reference. 

Can someone please share the format used for Statutory Declaration for colleague reference ?

Also, do we have to submit a self declaration for why have we chosen Colleague Reference and not Employer Verification ??

Thanks in advance..


----------



## c_yogesh (Sep 12, 2012)

Do I need to mention technical details on employers experience letter. My employer is ready to give exp. letter with roles & responsibilities but HR is not ready to mention client name & client specific technology. I'm working on JAVA/J2EE platform. Please suggest the suitable


----------



## siddhu2005 (Jul 31, 2012)

ankurmahajan11 said:


> Hi,
> After having a tough time with my current employer I have managed to find a senior colleague in my current organization for reference.
> 
> Can someone please share the format used for Statutory Declaration for colleague reference ?
> ...


Self declaration is not required. That is not accepted. 

Attached is the format of Statutory Declaration which I had submitted for my ACS assessment, which got approved. No letter is required stating why you providing a Colleague Reference.

chk this link too:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-declaration-format-merged-21.html#post885059

Hope this helps...


----------



## ankurmahajan11 (Sep 11, 2012)

HariniAnandhan said:


> Self declaration is not required. That is not accepted.
> 
> Attached is the format of Statutory Declaration which I had submitted for my ACS assessment, which got approved. No letter is required stating why you providing a Colleague Reference.
> 
> ...


Thnx For the reply Hari..

I'm sorry but don't see any attached letter..can u pls sent it again or I can PM my mail to u..

Thnx again...


----------



## siddhu2005 (Jul 31, 2012)

ankurmahajan11 said:


> Thnx For the reply Hari..
> 
> I'm sorry but don't see any attached letter..can u pls sent it again or I can PM my mail to u..
> 
> Thnx again...


I can see the doc attached to the thread..anyways pls send me ur personal mail id...


----------



## ankurmahajan11 (Sep 11, 2012)

HariniAnandhan said:


> I can see the doc attached to the thread..anyways pls send me ur personal mail id...


Got it now...thnx 
I hope we don't need to get this attested, since it'll already be notarized ?rght ??

Also, along with this can we attach any Certification Certificates for ACS Evaluation ??


----------



## siddhu2005 (Jul 31, 2012)

ankurmahajan11 said:


> Got it now...thnx
> I hope we don't need to get this attested, since it'll already be notarized ?rght ??
> 
> Also, along with this can we attach any Certification Certificates for ACS Evaluation ??


You have to take the Stat Declaration in a stamp paper which will be signed in front of the Notary and attestation is not required.

I did attach Technical/management certifications for ACS evaluation...


----------



## sbj (Aug 29, 2012)

HariniAnandhan said:


> You have to take the Stat Declaration in a stamp paper which will be signed in front of the Notary and attestation is not required.
> 
> I did attach Technical/management certifications for ACS evaluation...


hi harini,

would you be kind enough to send the sample stat declaration or scanned copy to my mail ID [email protected]
please help me in this regard.

Thanks,


----------



## ankurmahajan11 (Sep 11, 2012)

HariniAnandhan said:


> You have to take the Stat Declaration in a stamp paper which will be signed in front of the Notary and attestation is not required.
> 
> I did attach Technical/management certifications for ACS evaluation...


Hey Harini,

A few more confusions...
1) do we need to get our CV and PP copies attested as well ??
2) if I'm getting a statutory declaration from a senior colleague does he need to provide anything other than his full contact and designation in the company ? 
Is he required to send his joining letter or something ??

Thnx


----------



## ankurmahajan11 (Sep 11, 2012)

sbj said:


> hi harini,
> 
> would you be kind enough to send the sample stat declaration or scanned copy to my mail ID [email protected]
> please help me in this regard.
> ...


If u scroll up you can find it on the previous posts mate..please log in from a computer and don't try and search using a smartphone...

Cheers!!


----------



## siddhu2005 (Jul 31, 2012)

ankurmahajan11 said:


> Hey Harini,
> 
> A few more confusions...
> 1) do we need to get our CV and PP copies attested as well ??
> ...


CV does not require attestation. Passport requires attestation. I have heard from other blogs that attestation is not required if we can provide a colored scan of the document. I had taken an attestation to avoid risk and delay.

Full contact address, phone number, his designation should be fine. His joining letter is not required. I have not even provided the business card of my colleague.

Hope this helps..


----------



## faz (Sep 28, 2012)

*Regarding the witness for statutory declaration*



HariniAnandhan said:


> Recently I had done my assessment. I had submitted the statutory declaration from my COLLEAGUE who worked with you (at par) and I didnot submit the Org Chart. It was accepted.


Dear Friend


You had told that,you have already done your assessment.May i know,who can be witness to a Statutory declaration.should it be done in stamp paper.?

Please help me

Thanks 
Faz


----------



## RDX (Sep 10, 2012)

sbj said:


> hi harini,
> 
> would you be kind enough to send the sample stat declaration or scanned copy to my mail ID [email protected]
> please help me in this regard.
> ...


Hi Harini,
I need the same ..could u plz send a third party stat declaration or scanned copy (if possible) on my email id [email protected]


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

HariniAnandhan said:


> CV does not require attestation. Passport requires attestation. I have heard from other blogs that attestation is not required if we can provide a colored scan of the document. I had taken an attestation to avoid risk and delay.
> 
> Full contact address, phone number, his designation should be fine. His joining letter is not required. I have not even provided the business card of my colleague.
> 
> Hope this helps..


Adding to this, 
I remember when I was active on forum and lodging my ACS application back in Oct-Non2010, it was required to get attestation done for ACS application.
For Visa application, COLORED scans were sufficient.

Also Anything like CV is self declared document, and no-one really can authorise them legally. 

-Baljinsi


----------



## jeenumj.john (Sep 30, 2012)

HariniAnandhan said:


> CV does not require attestation. Passport requires attestation. I have heard from other blogs that attestation is not required if we can provide a colored scan of the document. I had taken an attestation to avoid risk and delay.
> 
> Full contact address, phone number, his designation should be fine. His joining letter is not required. I have not even provided the business card of my colleague.
> 
> Hope this helps..


Hi Harini,

Now things are very clear. I read in some old post about submitting all the documents you can to prove you experience. I guess that is not required; moreover you cannot upload all that you want now as it is online. 

In my reference letter they have mentioned like" he was employed full time with us from date1 to date2 ". The exact hours in a week is not mentioned. Could you please tell me how you had that ?. In the statutory declaration for current employment I can add all that i want; other one is in company letter pad. Is "employed full time " sufficient?


----------



## escaflowne (Sep 26, 2012)

HariniAnandhan said:


> CV does not require attestation. Passport requires attestation. I have heard from other blogs that attestation is not required if we can provide a colored scan of the document. I had taken an attestation to avoid risk and delay.
> 
> Full contact address, phone number, his designation should be fine. His joining letter is not required. I have not even provided the business card of my colleague.
> 
> Hope this helps..


hi harini please me your Statutory Declaration format.my id is [email protected] dot com. did you send organizational chart.


----------



## ankurmahajan11 (Sep 11, 2012)

baljinsi said:


> Adding to this,
> I remember when I was active on forum and lodging my ACS application back in Oct-Non2010, it was required to get attestation done for ACS application.
> For Visa application, COLORED scans were sufficient.
> 
> ...


Is anyone aware or has got his/hers STATUTORY DECLARATION attested from a Bank?? 
My previous manager in currently in US and has agreed to give me a declaration. But he told me that he will get it attested from a Bank...has anyone got any idea about it? Will the format still be the same ??

And who will be signing in the Before Me section ??

Thnx in advance


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

*ECE Student with 4.9 years IT Experience*

Hi

I am a Senior Software engineer having an experience of 57 months ( 4.9 years). I have changed 3 companies so far and right now working in the 4th company (Just couple of months over).

I am from Electronics and Telecommunications background with first class distinctions and with no history of arrears.

I am very eager to apply PR for Australia and was gathering information for that. Now my questions that block me are as follows:

1. I will not be able to produce easily the reference letters from my previous employers (3 companies ) as one company got acquisitioned and the rest two, its not easily possible because, when I approach the Exit team, they say, I need to get approvals from my managers/HRs of that period for the same. As my Manager/HR are not available in the same organization, its a question for me  I am helpless. However I have experience letter, payslip and id card copies of my previous employers scanned.

I am looking for a more optimized guidance which will not let my application go negative with regard to it by ACS. Please share your thoughts and advices. I would also appreciate your kind direction on various formats for Self Declaration etc. 

2. I have less than 5 years of IT experience and since I am also from ECE background, do you think ACS will reject or will not consider my application to give a positive result ? I am told by few consultants that, I can be considered as long as I meet minimum of 60 points and by some others, I was told that, I need to prepare RPL in which case, its not easy for me to get my University syllabus which I expect it to be changed now.

How should I handle this situation in a more optimized way that I will be given to go with positive result by ACS ?

Many thanks, I appreciate your kind help and time and will be much grateful to discuss and share more


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

ramakrishnan.ece said:


> Hi
> 
> I am a Senior Software engineer having an experience of 57 months ( 4.9 years). I have changed 3 companies so far and right now working in the 4th company (Just couple of months over).
> 
> ...


Please search my thread where I have clearly mentioned that and ECE guy does not need any RPL at all Go ahead and I am sure your education will not be any obstacle to get you through ACS assessment using normal process.
-Baljinsi


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

baljinsi said:


> Please search my thread where I have clearly mentioned that and ECE guy does not need any RPL at all Go ahead and I am sure your education will not be any obstacle to get you through ACS assessment using normal process.
> -Baljinsi


Thank you so much Balaji for the reply. I have gone through each and every message in this thread, however I see that for the case that you were discussing, the number of years of experience was more than 5 years which is considered. But mine is not even 5 years yet. However I also have worked in Australia, Sydney for a world reputed organization through deputation from a US based company. But unfortunately it was little less than one year. 

I would be grateful if you can please share me your personal ID through which I can take your guidance and help further. Please consider to help me.

Many thanks

Cheers


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

ramakrishnan.ece said:


> Thank you so much Balaji for the reply. I have gone through each and every message in this thread, however I see that for the case that you were discussing, the number of years of experience was more than 5 years which is considered. But mine is not even 5 years yet. However I also have worked in Australia, Sydney for a world reputed organization through deputation from a US based company. But unfortunately it was little less than one year.
> 
> I would be grateful if you can please share me your personal ID through which I can take your guidance and help further. Please consider to help me.
> 
> ...


When I applied for ACS in Oct2010 , I had 4 Years and 2 months experience (This is what ACS assessed me for). ECE is Major ICT so no need to worry on that front.
I had not completed 5 years even when I applied for VISA which I did in May 2011. 

Cheers,
-Baljinsi


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

baljinsi said:


> When I applied for ACS in Oct2010 , I had 4 Years and 2 months experience (This is what ACS assessed me for). ECE is Major ICT so no need to worry on that front.
> I had not completed 5 years even when I applied for VISA which I did in May 2011.
> 
> Cheers,
> -Baljinsi


Hi Balaji

Thank you so much for your kind reply. By the way can I please have your employer reference/ model letter format as I am curious what kind of duties and roles you have mentioned or ideally one should mention.

I also have a doubt. I have worked as developer so far. And, if I am going on ANZ Code for Developer Programmer, then will I not be able to work on testing or something down the line ? As its not software engineer but developer programmer. 

In other words, how will software engineer/developer programmer will affect our career there and down the line ? :S

Please send me your model to [email protected]

Thank you


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

ramakrishnan.ece said:


> Hi Balaji
> 
> Thank you so much for your kind reply. By the way can I please have your employer reference/ model letter format as I am curious what kind of duties and roles you have mentioned or ideally one should mention.
> 
> ...


Call me Balji please.....
It does not matter at all in any job in Australia that what was your ACS assessment code. No one looks at that. It is only useful for getting PR or other VISA.
- Write all technical tools, language you used and mentioning the objectives of using those tools. These will become your duties. Mention 10-15 duties. And as you want to apply for developer programeer, so try to be more tchnical while defining your duties.

Cheers,
-Baljinsi


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

baljinsi said:


> Call me Balji please.....
> It does not matter at all in any job in Australia that what was your ACS assessment code. No one looks at that. It is only useful for getting PR or other VISA.
> - Write all technical tools, language you used and mentioning the objectives of using those tools. These will become your duties. Mention 10-15 duties. And as you want to apply for developer programeer, so try to be more tchnical while defining your duties.
> 
> ...


oh okay Balji 

Well I was checking with Opulentuz and GICS Coimbatore. Looks to me like they seem fair by the way they talk, however cant find any much bad remakrs on them in google but on Y Axis. So do you have any idea or opinion about GICS/Opulentuz ? Do you suggest me to go through them ?


----------



## escaflowne (Sep 26, 2012)

Opulentuz charge like 78000 rs. If you are not having proper documents like reference letter they are not going to help you. Its up to you to collect them. They just verify and upload them.


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

escaflowne said:


> Opulentuz charge like 78000 rs. If you are not having proper documents like reference letter they are not going to help you. Its up to you to collect them. They just verify and upload them.


This is what is my opinion. One, When you handle your application you have better control.Second, you better now how to represent you in reference letter, Agents do not really know about your duties and technologies used. So ultimately it is you who has to prepare all reference letters.
The good idea would be to make a reference letter and share with any Sr expat to have a view.

Thanks,
-Baljinsi


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

If some one is looking for an ACS Experience letter format, here is what I used 


For my "ex" company-


1st March 2012

To Whom It May Concern

Subject: Reference Letter

<> was a permanent full time employee of Wipro Technologies from <date> to <date>. His designation was that of <Designation>. 

He held the following role and responsibilities during his tenure at Wipro Technologies –

<Designation>, From <date> to <date>

He worked as a designer in the <client's name>’ offshore development center at Wipro Technologies, Bangalore. His role was to <one liner>

<Detailed point by point description of duties>

<Paragraph on OS/Language/Hardware used>

<Paragraph on tools used>

<Paragraph on domain knowledge>

<Paragraph on Overseas experience>

<Paragraph on management experience>

<Paragraph on promotions>

<Paragraph on professional relationship>

Although <name> did not directly report to me in the organization structure, I was responsible to drive several of his technical deliverables because of my role at that time as a Project Leader in the same team.

<\Paragraph on professional relationship>


Please do not hesitate to contact me for any queries/verifications regarding his work at Wipro Technologies.

< >
<Name>
<Designation>
Wipro Technologies.





For my current organization


1st March 2012

To Whom It May Concern

Subject: Experience Letter

<Name> has been a permanent full time employee of <company> from <date>. His designation is that of <designation> and he has been involved in following roles and responsibilities -

<Designation>, From <Date>

<Brief introduction to the team, product and responsibilities>

<Name> has been involved in the following phases of software development - 

<Very detailed description of responsibilities>

<Paragraph on OS/Language/Dev Tools>

We have found <Name> performance satisfactory and wish him best of luck for his future. Please do not hesitate to contact undersigned for any queries/verifications.


< >
Name



The experience letter from my current org was on the company's letterhead. The experience letter from my previous org was done on a stamp paper.
I got both the experience letters certified as "True Copies" by a notary. Notaries are in abundance in any civil court. Negotiate the per page price from them and tell them that you need the notarization for Australia.


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

srivasu said:


> If some one is looking for an ACS Experience letter format, here is what I used
> 
> 
> For my "ex" company-
> ...


Hi

Thank you so much. Thanks Balaji and other guy who inspired me to do our work by ourself rather than approaching an agent. Well I got a question. If the letter is from company HR on letterpad of company, should it need to be attested by notary ? 

And also, if its from a colleague, can I just type and get it printed on 20 Rs stamp paper and get sign from colleague and show that to notary and get sign from notary on 1) ref letter issued by colleague and 2) self statutory ?

I am confused on how people say, ref from colleague is self statutory. 

Can some senior expat here please review the letter ?  If so, please help me with your email ID please 

Companies are eating head to get the letter


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

*If the letter is from company HR on letterpad of company, should it need to be attested by notary ? 

Yes. We will be sending a copy of the letter and that copy must be notarized. 



*And also, if its from a colleague, can I just type and get it printed on 20 Rs stamp paper and get sign from colleague and show that to notary and get sign from notary on 1) ref letter issued by colleague and 2) self statutory ?


Yes, the reference from the colleague would be on a 20/- stamp paper. However, what you send to ACS is not the original but the copy of the reference letter. This copy must be notarized.


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

srivasu said:


> *If the letter is from company HR on letterpad of company, should it need to be attested by notary ?
> 
> Yes. We will be sending a copy of the letter and that copy must be notarized.
> 
> ...


I understand, copy means, scan. Which means, I will first take the black and white photocopy of the original letter which many in color and then take the sign from notary ? And one question regarding notary, whether will he agree to sign if I bring the ref letter from colleague who may not be sigining in presence of notary.

But I know, in India anything will work for tips lol


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

* I will first take the black and white photocopy of the original letter which many in color and then take the sign from notary ?

Correct.

*whether will he agree to sign if I bring the ref letter from colleague who may not be sigining in presence of notary.

I don't think his presence is necessary, at least in our case, the notary did not insist on the presence of the referrer.


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

srivasu said:


> * I will first take the black and white photocopy of the original letter which many in color and then take the sign from notary ?
> 
> Correct.
> 
> ...




Thank you....


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

Can someone please help me with the format of the Self Statutory Declaration that "I" need to make for the purpose of not able to get the employer reference directly from my HR team of the "Current Company", with the possible reasons (Like fear of losing job/long term trust they have with me/affect appraisal/promotions etc).

I also need to mention in the same declaration that, "I however managed to get the reference from a senior colleague of mine in my company who directly assigns me tasks 

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2012)

srivasu said:


> *If the letter is from company HR on letterpad of company, should it need to be attested by notary ?
> 
> Yes. We will be sending a copy of the letter and that copy must be notarized.


Hi Srivasu,

i have a small doubt regarding Roles & Responsibility part in Company Letterhead/Statutory Declaration...
I managed to get letter from my 1st company as per the format provided on ACS website alongwith the roles & responsibility part... i provided them (HR) the format and also the profile that i looked after during that employment period. The same thing is also mentioned in my resume.. I suppose it wont create any issues - since i have picked up whatever i have mentioned in my resume as my roles & responsibility and got it printed on Company's Letterhead from HR.

Thanks.


----------



## chptp (Oct 10, 2012)

srivasu said:


> * I will first take the black and white photocopy of the original letter which many in color and then take the sign from notary ?
> 
> Correct.
> 
> ...


I don't understand the logic here. What's the point in first taking the photocopy getting that notarized and then upload the notarized copy. Why can't you scan and upload the original document.
If at all ACS needs to look at the hard copies they can then ask for notarized copies to be couriered to them.


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

chptp said:


> I don't understand the logic here. What's the point in first taking the photocopy getting that notarized and then upload the notarized copy. Why can't you scan and upload the original document.
> If at all ACS needs to look at the hard copies they can then ask for notarized copies to be couriered to them.


Make sense, photocopy not required. Thanks


----------



## venuhunev (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi,

I have a query regarding ACS skill assessment docs. 

Reference letter:
I got refrence letter from one company but am not able to get the reference letter from my first company. I dont have contact with my senior colleagues or managers from my first company. Kindly advise me on how t oget the Statutory declaration for my work in first company. Also since am in Oz right now, should i travel to india to get the statutory declaration ? 

Kindly assist.

Thanks
Venu.


----------



## softwareengineer (Jul 22, 2012)

*ACS Assessment for Software Engineer (Code - 261313)*

Hello 

Please suggest me on this typical dilemma. I have 4.7 years of Experience with my roles and responsibilities overlapped with Developer Programmer(261312) and Software Engineer (Code - 261313). I have got Bachelor Degree (3 years) and Master Degree(3 years) extensively Computer Science Degrees making total studies years to 18 years. And all my Roles and Responsibilities will contain those of Software Engineer. 

My problem here is I would like to encash extra 5 points for 5 years of experience when i submit EOI to get i picked up faster for invitation (fingers crossed )

So if i apply with all documents, and if they anyhow feel that i am not satisfying the criteria for Software Engineer (261313) then will they reject the eligibility assessment or suggest me that i satisfy for Developer Programmer (261312).

It will definitely be safe play with Developer Programmer but i am not sure of occupational ceiling for Developer Programmer as to my analysis maximum applications for CS are for developer programmers compared to software engineer (it may be wrong expectation though).


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

chptp said:


> I don't understand the logic here. What's the point in first taking the photocopy getting that notarized and then upload the notarized copy. Why can't you scan and upload the original document.
> If at all ACS needs to look at the hard copies they can then ask for notarized copies to be couriered to them.


I don't know if the rules have changed now but when I applied ACS specifically asked for the documents to be couriered to them & they wanted the documents to be notarized.


----------



## Manju (Oct 5, 2012)

reachali said:


> Hi,
> 
> I did some research and determined the statutory declaration in format enclosed below. Note that I've submitted the same for ACS skills assesment. I believe this will be helpful for people hunting for this document which is one of the key artifacts.
> 
> ...




Hi,

Was this accepted by ACS /DIAC ?


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

Manju said:


> Hi,
> 
> Was this accepted by ACS /DIAC ?




Self declarations are not accepted anymore. You'll have to submit a declaration from a work colleague which is signed by him and notorised. 
I'd submitted the same and was accepted by ACS.


----------



## Manju (Oct 5, 2012)

kavitapatel said:


> Self declarations are not accepted anymore. You'll have to submit a declaration from a work colleague which is signed by him and notorised.
> I'd submitted the same and was accepted by ACS.



Hi,

Thanks for the info. Did you get this declaration on company letter head or one on plain paper/stamp paper , signed by colleague be enough ?

Thanks


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi,

You can do either of the below :- 
1. Reference letter on company letter head from your senior colleague, signed by him/her. 
2. In case colleague is unable to give the letter on a letter head, statutory declaration on Indian stamp paper, should be submitted. This should be signed by senior colleague along with a notary/witness. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## tej (Sep 24, 2012)

*Forgot to attach CV*

Dear Expats,

I submitted by ACS application today but unfortunately i forgot to attach my CV in that. 

Just want to know if any one of you faced such kind of situation earlier and what should I do? Rest all docs are Okie and complete

I messed up everything in a hurry :Cry:

Please advice!

Regards,
Tej


----------



## venuhunev (Oct 4, 2012)

kavitapatel said:


> 2. In case colleague is unable to give the letter on a letter head, statutory declaration on Indian stamp paper, should be submitted. This should be signed by senior colleague along with a notary/witness.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Can you give the sample Stat decln which was done on Stamp paper ? 

Thanks,
Venu


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

Here's the format. You can alternatively check on ACS site for similar template.


To Whom It May Concern:

I,_ name of colleague , working as designation of your colleague, 
Office address & contact details_
do solemnly make the following declaration :


1.	_Your name _is currently working as with _company name since tenure, fulltime/part time, working hours per week. _

2.	Duties & Responsibilities – 

_Mention duties and responsibilities here _

3.	Technical Skills include:
_
Operating systems:	
Industry Experience:	
Programming Languages:	
Database Layer:	
Tools	
_


4.	Position held:-

_•	Chronological order of positions held _

5.	Achievements: 
_Special awards & recognitions_

6.	Please note that a statutory declaration is submitted to ACS as HR department of the company cannot issue a detailed experience/reference letter as per information security policies. Hence the only way to help_ your name_ with her skill assessment for emigration is by way of this statutory declaration. 

I understand that a person who intentionally makes a false statement in a statutory declaration is guilty of an offence under section 11 of the Statutory Declarations Act 1959, and I believe that the statements in this declaration are true in every particular.

7	Signature of person making the declaration	

Declared at _ (name of city)_ on 10th of August 2012

Before me,

_Signature of person before whom the declaration is made _



8	Full name, qualification and address of person before whom the declaration is made (in printed letters)	

_Sign of notary & notorized stamps_


----------



## Manju (Oct 5, 2012)

kavitapatel said:


> Thanks Harini. That information helps. If organisation chart is not required, a lot is sorted then.
> 
> Regards,
> Kavita


Dear Kavita ,

Is it mandatory to include the organization chart as well with stat declaration?

Please guide.

Regards
Manju


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

It is not mandatory, I'd not submitted any organisation chart.


----------



## Manju (Oct 5, 2012)

kavitapatel said:


> It is not mandatory, I'd not submitted any organisation chart.


Thanks Kavita...


----------



## Manju (Oct 5, 2012)

kavitapatel said:


> Here's the format. You can alternatively check on ACS site for similar template.
> 
> 
> To Whom It May Concern:
> ...


Hi,

Is it ok if we get the details typed on stamp paper , signed by colleague and then get it signed by notary . Is his/her presence required when the document is notarised.

Thanks & Regards
Manju Nair


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

It depends on the notary, some of them do sign in absence of the colleague as well, which should be okay. 
You can ask 2-3 of them and in case they ask for some money, you can give them, as at times its not possible to get the notary to the office and get things signed.


----------



## softwareengineer (Jul 22, 2012)

tej said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> I submitted by ACS application today but unfortunately i forgot to attach my CV in that.
> 
> ...



Hello Tej,

Organisation Chart and CV are purely optional. Neither these two make any difference to the application assessment outcome not to the time of assessment.

So Cheers !!!!

And all the best !!!


----------



## venuhunev (Oct 4, 2012)

Ya... I also had the same doubt as Manju. . Thanks Kavitha... In that case Point 8 need not be in printed letters, right ?


----------



## Paul007 (Oct 15, 2012)

tej said:


> Dear Expats,
> 
> I submitted by ACS application today but unfortunately i forgot to attach my CV in that.
> 
> ...


CV is not required. I didn't submitted it. Already got a +ve assessment. All they want is everything Notarized.


----------



## tej (Sep 24, 2012)

*Thanks*



softwareengineer said:


> Hello Tej,
> 
> Organisation Chart and CV are purely optional. Neither these two make any difference to the application assessment outcome not to the time of assessment.
> 
> ...


Thanks softwareengineer!

Feels good after hearing from you.Such is the beauty of this forum.You never feel alone .

Cheers!
Tej


----------



## tej (Sep 24, 2012)

Paul007 said:


> CV is not required. I didn't submitted it. Already got a +ve assessment. All they want is everything Notarized.


Thanks Paul!
I have submitted both color scans as well as notarized copies . Every doc is in order as I was able to get reference letter from my prev and current org.

Fingers crossed for next 4 weeks.


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

Notary have their name and address stamps with them, that should also do for Point 8.


----------



## venuhunev (Oct 4, 2012)

kavitapatel said:


> Notary have their name and address stamps with them, that should also do for Point 8.


Ya that should be fine... Thanks Kavitha... All the best for your next steps..


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi,
I could not get the roles and responsibilities on HR letter-head from previous and current company.

I applied for ACS with statutory declarations from both companies which is also signed by my respective-managers and with their ID and business card also attached. Thing is that declaration is in my wording - eg "I, <name>, worked in <company name> .... "

Now, I got message from ACS that "Self-Statutory Declarations are not assessable and references are required to contain a duties statement. " 

Question:
>> Do they really want the wording to be changed to 3rd person (from manager's point of view). 
OR 
>> Have they missed that this declaration is also signed and witnessed by my manager?

Thanks!


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi,

I've posted the format on the below link, 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...mployee-experience-evidence-3.html#post934962

Here's the format for reference. The declaration should be on behalf of your manager and not in your own wording. 


To Whom It May Concern:

I, name of colleague , working as designation of your colleague,
Office address & contact details
do solemnly make the following declaration :


1. Your name is currently working as with company name since tenure, fulltime/part time, working hours per week.

2. Duties & Responsibilities –

Mention duties and responsibilities here

3. Technical Skills include:

Operating systems:
Industry Experience:
Programming Languages:
Database Layer:
Tools



4. Position held:-

• Chronological order of positions held

5. Achievements:
Special awards & recognitions

6. Please note that a statutory declaration is submitted to ACS as HR department of the company cannot issue a detailed experience/reference letter as per information security policies. Hence the only way to help your name with her skill assessment for emigration is by way of this statutory declaration.

I understand that a person who intentionally makes a false statement in a statutory declaration is guilty of an offence under section 11 of the Statutory Declarations Act 1959, and I believe that the statements in this declaration are true in every particular.

7 Signature of person making the declaration

Declared at (name of city) on 10th of August 2012

Before me,

Signature of person before whom the declaration is made



8 Full name, qualification and address of person before whom the declaration is made (in printed letters)

Sign of notary & notorized stamps


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi 

I am going to apply for ACS and in the process of getting letters from companies that I worked for. I have about 4.9 years of total work experience in IT as a developer and had worked in 3 companies so far and I am from BE Electronics and communications background. However I do have MCAD, MCTS and MCPD vendor certification from Microsoft.

I have joined a company recently but due to a very unavaoidable reason, I am quitting the company. Now, if I quit this company, I will have have about close to 5 months gap since resigning from my previous organization and added, I will not be in any job.

My question:

1. If I am not in a job while applying to ACS and EOI considering my above profile status, will it impact on -ve result of rejection ? 

2. This 5 months not working gap will impact ?

Thank you, please help me with your thoughts on this mates.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks Kavita - am in process of getting that re-made in wording of referrer. Though its not exactly like you mentioned; its somewhat on similar lines with the required content.

@Cartisol - am not sure if <5 year of experience is enough for starting the process - is it?
Moreover you get 10 point if exper is >5; so that will be gone for you. How many point you already have?


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi

I have 60 points only if I get 7 in IELTS.

But yes, even less than 5 years is fine and will be stronger in case if you are from CS background in education. Else it can be a question !


----------



## Manju (Oct 5, 2012)

Cartisol said:


> Hi
> 
> I have 60 points only if I get 7 in IELTS.
> 
> But yes, even less than 5 years is fine and will be stronger in case if you are from CS background in education. Else it can be a question !



Hi,

IELTS score of minimum 7 is important to get through ? Wont 60 or more points otherwise be considered by DIAC?


----------



## softwareengineer (Jul 22, 2012)

Manju said:


> Hi,
> 
> IELTS score of minimum 7 is important to get through ? Wont 60 or more points otherwise be considered by DIAC?


Hello Manju,

There is nothing like minimum score of 7. The minimum Band DIAC have kept is 6 and overall points as 60 to be eligible to file an EOI and hence to be eligible to get a call. 

But more the total points better the chances of selection of EOI. 

Regards


----------



## nsrivast (Nov 2, 2012)

kavitapatel said:


> Here's the format. You can alternatively check on ACS site for similar template.
> 
> 
> To Whom It May Concern:
> ...



Hi Kavita,
Is it OK to mention the following statement in Indian statutory declaration "offence under section 11 of the Statutory Declarations Act 1959" 
as this act is valid for Australian law but the declaration is made in India? Is ACS is OK with such statement.


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

I'd mentioned the same in mine, it should be okay I guess. ACS didnot come back with any corrections as such.


----------



## Manju (Oct 5, 2012)

kavitapatel said:


> I'd mentioned the same in mine, it should be okay I guess. ACS didnot come back with any corrections as such.



Hi,

Congarts ! You have got the Invite ..Wish u all the best ...


----------



## rajat.tiwari (Sep 29, 2012)

*Colleague ay same level*



kavitapatel said:


> I'd mentioned the same in mine, it should be okay I guess. ACS didnot come back with any corrections as such.


Hi Kavita,

Thanks a lot for all the information. 
I have two questions if you could answer:-

1. What should be the value of stamp paper (50/100)?
2. In my organisation my supervisor has same designation as myself (Technical Consultant). He is my lead in company systems (org hierarchy, outlook etc.) because he was working for a long time before i joined the company. Is it going to be okay if a colleague of same designation is making statutory declaration.

Thanks,
Rajat


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi Rajat,

1. I used Rs. 100 Stamp paper. 
2. If he's your reporting manager and he's able to state that in the statutory declaration, that should be fine I think. 

Regards,
Kavita


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi guys

How long will it take to get the skill letter from companies ?

And its very complicated. I have requested and emailed and its more than 25 days now, still the HR/Manager doesnt respond promptly. And the HR is delaying the process for no good reason and asking me to get approval from my Manager and also the Management. This is ridiculous. I have already got one approval from one Senior Manager. Bloddy chaps are playing with life. 

This is annoying and disappointing.


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi guys!!!

Good day to all !!

Can I submit a self signed copy of my experience certificate on my current company letter head or should I make a notories certificate for same


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

Chin2 said:


> Hi guys!!!
> 
> Good day to all !!
> 
> Can I submit a self signed copy of my experience certificate on my current company letter head or should I make a notories certificate for same


Point No 1 - Self Declaration are not preferable or I would say, the application will be weak to be positive though not necessarily be.

Point 2 - You can try from your Manager if you are sure that you don't worry about being thrown out or not cared for your appraisal, then go-ahead. Otherwise, your team leads who are in higher designation than you and who assigns you tasks should help you provided your rapport with him/her is good. Again only if you trust him that he don't take this matter to manager/management go to him.

Else, you can give self declaration in stamp paper stating why you cannot obtain letter from your company and another self declaration on your skill/roles/responsibilities and then attach your payslips, offer and appointment letter, appraisal letters/hikes/awards if any, your ID card, bank statements for credit of salary and any promotion letter if you have. That should make sense. 

Good luck.


----------



## rajat.tiwari (Sep 29, 2012)

*Parties involved*



kavitapatel said:


> Hi Rajat,
> 
> 1. I used Rs. 100 Stamp paper.
> 2. If he's your reporting manager and he's able to state that in the statutory declaration, that should be fine I think.
> ...


Hi Kavita,

Many thanks for super speedy response.
One, probably last question. I understand following are the involved parties:-
1. Applicant
2. Person making declaration (colleague)
3. Authorized Witness.
4. Notary.

I am under the impression that Notary plays the role 3 as well of being an Authorized witness. Is that right? Who was the witness in your case, if I may ask.

Thanks in advance,
Rajat


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Cartisol said:


> Point No 1 - Self Declaration are not preferable or I would say, the application will be weak to be positive though not necessarily be.
> 
> Point 2 - You can try from your Manager if you are sure that you don't worry about being thrown out or not cared for your appraisal, then go-ahead. Otherwise, your team leads who are in higher designation than you and who assigns you tasks should help you provided your rapport with him/her is good. Again only if you trust him that he don't take this matter to manager/management go to him.
> 
> ...


At the time of assessment(ACS) - Self declaration do not work, this is after July 2012.
Also payslips/statements are not required.only docs required by ACS now are:
passport
cv
birth certificate (not sure)
degree certificate & transcript for education done after high school.
employment letters stating:
- duration of employment - with dates
- country of employment
- full/part time
- compay letter head (may be just the 
- Roles and responsibilities)


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

rajat.tiwari said:


> Hi Kavita,
> 
> Many thanks for super speedy response.
> One, probably last question. I understand following are the involved parties:-
> ...


Notary will be witness too...


----------



## venuhunev (Oct 4, 2012)

*Query reg Transcripts for ACS Assessments*

Hi,

I have a query regarding university transcripts. I found Anna university has separate office to provide Transcripts. From the link http://www.annauniv.edu/coe/transcript.pdf I understood that Transcripts will be given in sealed covers to send to University (mostly to Students going abroad for studies). 

My query is, I have degree certificate and mark sheets, will notarized photo copy of those documents enough to send to ACS or transcripts needed ? Currently ACS does not accept Hard copies, so can we open the seal and scan and send the transcripts to ACS (if Transcripts are necessary) ? 

Thanks,
Venu.


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

venuhunev said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a query regarding university transcripts. I found Anna university has separate office to provide Transcripts. From the link http://www.annauniv.edu/coe/transcript.pdf I understood that Transcripts will be given in sealed covers to send to University (mostly to Students going abroad for studies).
> 
> ...



Does your marksheet have details of all the subjects that you had studied in your course for each year? If so, you can submit that.


----------



## venuhunev (Oct 4, 2012)

anj0907 said:


> Does your marksheet have details of all the subjects that you had studied in your course for each year? If so, you can submit that.




Hi, 

My mark sheets just has the subject names. I think I need Transcripts. 

Thanks, 
Venu.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2012)

anj0907 said:


> Does your marksheet have details of all the subjects that you had studied in your course for each year? If so, you can submit that.


Hi anj0907,

what do you mean by *"all details of all the subjects"*?
In my case, the semester-wise marksheet that i got from university have subject code, subject name, max and obtained marks for written, practical & term exam, total marks and result (Pass/Fail). Is this enough or not? 

None of the universities provide transcripts unless asked for and as far as i know transcripts are consolidated marksheet of all the subjects studied with marks converted in CGPA format. 

have you submitted your transcripts for assessment?

thanks.


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

cb2406 said:


> Hi anj0907,
> 
> what do you mean by *"all details of all the subjects"*?
> In my case, the semester-wise marksheet that i got from university have subject code, subject name, max and obtained marks for written, practical & term exam, total marks and result (Pass/Fail). Is this enough or not?
> ...



ACS Guidelines document says :

Degree or Award Transcript.
 Unit or Subject Names and Grades Achieved

If you have all the above mentioned details in your marksheets, you can submit them. My marksheets had these details so I submitted that.


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

softwareengineer said:


> Hello Manju,
> 
> There is nothing like minimum score of 7. The minimum Band DIAC have kept is 6 and overall points as 60 to be eligible to file an EOI and hence to be eligible to get a call.
> 
> ...


Buddy I am afraid that I read somewhere and heard everywhere that minimum of 7 is required. Only for NSW SS and that too particularly for a week in October last week, they reduced it to 6.5


----------



## scorpio9 (Nov 10, 2012)

Cartisol said:


> Buddy I am afraid that I read somewhere and heard everywhere that minimum of 7 is required. Only for NSW SS and that too particularly for a week in October last week, they reduced it to 6.5


Cartisol,

You're right. It's just for NSW SS they have reduced to 6. However, if you are looking for software engineer, it is mandatory that you goanna have 7 in each of the 4 sections of IELTS, if you want to go for any SS. You can get this validated in the requirements document of each State.


----------



## nsrivast (Nov 2, 2012)

nsrivast said:


> Hi Kavita,
> Is it OK to mention the following statement in Indian statutory declaration "offence under section 11 of the Statutory Declarations Act 1959"
> as this act is valid for Australian law but the declaration is made in India? Is ACS is OK with such statement.


Hi Kavita,
Thanks 4 the prompt reply. Did u mention the country of employment in your statutory declaration. I got the declaration from my colleague but there is no mention of the country of employmemt. Is this OK. what is your opinion.


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

scorpio9 said:


> Cartisol,
> 
> You're right. It's just for NSW SS they have reduced to 6. However, if you are looking for software engineer, it is mandatory that you goanna have 7 in each of the 4 sections of IELTS, if you want to go for any SS. You can get this validated in the requirements document of each State.


Thanks buddy, however my IELTS result is yet to be out on 21st Nov 

Well, also, could you please tell me, whats the difference between Developer Programmer and Software Engineer ( I have already have had a look at the descriptions, however what I am trying to understand is, what if I give ACS Software Engineer and they dont find my responsibilities not very suitable for that from my experience letters ? Will they change it to Developer Programmer and send me positive reply or its gone and I need to reply or something ?)

Thanks


----------



## scorpio9 (Nov 10, 2012)

Cartisol,

I fear they dont do that way. Its you who need to decide which job code you want to apply for.

Thats the reason why your Reference letters play a vital role in projecting your skills for ACS which decides your result.

Have you got your reference letters yet?


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

scorpio9 said:


> Cartisol,
> 
> I fear they dont do that way. Its you who need to decide which job code you want to apply for.
> 
> ...


Hi

Yes, I have got all my reference letters from respective 3 employers in their letterhead   And I have given it today for notarization. Tomorrow I am going to apply for ACS   

Once I have been to Sydney on a long term business Visa where my code was Developer Programmer. And I see the technological skills mentioned under Developer Programmer is mostly .NET which is not the case with software engineer, where it is required to know many different technological skills.

But my curiosity is, how will this affect us during EOI, as in, getting invitation etc. I mean, will there be a cap based on each ANZSCO code where SE's code would be at higher cap than Developer Programmer ? I feel so, it could be logical, just its my guess.

And, how will this affect us after getting visa, in the future, as in getting a job there ? (I was told, it will not be seen at all for getting a job of any role. Is that so ? I mean, suppose, if I am a developer here, and in future, in Australia, if I want to go for BA or Testing by chance, will this ANZSCO code will be a roadblock ? )

Thanks

Cheers


----------



## scorpio9 (Nov 10, 2012)

Hey Cartisol,

As you've mentioned, its very important to fit in the right ANZSCO code and all this matters on the Reference letters that you've got.

Many times when you submit the docs for ACS, they try to opt you for other job code, if they feel that your Reference letters aren't so strong and not to the point of the match for the reference code that you've applied for.

My friend knows a consultant (in Sydney) who verifies the Ref letters (mostly free of cost) to make sure you're good with the letter (with all the proper content) for the relevant job code. I can give it a try if you wish to. Dont just rush applying for ACS without being sure of your ref letters as to how strong they are for the job code you're opting for.

Regards


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

scorpio9 said:


> Hey Cartisol,
> 
> As you've mentioned, its very important to fit in the right ANZSCO code and all this matters on the Reference letters that you've got.
> 
> ...


Hey thank you so much for your help, but wondering it will take sometime, if I give for review and then for an advise of the right code.

How long will it take for that consultant to come back once if we produce our ref letter ? 

Thank you again, just please private message me his ID or your suggestions please.

By the way how many years exp you have and you are sure you are 261313 ? How did you choose ?


----------



## scorpio9 (Nov 10, 2012)

I dont contact the agent directly. I gv it to a friend who is in contact with that agent. It may take 2-3 days but its worth.

Im having 7 years of exp and i was suggested from that same agent. Its always better to be sure rather than hurry and get it screwed up dude.


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

scorpio9 said:


> I dont contact the agent directly. I gv it to a friend who is in contact with that agent. It may take 2-3 days but its worth.
> 
> Im having 7 years of exp and i was suggested from that same agent. Its always better to be sure rather than hurry and get it screwed up dude.


Sure, let me have that.


----------



## scorpio9 (Nov 10, 2012)

I hv sent you private msg. Reply to that.


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

scorpio9 said:


> I hv sent you private msg. Reply to that.


thank you....


----------



## misguided (Sep 11, 2012)

Guys can we have the details as well? Cheers!!


----------



## Manju (Oct 5, 2012)

scorpio9 said:


> I hv sent you private msg. Reply to that.


Hi,

Can u share with me the agents details . I would also like to verify my ref letters.


----------



## Manju (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi All..

Can somebody comment on the IELTS exam difficulty level and the preparation time that is required ?

Thanks....


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

Manju said:


> Hi All..
> 
> Can somebody comment on the IELTS exam difficulty level and the preparation time that is required ?
> 
> Thanks....


IELTS, is very easy. However you must be completely good with what is expected in that exam out of you, that's all  You have so many good blogs talking about that, kindly go through, I am sure you'll clear 

Some good sites I followed:

IELTS-Blog - IELTS exam preparation for free
IELTS - Preparation and Samples - Web Links


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi All,

Require ur advice for Stat Decl. Out of 4 companies, i got reference letter on company's letterhead for 2 companies and rest 2 companies, i will be going for Stat Decl... My ex-boss and my colleague in current have agreed to sign the declaration but the problem is - My ex-boss stays in another city (Mumbai) and am presently in Gurgaon... i have prepared the content as per the format forwarded by one of the expat member.. in tht there is a line _*"Declared at (name of city) on __ Day of ____ month 2012"*_... am not able to make out wht date should be mentioned... my ex-boss will be signing the document in Mumbai on Mumbai's stamp-paper and i will be notarizing it in Gurgaon. So the date should be - date on which it is signed (in Mumbai) or date on which it is notarised (in Gurgaon)?

thanks


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

cb2406 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Require ur advice for Stat Decl. Out of 4 companies, i got reference letter on company's letterhead for 2 companies and rest 2 companies, i will be going for Stat Decl... My ex-boss and my colleague in current have agreed to sign the declaration but the problem is - My ex-boss stays in another city (Mumbai) and am presently in Gurgaon... i have prepared the content as per the format forwarded by one of the expat member.. in tht there is a line _*"Declared at (name of city) on __ Day of ____ month 2012"*_... am not able to make out wht date should be mentioned... my ex-boss will be signing the document in Mumbai on Mumbai's stamp-paper and i will be notarizing it in Gurgaon. So the date should be - date on which it is signed (in Mumbai) or date on which it is notarised (in Gurgaon)?
> 
> thanks


Take your case, where you have already obtained 2 companies letter, meaning you would wait for getting other documents ready and then only approach notary. Which means, obviously the date your boss sign on the paper should be earlier and logically I find no issue with that. This is just my thought. And my notary sign is on a single day for all documents but different letter has different dates signed by HR.

Probably others can also share their views on this.

Cheers


----------



## Manju (Oct 5, 2012)

Cartisol said:


> IELTS, is very easy. However you must be completely good with what is expected in that exam out of you, that's all  You have so many good blogs talking about that, kindly go through, I am sure you'll clear
> 
> Some good sites I followed:
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info...


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi Cartisol,

i get your point for reference letter part but am not clear what date should be mentioned in the line that i have highlighted. Also is it valid that i leave that part blank and fill in the dates (handwritten) at the time of attestation.

thanks


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

reachali said:


> Hi,
> 
> I did some research and determined the statutory declaration in format enclosed below. Note that I've submitted the same for ACS skills assesment. I believe this will be helpful for people hunting for this document which is one of the key artifacts.
> 
> ...


Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using Expat Forum


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

nsrivast said:


> Hi Kavita,
> Thanks 4 the prompt reply. Did u mention the country of employment in your statutory declaration. I got the declaration from my colleague but there is no mention of the country of employmemt. Is this OK. what is your opinion.




Hi,

Is the location of the company mentioned anywhere? Anyway if the declaration is on Indian stamp paper,shouldn't be much of a problem. Mine had the location written on it.


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

cb2406 said:


> Hi Cartisol,
> 
> i get your point for reference letter part but am not clear what date should be mentioned in the line that i have highlighted. Also is it valid that i leave that part blank and fill in the dates (handwritten) at the time of attestation.
> 
> thanks


Hi

If you ask me, ideally the date should be the date on which it is notarized 

That would make me sense, but let others also share their experience if they have had, on similar situations.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi Cartisol,

yesterday i had a word with a guy from whom i used to get my rent agreement - typed and notarised. he told me that the date should be the date on which the document is getting notarised. i explained him my situation (Mumbai & Gurgaon part), he told me to leave it blank and the notary will write the date and then notarize it. 

i have fatih in him but still others who have been in my situation can advise further.

Thanks


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

cb2406 said:


> Hi Cartisol,
> 
> yesterday i had a word with a guy from whom i used to get my rent agreement - typed and notarised. he told me that the date should be the date on which the document is getting notarised. i explained him my situation (Mumbai & Gurgaon part), he told me to leave it blank and the notary will write the date and then notarize it.
> 
> ...


Correct, as I told you in my last post, ideally the date should be the one on which notary signs 

Good luck buddy


----------



## misguided (Sep 11, 2012)

HI Members,
Anyone has a format of Statutory declaration from U.S.A ? My ex-supervisor is in USA and is willing to provide me a reference , but I am not sure what format should I suggest him ?

PS: I am not looking for roles and responsibilities, just the format example.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Stigmatic (Nov 9, 2012)

World2009 said:


> Thought of sharing my experience on Stat declaration and i was successful in getting a positive ACS by submitting a self stat and stat declaration from my managers
> 
> 1) As per my company policy, they do not provide detailed roles and resp ltr for current employee ---- Made sure i got this in mail from the HR (for providing a proof as to why i am submitting a stat declaration)
> 
> ...



Great Information !!!


----------



## Stigmatic (Nov 9, 2012)

For Stat Dec by my managers, do he have to come along with me in Notory to sign the affidavit ?

Or i can just get the matter printed on stamp paper, take signature from my manager and then get it stamped from notory.

Please if some one can explain me the process.


----------



## Pailas (Nov 26, 2012)

kavitapatel said:


> Thank you Paul for your prompt response.
> 
> In that case, I would prepare the statutory declaration from senior work colleagues should be signed on stamp paper and send that. But for organisational chart, it would be difficult to get it from my previous employer. Is there any other document that would be accepted?
> 
> ...


Hi I'm too looking for an alternate solution for org chart inclusion in the experience letter STATUTORY declaration document from previous company as the employee name will no logger be available on the org chart post exit from the company?


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi,

You can get the SD signed from your manager and then take it to notary, I'd no problems doing that. Usually they do notarise and give, they might take 20-50 rs extra but that is okay.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2012)

Pailas said:


> Hi I'm too looking for an alternate solution for org chart inclusion in the experience letter STATUTORY declaration document from previous company as the employee name will no logger be available on the org chart post exit from the company?


Hi Palias,

Specially for indian companies, its not possible to get org chart unless the company HR shares you the slide during your induction. In all my companies, i was made aware of the hirerachy during induction but it was not shared by HR. 

Org chart on company letterhead will only make sense, if you are declaring it on stamp paper how the accessing authority is going to verify it?

its just my view, others can comment on it.

thanks


----------



## Pailas (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks kavita and cb2406.

Kavita, does it mean that only SD WITHOUT any supporting docs from previous co-employee/manager would do?


----------



## Tan2Aus (Nov 10, 2012)

Stigmatic said:


> Great Information !!!



Hi, 

Is SELF stat dec is compulsory ??


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2012)

sureshv said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is SELF stat dec is compulsory ??


Hi Sureshv,

I would suggest you to go for Self declaration also besides Stat Decl from ex-colleague. This was suggested to me by one of the expat forum.


----------



## Tan2Aus (Nov 10, 2012)

cb2406 said:


> Hi Sureshv,
> 
> I would suggest you to go for Self declaration also besides Stat Decl from ex-colleague. This was suggested to me by one of the expat forum.



Thanks. 

Could you know about this ? If so let me know your views.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tech-m-tech-one-choose-acs-qualification.html


----------



## jjgeevi (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi shiva, i am also facing same problem as my compan not willing to give letter. what did u do ?


----------



## jjgeevi (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi Anj. 
This is what our agent wrote when we asked about Stat dec.. 
That is an option (though not the preferred one). The Manager will need to prove he is your manager (this can be done through a Org Chart on the company letter-head), aand provide is staff ID Card and other evidence that you directly report to him (this can be done via appraisals etc.) and then a declaration on a stamp paper in front of a notary.

Now What if the Manager is not willing to give ? Will a coworker s stat dec do?


----------



## jjgeevi (Nov 12, 2012)

*Help plz*



Stigmatic said:


> For Stat Dec by my managers, do he have to come along with me in Notory to sign the affidavit ?
> 
> Or i can just get the matter printed on stamp paper, take signature from my manager and then get it stamped from notory.
> 
> Please if some one can explain me the process.


Hi 
This is what our agent wrote when we asked about Stat dec.. 
That is an option (though not the preferred one). The Manager will need to prove he is your manager (this can be done through a Org Chart on the company letter-head), aand provide is staff ID Card and other evidence that you directly report to him (this can be done via appraisals etc.) and then a declaration on a stamp paper in front of a notary.

Now What if the Manager is not willing to give ? Will a coworker s stat dec do?
How did u get the Stat dec?


----------



## Imran342 (May 28, 2011)

Scenario:-Worked with multiple employers across multiple countries.All the previous employment records available(Experience letters/payslips etc).None of the previous employers willing to provide the reference in the ACS format(HR/policy issues etc) and getting a statutory declaration from all previous employment -colleagues is not feasible considering overseas location/unreachable.
Question:
Can the thirdparty statutory declaration be given by a current company colleague/manager to testify not only the current but also the previous employments of the applicant ?


----------



## Manju (Oct 5, 2012)

hi

Anyone on this forum with +ve ACS assessment , with stat declaration from supervisor submitted on a plain paper ,notarised?

my supervisors are not ready to sign it on stamp paper  

nor i m gtng reference letter from company....


----------



## rajat.tiwari (Sep 29, 2012)

*A stamp is required on the certified copy to signify that it is a true copy of the or*



kavitapatel said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is the location of the company mentioned anywhere? Anyway if the declaration is on Indian stamp paper,shouldn't be much of a problem. Mine had the location written on it.


Hi Kavita and anj0907,

I have two questions:-
1. I understand statutory declaration need not be certified. Is this right?
2. In guidelines it is mentioned that for certified copies a *stamp is required *on the certified copy to signify that it is a true copy of the original document. So when you got your documents certified did the certifying officer used a stamp saying *“Certified True Copy of the Original”*. If not then what all information your certified copies had and were accepted by ACS.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi Rajat, Statutory declaration will be on a stamp paper which would have a notary stamp as well, you can directly scan them and send that across, no need to zerox and certify it.
2. For other certified copies, notary usually puts a "True copy" stamp on them and notarizes them, so that should be enough.


----------



## kothandaraman (Dec 6, 2012)

*Hi All anyone can guide me*

I need to get Statutory Declaration for me and my wife. We live in Doha (Qatar).
Do I need to really travel all the way to India to get SD document or can I ask my friends to make it for me with notarized signature and send it to me. Please advice



kavitapatel said:


> Hi Rajat, Statutory declaration will be on a stamp paper which would have a notary stamp as well, you can directly scan them and send that across, no need to zerox and certify it.
> 2. For other certified copies, notary usually puts a "True copy" stamp on them and notarizes them, so that should be enough.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

kothandaraman said:


> I need to get Statutory Declaration for me and my wife. We live in Doha (Qatar).
> Do I need to really travel all the way to India to get SD document or can I ask my friends to make it for me with notarized signature and send it to me. Please advice


You can get a statutory declaration done in Qatar. All you need to do is find a law firm that offers this service - there is no need to travel back home for this because a stat dec is nothing more than a sworn statement and the lawyer only verifies your identity.


----------



## rajat.tiwari (Sep 29, 2012)

kavitapatel said:


> Hi Rajat, Statutory declaration will be on a stamp paper which would have a notary stamp as well, you can directly scan them and send that across, no need to zerox and certify it.
> 2. For other certified copies, notary usually puts a "True copy" stamp on them and notarizes them, so that should be enough.


Thanks a lot Kavita for your quick response.
I hope it is smooth sailing for you after getting the invite.

Rajat


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi...

I wana assess my employment experience from 2006 to 2008 as software tester in small company.

its not big reputation company, its construction small base company as designing of building, staff is just around 5 to 8 person..

but that employer is ready to give me experience for 3 yrs as tester or what i tell him duties.

is it considered as reputed standerd??


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi,

If you are able to get a reference letter on company letter head (irrespective of how small the company is) and if the referrer is able to list your responsibilities as per the ANZSCO code, it should be fine I guess. They would call up the referrer in case they have any doubts, so he/she should be able to positively put your case through to ACS. 



jayptl said:


> Hi...
> 
> I wana assess my employment experience from 2006 to 2008 as software tester in small company.
> 
> ...


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

kavitapatel said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you are able to get a reference letter on company letter head (irrespective of how small the company is) and if the referrer is able to list your responsibilities as per the ANZSCO code, it should be fine I guess. They would call up the referrer in case they have any doubts, so he/she should be able to positively put your case through to ACS.


well than kavita for valuable promp

I m still doubt about whether which ANZCO code is suitable..

if I asked my employer to write duties as per *programmar or engineer*..

Will acs accepted prompt me as positive assessment. because 
My experience is counted after my Diploma EC..

Will Acs is doing cross checking for verification, I just did 1 yr job ther but my employer to give me 3 yr writing experience...


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

It will depend if you have 3 years to be shown on paper after your graduation and later on you would need to show the tax statements, salary slips, appointment letters etc while your visa application is assessed, so its better not to get into that trouble.


----------



## jjgeevi (Nov 12, 2012)

kavitapatel said:


> Hi Rajat,
> 
> 1. I used Rs. 100 Stamp paper.
> 2. If he's your reporting manager and he's able to state that in the statutory declaration, that should be fine I think.
> ...


Hi Kavita,
What do we do if Both HR and Supervisor is not gonna give reference? Will colleague s reference do ?


----------



## rajat.tiwari (Sep 29, 2012)

jjgeevi said:


> Hi Kavita,
> What do we do if Both HR and Supervisor is not gonna give reference? Will colleague s reference do ?


Hi jjgeevi,

Yes a colleague at your level can make a statutory declaration. As per assessment guidelines  *It is 
preferable that the work colleague providing the statutory declaration be at a supervisory level. *
So in your case your colleague would have to include a paragraph in the statutory declaration indicating the reason why HR or a Supervisor can't provide a declaration. Please note that your colleague would be making the said statement on a stamp paper so the reasoning should be genuine.

Best of luck,
Rajat


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

kavitapatel said:


> It will depend if you have 3 years to be shown on paper after your graduation and later on you would need to show the tax statements, salary slips, appointment letters etc while your visa application is assessed, so its better not to get into that trouble.




 thnx for quick response.

R u sure during visa processing they gonna ask u all details about payslip, tax etc. even after experience is assessed too through ACS.??


----------



## rajat.tiwari (Sep 29, 2012)

kavitapatel said:


> Hi Rajat, Statutory declaration will be on a stamp paper which would have a notary stamp as well, you can directly scan them and send that across, no need to zerox and certify it.
> 2. For other certified copies, notary usually puts a "True copy" stamp on them and notarizes them, so that should be enough.


Hi Kavita, anj0907 and others,

May be this might not be the right thread for my next question but I have received a lot of help here. So here goes:-
I am B.Tech in Computer Science from India and experience of 7 yrs and 7 months in development of which 3 yrs and 4 months experience in US.

I am MCPD and MCP.

I have given IELTS and got band score of 7.5 (L-8.5, R-8, W-7.5, S-6.5). So for EOI my score would be 6.5 (minimum) and I would NOT get 10 extra points for a band score of 7 in each section.

I am 32 yo.

So my question is that is it possible for me to get to 60 points without 5 points of state sponsorship or do i have to re take IELTS for the 10 extra points.

If I may ask how many points a positive skills assessment from ACS is worth?

Thanks for your time.
Rajat


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

rajat.tiwari said:


> Hi Kavita, anj0907 and others,
> 
> May be this might not be the right thread for my next question but I have received a lot of help here. So here goes:-
> I am B.Tech in Computer Science from India and experience of 7 yrs and 7 months in development of which 3 yrs and 4 months experience in US.
> ...


It would be good if you take up IELTS again and get those 10 points required for EOI. Also you would be losing out on Age limit points of 25-32, so its better if you get those points when you send your EOI application. 
Meanwhile you can get your ACS assessment started as it would take around a month's time as that is independent of IELTS.


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

Yes, I am going through visa assessment and they have asked me to submit all the details related to employment - appointment letters, payslips, tax statements, pf slips, promotion letters etc.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

thnx for reply again

ohh than its trouble to show fake docs.. if they asking for payslip, tax etc.

but in immi.gov site it clearly shows they just consider of opinion of ACS authority..


----------



## rajat.tiwari (Sep 29, 2012)

kavitapatel said:


> It would be good if you take up IELTS again and get those 10 points required for EOI. Also you would be losing out on Age limit points of 25-32, so its better if you get those points when you send your EOI application.
> Meanwhile you can get your ACS assessment started as it would take around a month's time as that is independent of IELTS.


Thanks a lot Kavita. I have concluded the same thing. Hopefully IELTS would work out fine this time. I would be submitting my application to ACS over the weekend and giving the IELTS in 2-3 weeks.
Best of luck with your further process.

Rajat


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

rajat.tiwari said:


> Thanks a lot Kavita. I have concluded the same thing. Hopefully IELTS would work out fine this time. I would be submitting my application to ACS over the weekend and giving the IELTS in 2-3 weeks.
> Best of luck with your further process.
> 
> Rajat


All the best to you too.


----------



## Tan2Aus (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi All, 

I got a Stat dec from my colleague ( third party) and i am going to apply for ACS. But she is not my manager. She and me report to same manager.

Will that works for me with out any issues for ACS assessment ??


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

sureshv said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got a Stat dec from my colleague ( third party) and i am going to apply for ACS. But she is not my manager. She and me report to same manager.
> 
> Will that works for me with out any issues for ACS assessment ??


ACS clearly states that, the SD should be preferably from Supervisory level 

In layman terms, they demand it to be obtained from whom we officially reported. 

May be some other's can share the guidance here if your case would work.

Cheers


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

kavitapatel said:


> Yes, I am going through visa assessment and they have asked me to submit all the details related to employment - appointment letters, payslips, tax statements, pf slips, promotion letters etc.


How do you submit PF slips ? They are printed as part of our monthly payslips.


----------



## kothandaraman (Dec 6, 2012)

*Hi Anyone pls suggest*

Hi all,

My experience summary as below, Please advice which ANZSCO code I am eligible for ..
 Around 6 plus years of IT experience as SQL, Business Intelligence Developer in Experienced in Transact-SQL Programming, PL/SQL, Integration Services (SSIS), Analysis Services (SSAS) and Reporting Services (SSRS).

All roles into Database development and BI activities. Since I am confused to apply under Programmer Analyst or DBA

Thanks in advance for your valuable suggestions.


----------



## Manju (Oct 5, 2012)

Cartisol said:


> How do you submit PF slips ? They are printed as part of our monthly payslips.




Hi,
Do we need to submit all the payslips, pf slips for the entire experience duration ?


Regards
Manju


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

Manju said:


> Hi,
> Do we need to submit all the payslips, pf slips for the entire experience duration ?
> 
> 
> ...


They have requested me to submit salary slips, tax statements, pfslips for last 3 years. 

Earlier PF slips were given by the employer for each financial year, but now they have stopped and we have to check it online through EPFO website. We get the balance as SMS, so not sure how to submit proofs of the same, tho\ugh I've taken in writing from my employer that hardcopies are not available with them.


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

Manju said:


> Hi,
> Do we need to submit all the payslips, pf slips for the entire experience duration ?
> 
> 
> ...


For 2 to 3 years with every employer you worked with. Your payslip, appraisal or hike letters or promotion letters and also bank statements for credit of salary.

Cheers


----------



## zulfiqarams (Dec 18, 2012)

*Documents*

Hi Guys ....I am new to this forum but what i can gather is everybody is posting their query and are receiving reply...

First and foremost i intend to apply to Australia on skilled Visa 179, 

I was reading through post of various experts and what i could gather in relation to proving of work Experience at time of skill assessment is, that i need to have following 

1 Work Experience - On company letter head
2 Salary slips - On Company letter Head
3 Bank Statements
4 Tax returns 
5 Reference letters/promotion letters/awards certificate etc.
6 Self declaration if i am not able to provide exp certificate on Letter head 


What i really need to know is if i have Following will my visa be processed

1 Work Experience - On company letter head
2 Salary slips - On Company letter Head

What i really don't have is bank statement and Tax returns since i used to receive my salary in cash.

What am i suppose to do ???

Can anybody Help 


Thanks in advance


----------



## bd_noel (Oct 5, 2009)

*Right way to make 'Statutory Declaration'*

Can anyone who already got +ive assessment in Q4 2012 answer which is the right way to make 'Statutory Declaration' ? - 

Get the declaration signed in a stamp paper by my supervisor in front of a local authorized Notary (not Australian) as witness and get it signed by that notary. 

or 

Follow the steps written in page 10 of "Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants" in ACS site. In page 10 the "Statutory Declaration" Sample link says that if you leave overseas You will need to find a witness who is both: -on the list of authorised witnesses -has a connection with Australia . 

I am confused.


----------



## Tan2Aus (Nov 10, 2012)

HariniAnandhan said:


> Recently I had done my assessment. I had submitted the statutory declaration from my COLLEAGUE who worked with you (at par) and I didnot submit the Org Chart. It was accepted.



Hi HariniAnandhan, 

Congrats on your +ve Assessment. 

Is your colleague who provided the SD for you is your manager or peer ?

Could you share me the document template for SD ?


----------



## sdurga123 (Dec 25, 2012)

Hi All,

I have worked for 5 companies, do I have to create one STAT declaration stating about my experience, tools used etc or 5 different STAT declarations.

Also, STAT declaration is self prepared on right? not from third-party?

Please suggest.


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

sdurga123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have worked for 5 companies, do I have to create one STAT declaration stating about my experience, tools used etc or 5 different STAT declarations.
> 
> ...


Hi Durga

You have to prepare Stat Dec for every company you have worked for. You need to prepare 2 documents for every company viz. 1. Why you're unable to produce letter from that company 2. Stat Dec by your supervisor in his words. You are right about the contents. The contents should be, your full name, designation, fulltime/part time, approx hours of working, Roles and responsibilities, tools (Softwares/hardwares), programming languages, DB. Your colleague should say that you were reporting under him/her and should include his full name, signature, designation, address, phone number, desk number, email add and his business card. The SD should be prepared in 20 Rs Stamp Paper and once done, should be notarized.

Hope that helps

Cheers


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

Wt to do if employer give me salary in cash?? 

I dont have any pf, payslip or tax return???

plz suggest..


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

jayptl said:


> Wt to do if employer give me salary in cash??
> 
> I dont have any pf, payslip or tax return???
> 
> plz suggest..


Without any of the above that you've mentioned, it is not easy to convince officially the DIAC. It's quite logical, hope you understand.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

Cartisol said:


> Without any of the above that you've mentioned, it is not easy to convince officially the DIAC. It's quite logical, hope you understand.


So wt to do??

Will I produce fake documents???

Ther is no other way

But if assessment body(ACS) gives opinion about experrience assessment, I guess DIAC only accepts this opinion, if I m nt wrong


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

jayptl said:


> So wt to do??
> 
> Will I produce fake documents???
> 
> ...


Sorry Jayptl, I am not sure how DIAC will handle in this scenario. 

Some senior expats can guide you on this.

Cheers


----------



## Expat74 (Aug 26, 2012)

Cartisol said:


> Can someone please help me with the format of the Self Statutory Declaration that "I" need to make for the purpose of not able to get the employer reference directly from my HR team of the "Current Company", with the possible reasons (Like fear of losing job/long term trust they have with me/affect appraisal/promotions etc).
> 
> I also need to mention in the same declaration that, "I however managed to get the reference from a senior colleague of mine in my company who directly assigns me tasks
> 
> Cheers


Hi Cartisol,

Hope you have got one format for the Self SD. Could you please point me to that doc or share it with me? I tried searching, got the one which Manager gives but not self SD.

Thank you


----------



## sdurga123 (Dec 25, 2012)

Dear All,

Is it possible to share templates for

1. Self SD
2. Manager SD


Thanks in advance.


----------



## omapte (Aug 29, 2012)

sdurga123 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Is it possible to share templates for
> 
> ...


Please find attached Self decl format I used for ACS.


----------



## omapte (Aug 29, 2012)

sdurga123 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Is it possible to share templates for
> 
> ...


Please see attached Mgr decl..


----------



## Expat74 (Aug 26, 2012)

omapte said:


> Please see attached Mgr decl..


Hi omapte,

Thank you for attaching the declarations. However, they are too small and I cannot find what exactly is written. Could you please try to attach something bigger ? or else may be can PM me?

Thanks again


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

Expat74 said:


> Hi Cartisol,
> 
> Hope you have got one format for the Self SD. Could you please point me to that doc or share it with me? I tried searching, got the one which Manager gives but not self SD.
> 
> Thank you


Hi

Sure, I will share the right format I have.

Cheers


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

Expat74 said:


> Hi Cartisol,
> 
> Hope you have got one format for the Self SD. Could you please point me to that doc or share it with me? I tried searching, got the one which Manager gives but not self SD.
> 
> Thank you


Hi

I have PMed you a Self SD format and in another PM, I have shared two different formats of SDby Manager. See that model and write it to suit your needs. You can use this format. 

Also, I am attaching here some Stat Dec (Not necessarily it may be very useful, but you may get an idea). It was my hardwork of searching things in the forum when initially I started  Hope it helps you.

Cheers


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

*Another format*

STATUTORY DECLARATION


I. Mr/Ms/Mrs. your name, son/daughter of Mr/Ms/Mrs. name aged about your age years, residing at your address do hereby solemnly affirm and declare on oath as hereunder: 

1. I state on oath and declare the following reasons as to why I am submitting a Statutory Declaration.
a) I declare that I could not produce a comprehensive employer reference letter from my previous employer ( employer name ) as the division in 
which I was working was taken over by another company (new company/employer name) in Date (and/or)
b) I declare that I could not produce a comprehensive employer reference letter from my previous employer ( employer name ) as the company cannot issue a detailed experience/reference letter as per information security policies (and/or)
c) any other reason

2. I state on oath that 
a) I was working as “Designation” in company name, address. I state that I joined the said company on DD MON YYYY and relieved from service on DD MON YYYY. 
b) My roles and responsibilities included 
•	
•	
• 
c) I was working on below projects during my tenure in company name 
•	Project1
•	Project2
•	Project3..
d) I was working on below list of software’s & hardware’s during my tenure in company name 
•	Softwares 1 to n
•	Hardwares 1 to n

3. I further declare that I had also submitted below corroborative information’s along with my initial PASA application (App No) for claims made above
a) Certified copies of my offer letter from employer/company name.
b) Certified copies of my payslips, bank statements (for salary account) & IT returns
c) Certified copies of appreciation letters & promotion letters received from employer/company name
d) Statutory declaration from my colleague Mr/Ms/Mrs. colleague’s name (who was working with me during same tenure) as reference for the roles & responsibilities I had carried out in employer/company name during my tenure over there
e) Certified copies of relieving letter & PF transfer letter received from employer/company name

-2-
I am swearing to this affidavit for the purpose of producing the same to the concerned authorities for required purpose. 

Station, 
Dated: DD MON YYYY. DEPONENT


----------



## scorpio9 (Nov 10, 2012)

Expat74 said:


> Hi Cartisol,
> 
> Hope you have got one format for the Self SD. Could you please point me to that doc or share it with me? I tried searching, got the one which Manager gives but not self SD.
> 
> Thank you


Hi,

There is no need to go for a Self SD anywhere. If you're not able to provide Ref Letter from the company then SD from your Manager is only required.


----------



## Manju (Oct 5, 2012)

scorpio9 said:


> Hi,
> 
> There is no need to go for a Self SD anywhere. If you're not able to provide Ref Letter from the company then SD from your Manager is only required.


Hi,

Is it required to send the hard copies of all the documents to ACS  post applying ?


Regards
Manju.


----------



## scorpio9 (Nov 10, 2012)

Manju said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it required to send the hard copies of all the documents to ACS post applying ?
> 
> ...


Hi Manju,

Now everything is e-filing. So, its not required to send any hard copies, but just, you need to scan the certified copies (suggested is colour scan) and then upload them for ACS.

Regards


----------



## Manju (Oct 5, 2012)

scorpio9 said:


> Hi Manju,
> 
> Now everything is e-filing. So, its not required to send any hard copies, but just, you need to scan the certified copies (suggested is colour scan) and then upload them for ACS.
> 
> Regards


Hi,

Ok. Thanks ...

Is it required to get the Notary (Red stamp) on the docs , or just the label "True Copy " with signing person sign , details are sufficient ?

Regards
Manju


----------



## prasun.sap (Dec 26, 2012)

*sd format*



omapte said:


> Please see attached Mgr decl..


Hi, Request you to kindly provide the format in a word document as the jpg file is very small and not visible.


----------



## scorpio9 (Nov 10, 2012)

Manju said:


> Hi,
> 
> Ok. Thanks ...
> 
> ...


Manju,

Usually when they notarise they do put the red stamp along with the stamp that contains True Copy. I have done in Bangalore.


----------



## sdurga123 (Dec 25, 2012)

Dear All,

Thanks all for your help.

Could you please copy a sample STAT declaration from Manager?


Regards
Sanath Durgaraj


----------



## B Mohan (Jan 4, 2013)

Does the referring colleague also have to sign and present his experience letter - to prove that he is a genuine colleague ?


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

B Mohan said:


> Does the referring colleague also have to sign and present his experience letter - to prove that he is a genuine colleague ?


You would just need a signature from the referring colleague. His/her experience letter is not required.


----------



## B Mohan (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks Kavita for your timely reply. Much appreciated. May have questions as the days go by. Have just started to assemble docs for ACS assmnt. 

BTW, did you get your PR ?


----------



## nsrivast (Nov 2, 2012)

kavitapatel said:


> You would just need a signature from the referring colleague. His/her experience letter is not required.


Hi Kavita,
I think you have applied statutory declaration as your employment refrence for your ACS Skill Assessment. What document are you using for your DIAC application as they also need employment reference with all the detail duties performed. 

Also, I am confused in the employment section of EOI. I am working for an "XYZ" company for past 8 years and was deputed in two countries (with different projects) for more than 2 years. So what detail should I fill in the employment section.

Following is the sample

Position	Employer name	Country	Date from (dd/mm/yyyy)	Date to (dd/mm/yyyy)	

ABC XYZ INDIA 2004 Till Date

OR
-----

ABC XYZ INDIA 2004 2006
ABC XYZ GERMANY 2007 2009
ABC ........ and so on ........

All this information I have on the Statutory decalrtion which I had provided to ACS Skill Assessment but still waiting for the result..
So what detail should I go for the EOI.

Any help on this is appreciated. Bets of luck for your application with DIAC.


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

You either submit a employment reference letter or statutory declaration, hence any one document with all the duties & responsibilities mentioned can be submitted to ACS, same can be shared once EOI is accepted. 
In case you were posted onsite from your Indian company and you were with only 1 employer, you can put entire experience as 1 entry in EOI. I'm not sure if you can separate them and put it on EOI. I'd 6months onsite experience but that wasn't added as a different entry in employment section. I'd mentioned this stay in 'Have you stayed in other countries' section. 
Someone with similar experience can explain further.


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

B Mohan said:


> Thanks Kavita for your timely reply. Much appreciated. May have questions as the days go by. Have just started to assemble docs for ACS assmnt.
> 
> BTW, did you get your PR ?


Yeah I got my Visa grant letter today - it took exact 4 months for the entire process.


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

kavitapatel said:


> Yeah I got my Visa grant letter today - it took exact 4 months for the entire process.


Good on you mate.


----------



## nsrivast (Nov 2, 2012)

kavitapatel said:


> You either submit a employment reference letter or statutory declaration, hence any one document with all the duties & responsibilities mentioned can be submitted to ACS, same can be shared once EOI is accepted.
> In case you were posted onsite from your Indian company and you were with only 1 employer, you can put entire experience as 1 entry in EOI. I'm not sure if you can separate them and put it on EOI. I'd 6months onsite experience but that wasn't added as a different entry in employment section. I'd mentioned this stay in 'Have you stayed in other countries' section.
> Someone with similar experience can explain further.


Congratulation for Visa grant. You are lucky to get your visa well in time.

Related to my query earlier, I have been to onsite with different project with different responsibilities and obviously reporting to different manager but with the same employer. As per your suggestion I should make one entry in the EOI and as proof I can submit 2 statutory declaration with respective duties mentioned on it. Is that correct?

Where in the EOI do I need to mention about the different countries I visited in the last 10 years

Contratulations once again for your visa. So when are you planning to move to Australia? Which Job categry have you applied for.

Thanks for all your responses you have given so far.


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks a lot! 

In your roles & responsibilities, you can club all of them in one document and share it, I'm not sure if for a single employer, you are allowed to submit 2 documents. 

When you start filling the EOI application, at the later stages there is a step, I'm unsure of the stepno., wherein you are required to put the details of countries you've stayed in the past along with the duration. 

I'd applied for ICT business analyst job code.


----------



## Manjari (Oct 24, 2012)

Dear Expats, Please guide. My current supervisor is ready to give declaration but since the project only started in Aug 2012 she will say that she has supervised me only from Aug...however she is ready to state all other details like my skills and total experience. Can you pls tell will this suffice?...is there a minimum period which should be covered in declaration.
Pls help.


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

Manjari said:


> Dear Expats, Please guide. My current supervisor is ready to give declaration but since the project only started in Aug 2012 she will say that she has supervised me only from Aug...however she is ready to state all other details like my skills and total experience. Can you pls tell will this suffice?...is there a minimum period which should be covered in declaration.
> Pls help.


The skills, roles and responsibilities contents should cover for your entire duration you stayed with the company. However, you need not break out into projects. If you have got promoted or got multiple roles, you can then divide.

So, just write all your roles, skills you know etc and get her sign! If she doesn't agree, just shoot an email to your other previous supervisors to approve your request (Copying her). This should work. I did this, this worked (I emailed all my available supervisors copying HR and all have reviewed my contents for genuineness and approved it)

Hope that helps...Cheers...!


----------



## Manjari (Oct 24, 2012)

Cartisol said:


> The skills, roles and responsibilities contents should cover for your entire duration you stayed with the company. However, you need not break out into projects. If you have got promoted or got multiple roles, you can then divide.
> 
> So, just write all your roles, skills you know etc and get her sign! If she doesn't agree, just shoot an email to your other previous supervisors to approve your request (Copying her). This should work. I did this, this worked (I emailed all my available supervisors copying HR and all have reviewed my contents for genuineness and approved it)
> 
> Hope that helps...Cheers...!



Hi...
Thanks for such a quick response...
She is working with me in only this project...what my main concern is...in my statuary declaration there is a line saying "I m working with her since Aug 2012 till date"...that does not cover the whole period....she is ready to sign on my skills and responsibilities...the only issue is that she states i cannot write from starting date of my employment...i have all the mails in place...pls suggest


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

Manjari said:


> Hi...
> Thanks for such a quick response...
> She is working with me in only this project...what my main concern is...in my statuary declaration there is a line saying "I m working with her since Aug 2012 till date"...that does not cover the whole period....she is ready to sign on my skills and responsibilities...the only issue is that she states i cannot write from starting date of my employment...i have all the mails in place...pls suggest


Hi

Well that's a big mistake to write only the last (Current) project time period. ACS needs how long you been in the organisation and the skills, roles and responsibilities in consolidated way. So, first thing is to correct that.

Second, if you already have emails from your previous supervisors, then forward those emails to her copying your supervisors and requesting her to accept this and sign on your SD, by telling her that, ACS needs my whole time period skills/responsibilities/roles that I worked in this company. Request her in a down to earth way, she should definitely understand.

You can also attach her a model document from authentic ACS website (I am attaching it for your ref here). I am sure she should sign for you.

Let us know how you go.

Cheers...!


----------



## Manjari (Oct 24, 2012)

Cartisol said:


> Hi
> 
> Well that's a big mistake to write only the last (Current) project time period. ACS needs how long you been in the organisation and the skills, roles and responsibilities in consolidated way. So, first thing is to correct that.
> 
> ...


Hi,

So you mean I should not include the time period...rt?
I could use a language like this
"I,XXX,residing at XXX,currently working as XXX in XXX make the following statement.
Ms. XXXX is working as .....(my details) under my supervision.....
:
:
I state that the following is a detailed note of her job duties and responsibilities as performed under me and approved by her previous managers:

List of skills n responsibilities.
:
:...
Pls guide ..will this suffice?


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

Manjari said:


> Hi,
> 
> So you mean I should not include the time period...rt?
> I could use a language like this
> ...


Well time period of your entire stay in any organisation SHOULD be mentioned. Say for example, you have joined a Company A in Jan 1st 2009 and worked until Jan 1st 2011. Then you should given this From and To date as per your employment with the Company A. In this example, Your supervisor should say, *XXX was previously employed with Company A as a Title (Say for ex. Software Developer). She has joined our organisation from Jan 1st 2009 to Jan 1st 2011 and served full time with approx 40 hours per week.*

*Note:*If you are preparing SD for your current company, kindly change the words above; I mean remove previously. Just make out grammatically correct sentence by yourself with the example above. Also, remember to have the *To date * as date of your signature from your Supervisor on Stamp Paper (SD). Because I've seen in this forum that, people who dont give To date in the letters of the current organisation they are serving for, their experience is not promptly counted and or acknowledged. 

*Some links I 've searched for you to make you be more circumspect. It ll surely help you.*

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...xpats-living-australia/132243-acs-issues.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...6-work-experience-reduced-acs-assessment.html

*A model SD (Same as yours...Refer this and finalize the SD )...
*Getting it from colleague ON stamp paper or on letter head (if on letter head word declaration is not required at top):
DECLARATION 
My name is "Your colleague's name" and I have been working with XXXXXX for last …years as a ……. Reason for this letter is to provide a summary on XXXXX’s duties and responsibilites during her Tenure at XXXXXXX. She wants to submit this letter to Australian Computer Society for assessment purpose.
I can confirm that Ms. XXXXXXXX was my colleague during her whole stay in the company. I used to assign her work for ………… She used to accomplish XXXXXXXXX with very least supervision. Personally I would like to state that XXXXX (YOUR NAME) is a very XXXXXX (personal qualities of yours). She has got a very sound XXXXXX knowledge.
Her responsibilities included:
-----
-----
Signed by your Supervisor WITH DATE.


*Make sure that you ensure these when you do and or get sign:*

1) Your full name, Company name, address, website, phone, fax.
2)Start & Finish Dates of Employment
3)Description of Duties Performed
4)Hours worked - Full time or Part time
5)Country of Employment
6)Your Supervisor Sign, Full Name, Title, Address of Company (His/her location), Mobile, Desk ph, email, fax
7) You should collect her business card as well and pin it with your Stamp Paper SD.

Hope this helps you !

Cheers...! All the best !

*NB:* I am attaching you one ref document from ACS on guidelines!!!


----------



## Manjari (Oct 24, 2012)

Cartisol said:


> Well time period of your entire stay in any organisation SHOULD be mentioned. Say for example, you have joined a Company A in Jan 1st 2009 and worked until Jan 1st 2011. Then you should given this From and To date as per your employment with the Company A. In this example, Your supervisor should say, *XXX was previously employed with Company A as a Title (Say for ex. Software Developer). She has joined our organisation from Jan 1st 2009 to Jan 1st 2011 and served full time with approx 40 hours per week.*
> 
> *Note:*If you are preparing SD for your current company, kindly change the words above; I mean remove previously. Just make out grammatically correct sentence by yourself with the example above. Also, remember to have the *To date * as date of your signature from your Supervisor on Stamp Paper (SD). Because I've seen in this forum that, people who dont give To date in the letters of the current organisation they are serving for, their experience is not promptly counted and or acknowledged.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for all the help...
will make the suggested changes...


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

Manjari said:


> Thank you so much for all the help...
> will make the suggested changes...


You're welcome 

Yeup, and let me know, I can route you to some senior expats here who can review your format before you finally type into stamp paper (So that you are sure no mistakes ll be there or to avoid painful rework). (If you wish you need it).

Cheers...!


----------



## nsrivast (Nov 2, 2012)

kavitapatel said:


> Thanks a lot!
> 
> In your roles & responsibilities, you can club all of them in one document and share it, I'm not sure if for a single employer, you are allowed to submit 2 documents.
> 
> ...


Thankyou for your reply. I will ask the same question in some other thread. But for my ACS skill assessment I have applied 2 statutoy declarations for different projects but with the same employer. I didn't received my results yet from ACS , so I am not sure wheather this process is correct or not.:ranger:


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

kavitapatel said:


> Yeah I got my Visa grant letter today - it took exact 4 months for the entire process.


Many congratulations Kavita  Happy for you  Cheers...!


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi,

Here's the format that I used for statutory declaration.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...mployee-experience-evidence-3.html#post934962


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

To Whom It May Concern:

I, name of colleague , working as designation of your colleague,
Office address & contact details
do solemnly make the following declaration :


1. Your name is currently working as with company name since tenure, fulltime/part time, working hours per week.

2. Duties & Responsibilities –

Mention duties and responsibilities here

3. Technical Skills include:

Operating systems:
Industry Experience:
Programming Languages:
Database Layer:
Tools



4. Position held:-

• Chronological order of positions held

5. Achievements:
Special awards & recognitions

6. Please note that a statutory declaration is submitted to ACS as HR department of the company cannot issue a detailed experience/reference letter as per information security policies. Hence the only way to help your name with her skill assessment for emigration is by way of this statutory declaration.

I understand that a person who intentionally makes a false statement in a statutory declaration is guilty of an offence under section 11 of the Statutory Declarations Act 1959, and I believe that the statements in this declaration are true in every particular.

7 Signature of person making the declaration

Declared at (name of city) on 10th of August 2012

Before me,

Signature of person before whom the declaration is made



8 Full name, qualification and address of person before whom the declaration is made (in printed letters)

Sign of notary & notorized stamps


----------



## Manjari (Oct 24, 2012)

thanks guys....


----------



## Trijunction (Jan 8, 2013)

can this format be used for CPA Australia/ICAA?


----------



## Tan2Aus (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi,

I am planning to go with SD for my current organization. Will this cause any issues ?

Will ACS would contact my employer anytime. ?

My colleague is ready to sign on the SD.


----------



## nsrivast (Nov 2, 2012)

In your roles & responsibilities, you can club all of them in one document and share it, I'm not sure if for a single employer, you are allowed to submit 2 documents. 

When you start filling the EOI application, at the later stages there is a step, I'm unsure of the stepno., wherein you are required to put the details of countries you've stayed in the past along with the duration. 

I'd applied for ICT business analyst job code.[/QUOTE]

Finally got my ACS skill assessement and I am filling my EOI. I couldn't find a place where I can mention my overseas visit. Could you please do me a fovour by confirming the step no for this entry. I am planning to submit my EOI by sunday. Any help is appriciated.


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

I think then its in the visa submission process where you fill the 'Previous Countries of residence'. This step comes after the step where you fill your IELTS details. In EOI it may not be mandatory I think.


----------



## josh.machine (Aug 4, 2011)

All, am a little bit confused here. Pls help answer my queries. I thought i had all but completed the process and was about to submit before i saw this thread. Actually the assessment page mentions that there is no requirement to submit any other documents than asked for, however i can see here that people have submitted the following
1. Pay slips
2. Employment Reference/Employment proofs
3. Org structure
4. Self declaration/attested mentioning of reason for not submitting reference on company letterhead
5. Bank statement
6. Awards, Appreciations
and what not!

Are the above really necessary, since the website claims they are not to be added at all?
Also if required do all the above need to be notarized as well?

Thanks


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

sureshv said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to go with SD for my current organization. Will this cause any issues ?
> 
> ...


I was told, on random cases, they may call the employer or undersigned.

Well your colleague (As in Supervisory roles only) under whom you reported and was working has better the value for signing you and or someone above 2 levels and in Managerial role (Please study ACS rules). 

Cheers.....!


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

josh.machine said:


> All, am a little bit confused here. Pls help answer my queries. I thought i had all but completed the process and was about to submit before i saw this thread. Actually the assessment page mentions that there is no requirement to submit any other documents than asked for, however i can see here that people have submitted the following
> 1. Pay slips
> 2. Employment Reference/Employment proofs
> 3. Org structure
> ...


Hi,

These documents are required when you submit your visa. At skill assessment stage only employment & education related documents need to be submitted as per ACS online process.


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

josh.machine said:


> All, am a little bit confused here. Pls help answer my queries. I thought i had all but completed the process and was about to submit before i saw this thread. Actually the assessment page mentions that there is no requirement to submit any other documents than asked for, however i can see here that people have submitted the following
> 1. Pay slips
> 2. Employment Reference/Employment proofs
> 3. Org structure
> ...


You are right, people who have applied long ago, have submitted those documents (Evidence is date of post). These days, since October I know, ACS don't entertain these documents.

Your roles/promotions will be part of your SD itself right ! Awards are not given in letterhead of company. I tried in 3 companies of my awards, they didn't mention. Not required.

Only you can provide additonal SD stating why you are not able to get letter in company letterhead(Like its not company policy etc reasons). You have templates for all these here in this thread itself.

Hope this helps.

Cheers..!


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

kavitapatel said:


> Hi,
> 
> These documents are required when you submit your visa. At skill assessment stage only employment & education related documents need to be submitted as per ACS online process.




Josh

Kavita is correct.


----------



## Trijunction (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi Cartisol or Kavita,

I need some guidance from senior members like you! I am also having this issue of not able to get exp. letter from employer. Unfortunately I am not a ICT professional but am a Chartered Accountant. Most of the solutions here are for ACS assessment. I am desperately looking for help in this area for assessments done by CPA Australia/ IPA. Could you please throw some light or provide link/reference where I can find the info?


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

Trijunction said:


> Hi Cartisol or Kavita,
> 
> I need some guidance from senior members like you! I am also having this issue of not able to get exp. letter from employer. Unfortunately I am not a ICT professional but am a Chartered Accountant. Most of the solutions here are for ACS assessment. I am desperately looking for help in this area for assessments done by CPA Australia/ IPA. Could you please throw some light or provide link/reference where I can find the info?



Hi Trijunction

I am really sorry that I honestly don't have idea about CA's process for Migration and their ACS equivalent who evaluates their credentials as I am from Software Development background.

However, I can see some (Rare though) people applying from your background discussing in certain threads. May be I can suggest you to create a new thread and put in your queries and or skim through various threads to see if you can catch someone from your field.

Cheers...!


----------



## josh.machine (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks, i will just lookup the additional SD format and attach that as well. Is there any nomenclature to be followed?


----------



## Manjari (Oct 24, 2012)

kavitapatel said:


> To Whom It May Concern:
> 
> I, name of colleague , working as designation of your colleague,
> Office address & contact details
> ...


hi kavita

i have a query here...the above format nowhere states that the person making the declaration is at supervisor level...so is it necessary to specify?
Also,pls tell that in case of such declaration and random check does ACS check with HR or the undersigned?

Thanks


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

Manjari said:


> hi kavita
> 
> i have a query here...the above format nowhere states that the person making the declaration is at supervisor level...so is it necessary to specify?
> Also,pls tell that in case of such declaration and random check does ACS check with HR or the undersigned?
> ...


ACS may do random check; and with the undersigned ofcourse who is responsible for the originality of the document.

I leave your other question for Kavita!

Cheers..!


----------



## samper (Nov 24, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> Hey faf,
> 
> he gave his co employees references.. for the HR and the manager he gave the declaration. His manager told him that we will give you a reference but for that you will have to increase your notice period from a month to 3 months, which ofcourse we were not willing to do. He told his manager that he can keep the reference with him, and used the statutory declaration. as for the HR, if you have a good repo with your seniors, and you think they will not make it public, ask them for it, the HR refrence or the manager's reference, its all good.. they do call, but it isnt necessary that they will, they might or maybe be they don't..
> 
> our ACS result was out in 22 days flat, i think our agent applied online becasue he knew the results in 22 days.. and they did not call anyone, we gave as many as 80-90 papers to prove his education, his work etc.. they call only to verify if you are stating the truth and have not forged the papers. If you give salary slips, certificates of excellence from your office/s etc, anything to everything that you have to prove your being employed by the company, it adds to your profile.. again, they may call, in our case they did not.


Dear Anj,

ACS don't have any kind of verification process regarding your case their basic job is to verify that you have job related to your qualification and have sufficient experience or not and is your degree is equal to AQF or not or is it equal to diploma. The process of verification and other things will be done by CO after application put in DIAC.

Regards
Samper


----------



## Tan2Aus (Nov 10, 2012)

Cartisol said:


> I was told, on random cases, they may call the employer or undersigned.
> 
> Well your colleague (As in Supervisory roles only) under whom you reported and was working has better the value for signing you and or someone above 2 levels and in Managerial role (Please study ACS rules).
> 
> Cheers.....!


Hi Cartisol, 

Thanks for the response. 

I dont have the message "To Whom so ever it may concern "on the top of SD. i just had saying "Declaration".

I have lodged the application. Is it okay ?


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

sureshv said:


> Hi Cartisol,
> 
> Thanks for the response.
> 
> ...


Hi 

I don't think that's a big mistake or that could stop you from getting a positive result as long as your contents are as per their requirement (Like your full name, designation, full time, duration, roles and responsibilities etc).

Let Kavita confirm you on this too !

Cheers...!


----------



## reach4praveen (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi,
senior expats need your help... i have around 7 years of experience and i have worked in 3 companies during this time. I am taking a statutory declaration from my colleague for the current company.

do i need to provide any additional documents for my work experience with the previous companies. my previous organization will not provide me a refrence in the company letter head. kindly help me with the information related to any additional documents required for ACS clearance ?

Thanks in Advance,
Praveen


----------



## Trijunction (Jan 8, 2013)

reach4praveen said:


> Hi,
> senior expats need your help... i have around 7 years of experience and i have worked in 3 companies during this time. I am taking a statutory declaration from my colleague for the current company.
> 
> do i need to provide any additional documents for my work experience with the previous companies. my previous organization will not provide me a refrence in the company letter head. kindly help me with the information related to any additional documents required for ACS clearance ?
> ...


hi, this whole thread is about what you asked for. In fact,if it is ACS, you are lucky! please search and you will find formats of letters etc well within this thread. All the best!


----------



## coolbuddy2013 (Dec 30, 2012)

Hello friends,

I just applied for ACS, below is the format I used. I am posting it here so that it will help who needs it. I certified it from Gov. of India Notary, signed by my colleague.

-------------------------------------

I, *[Colleague Name]* of *[Colleague Address]* in the State of *[State Name]*, India do solemnly and sincerely declare as follows:-

I have been working with *[Colleague's Company Name]* since *[Duration to and from]* as a *[Colleague Designation]*.

*[Your Name]* was employed with *[Company Name]*, *[Full address]* *[Duration to and from]* as a *[Designation]* on a permanent, full time basis as my work colleague and his work is satisfactory

He is involved in various projects of *[Company Name]*, where he has performed the following duties.


•	Design and development
•	Coding and maintaining
•	Testing
•	Technical Support
•	Documentation


*[Company Name]* doesn’t issue detailed reference letter with duty description. For any employment related queries please feel free to contact me on *[Cell no]*, email: *[/B]

And I make this solemn declaration conscientiously believing the same to be true.

Sworn at: [B][Place][/B]
Date: fill the date

Signature Deponent …………………………………………………………….
Name: [B][Colleague Name][/B]


Before me………………………………………………………………………….
Notary Public


------------------------------


Hope this helps.

Cheers.*


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi,,,

one of my employer is ready to write duties as per ACS guideline, as Programmar, but I didnt work for that. So will ACS accept positive assessment in my case?? Even company is also smal not reputated. It belongs to construction side and making small software testing, but I insist to write roles and responsibilities of Programar?

Is it work? I dont have any payslip, pf, or tax latter, coz all r fake if need to produce.

plz guide me


----------



## Trijunction (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi @coolbiddy, thanks a lot for sharing the content. Did your colleague provide this declaration on a white paper and then you got it notarized? If it is so, have you submitted any proof to establish your colleague's identity or contract? Something like his visiting card etc?


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

howevver my my email is

[email protected]

Regards
jay


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

*Dont want to show exp. of current employer*

Hi,

I don't want to show experience from my current employer as I don't want to let them know that I want to immigrate to Aus. - reason being it might impact my goodwill/appraisal et al. i hope u all understand !

Without showing my current employer exp. I still qualify with 60 points.

I hope ACS or subsequently DIAC may not see this in negative light and decline my PR visa.

Can experts pls guide if it's ok to exclude my current employer exp. Statutory Declaration?

-Guru


----------



## PKR3 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi, I am planning to apply for ACS Skill assessment under 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer.

1)Does ACS recognize / approve my ‘Bachelor’s Degree in Computer Science’ done through Distance education ? (Passed in Second Class [55%] From Madurai Kamaraj University [UGC Approved & NAAC Grade A University]) so that i can claim 15 Points for my education while lodging EOI ?
(If i get 15 points for my education, then ONLY i would be able to achieve the passing mark of total 60 Points for my visa. So i am going ahead with ACS skill assessment only if someone could kindly confirm if i could claim 60 Points for SURE.)
2) Is there any particular website, i can get a confirmation on this prior applying ACS Skill assessment ?

THanks in Advance


----------



## sam2905 (Jan 3, 2013)

gurudev said:


> Hi,
> 
> I don't want to show experience from my current employer as I don't want to let them know that I want to immigrate to Aus. - reason being it might impact my goodwill/appraisal et al. i hope u all understand !
> 
> ...


Hi,

You can always get a statutory declaration for your current employment. Refer to the ACS guidelines http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets...-Guidelines-for-Applicants-1-July-2012-V1.pdf

in how to get a statutory declaration. You can quote all the roles and responsibilities in a document, probably get a sign from one of your good friends (colleagues) and get the declaration form signed by a notary. There are so many posts regarding this declaration which will guide you on the format required. And the minimum points required is 65. And this is a common practice to get a statutory declaration which might give you some extra points and hence will give you a head start. All the best. 

Sam


----------



## samper (Nov 24, 2010)

sam2905 said:


> Hi,
> 
> You can always get a statutory declaration for your current employment. Refer to the ACS guidelines http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets...-Guidelines-for-Applicants-1-July-2012-V1.pdf
> 
> ...


the minimum points to get invitation is 60 now


----------



## josh.machine (Aug 4, 2011)

While in India do i necessarily need to go for a 20rs stamp paper SD or a plain white paper one would do?

Also if its the former, do we type onto the stamp paper or write manually? Get it signed by manager and then notarized? I have no clue about using stamp papers, pls guide.
Thanks


----------



## josh.machine (Aug 4, 2011)

While in India do i necessarily need to go for a 20rs stamp paper SD or a plain white paper one would do?

Also if its the former, do we type onto the stamp paper or write manually? Get it signed by manager and then notarized? I have no clue about using stamp papers, pls guide.
Thanks


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

> Hi,
> 
> You can always get a statutory declaration for your current employment. Refer to the ACS guidelines [link removed]
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply Sam!

I have some more queries:

1. When you say colleague - do you mean at a senior level or same level.

2. Does ACS or later on DIAC require us to establish that the witness is actually a senior?

3. Does the colleague providing his witness need to be working in the same organization for the tenure for which I'm claiming my experience? Does ACS/DIAC actually goes to the length of verifying it?

I appreciate a quick response from all seniors as I found this forum to be very responsive! Kudos!

Thanks,

-Guru


----------



## boysoverflowers (Jan 22, 2013)

On the Declaration, it ask you to state why you could not get a letter from employer? any suggestions?, for example, one of my old companies, told me because of new management they would not right a letter, but if Vetasses were to call or email them, they can verify my employment. I also feel weird going to my current boss asking for a letter, as I don't want to jeopardize my current job. I'm from the US hoping to go to Australia


----------



## josh.machine (Aug 4, 2011)

Repeating my query for answers

While in India do i necessarily need to go for a 20rs stamp paper SD or a plain white paper one would do?

Also if its the former, do we type onto the stamp paper or write manually? Get it signed by manager and then notarized? I have no clue about using stamp papers, pls guide.
Thanks


----------



## josh.machine (Aug 4, 2011)

Repeating my query for answers

While in India do i necessarily need to go for a 20rs stamp paper SD or a plain white paper one would do?

Also if its the former, do we type onto the stamp paper or write manually? Get it signed by manager and then notarized? I have no clue about using stamp papers, pls guide.
Thanks


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

Can experts pls pls answer my query below:

1. Can a colleague who signs the SD be mandatorily be at a senior level.? Can't we get a colleague at same level to sign the SD?

2. Does ACS or later on DIAC require us to establish that the witness is actually a senior?

3. Does the colleague providing his witness need to be working in the same organization for the tenure for which I'm claiming my experience? Does ACS/DIAC actually goes to the length of verifying it?

I appreciate a quick response from all seniors as I found this forum to be very responsive! Kudos!

Thanks,

-Guru


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

Any answers to my query in quotes below? Please help!



gurudev said:


> Can experts pls pls answer my query below:
> 
> 1. Can a colleague who signs the SD be mandatorily be at a senior level.? Can't we get a colleague at same level to sign the SD?
> 
> ...


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

The pdf document link : https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0020/7319/Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants-1-July-2012-V1.pdf

The following was written on Page #10 of above document:

"A Statutory Declaration from a work colleague must describe the working relationship with the applicant and supply details of the duties performed by the applicant with relevant dates of employment. *It is preferable that the work colleague providing the statutory declaration be at a supervisory level.*"

It clearly mentions in bold above that the work colleague should "*preferably be at a supervisory level*" NOT "*Mandatory to be at supervisory level*". Can experts please verify this and give valuable inputs?

Thanks,
- Guru


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

Experts pls guide - I went through the following document link and found that it is *preferable to get SD witnessed from a colleague at supervisory level BUT NOT Mandatory*. 


The pdf document link : https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets...ly-2012-V1.pdf

The following was written on Page #10 of above document:

"A Statutory Declaration from a work colleague must describe the working relationship with the applicant and supply details of the duties performed by the applicant with relevant dates of employment. *It is preferable that the work colleague providing the statutory declaration be at a supervisory level*."

It clearly mentions in *bold *above that the work colleague should "*preferably be at a supervisory level*" NOT "*Mandatory to be at supervisory level*". Can experts please verify this and give valuable inputs if my interpretation is correct?

Thanks,
- Guru


----------



## rajat.tiwari (Sep 29, 2012)

gurudev said:


> Experts pls guide - I went through the following document link and found that it is *preferable to get SD witnessed from a colleague at supervisory level BUT NOT Mandatory*.
> 
> 
> The pdf document link : https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets...ly-2012-V1.pdf
> ...


Yes that is correct.
However make sure:-
1. To follow the format of SD specified.
2. Try not to submit only SDs for all your experience. Having a letter from company if possible is the best bet. Seeing only SDs might raise doubts for assessor. Try talking to HR of your company and they might help. I got the letter for my current company as well from the HR.

Best,
Rajat


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

rajat.tiwari said:


> Yes that is correct.
> However make sure:-
> 1. To follow the format of SD specified.
> 2. Try not to submit only SDs for all your experience. Having a letter from company if possible is the best bet. Seeing only SDs might raise doubts for assessor. Try talking to HR of your company and they might help. I got the letter for my current company as well from the HR.
> ...


Thanks for the response Rajat! I was awaiting some answer desperately. Thanks again!

I have 3 companies including my current company. Unfortunately, I can't provide HR Reference letters for any of those! My experience is genuine though and I have all the supporting documents/payslips/bank stmts/offer letters/appraisal letters/Tax Returns/Form 16 - BUT these are not accepted by ACS.

Just curious - Is it suggested that I risk providing all statutory declarations?

Does ACS accept the scanned copies ONLY since July 2012? I think I saw an old link where ppl have couriered their docs to ACS - I think it is no longer required and everything is online???


----------



## 2raghu (Jan 22, 2013)

Does the colleague/supervisor mean Ex-colleague/Ex-supervisor too? Currently I'm working in a 3rd company but I have very good rapport with my two previous company colleagues/supervisors..Will their signature be valid? Or is it valid only for the current company colleagues/supervisor. Thanks for your time.


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

2raghu said:


> Does the colleague/supervisor mean Ex-colleague/Ex-supervisor too? Currently I'm working in a 3rd company but I have very good rapport with my two previous company colleagues/supervisors..Will their signature be valid? Or is it valid only for the current company colleagues/supervisor. Thanks for your time.


I've researched a lot on the forum and aus immi website. My opinion is:

Ex-colleague (at same level) /Ex-supervisor (1 or 2 levels up) is fine even if s/he is not working in the same company anymore. S/he will need to provide his/her current contact details and designation too.

Experts may pls correct me if I'm wrong!!!


----------



## rajat.tiwari (Sep 29, 2012)

gurudev said:


> Thanks for the response Rajat! I was awaiting some answer desperately. Thanks again!
> 
> I have 3 companies including my current company. Unfortunately, I can't provide HR Reference letters for any of those! My experience is genuine though and I have all the supporting documents/payslips/bank stmts/offer letters/appraisal letters/Tax Returns/Form 16 - BUT these are not accepted by ACS.
> 
> ...


You are welcome Gurudev.
It is perfectly all right to send all experiences as SD. However if you can get it on company letterhead, that is the best option. If not than you can do either of following:-
1. See if your _supervisor_ can give you the letter in similar format on _Company letterhead. _
2. If that is not possible by all means send SDs. Since you already have all the corroborative evidence, including your regular experience certificates, you have nothing to worry _if_ they come back to you. 

If they do comeback for verification it will only be a time delay but I am certain you shall get through. My only point was that the more company letters you have, smoother the ride is. Don't worry ACS has been taken for being much more tough then they actually are .

For your second question - Yes it is all online now and you don't need to do anything except for uploading scanned *pdf* documents.

As for your degree - I _**think**_ you only need to send (scan) ICT qualifications. But others please advice.

And yes you are right ex-colleague and ex-supervisor (even when they themselves are in a different company then the one you both worked in together) are fine as long as they provide contact details and understand that SD is a sworn legal document.

Don't worry or over think and send in your application. 
Good luck,
Rajat


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

Thankyou Rajat! Your valuable inputs are much appreciated! Thanks a ton!

Yeah - I'm anxious but maybe a bit too much  Don't want to waste my hard earned money 

It seems that you have also applied for ACS and awaiting your results - Best of luck to you!

Just one more query - i hope i don't seem like too inquisitive 

Given that the occupational ceiling for system Analyst has almost reached (1596/1800). Is it advisable to go for ACS assessment for System Analyst by first week of February, 2013?

thanks,

- Guru


----------



## rajat.tiwari (Sep 29, 2012)

Not at all a problem Guru. That's what this forum is for.
I understand the anxiousness. And yes it is certainly not cheap. But you will not lose money in a snap. They will give you enough time to salvage the situation if something comes up.
Yes I applied in Dec end and my application is in stage 4 (with assessor). So they did not ask for any additional documents (in that case you go to stage 3). So hopefully I shall get a response by end of next week. Will update here for sure.
As for the ceiling I would agree it is a risk. Do note that you will get points for assessed experience only (which means the experience at the time you got your ACS done). So :-
1. If you would not gain any points for 6 months more of experience than you can go for ACS now (specially if you stand to lose points for age). Your EOI would get preference next year because of earlier date.
2. If 6 months get you extra points than wait till July. More points automatically make your EOI more important.

Also ACS takes a month so from remaining 200 some invites would be used up in that month as well.

Best,
Rajat


----------



## gurudev (Jan 15, 2013)

rajat.tiwari said:


> Not at all a problem Guru. That's what this forum is for.
> I understand the anxiousness. And yes it is certainly not cheap. But you will not lose money in a snap. They will give you enough time to salvage the situation if something comes up.
> Yes I applied in Dec end and my application is in stage 4 (with assessor). So they did not ask for any additional documents (in that case you go to stage 3). So hopefully I shall get a response by end of next week. Will update here for sure.
> As for the ceiling I would agree it is a risk. Do note that you will get points for assessed experience only (which means the experience at the time you got your ACS done). So :-
> ...


Thanks Rajat once again! I really appreciate your wise counsel!

But the only other thing that comes to mind is - again that is the worst case scenario - *System Analyst job code gets removed from the SOL list come July 2013*. :tongue1:


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

*ACS experience*

Hi expact member.

I am in delima about ACS assessment, I assessed my deree( BE IT) as Programmar, but I forgot to assess my experience prior to graduation which might suits as SYSTEM ADMINISTRATOR or SUPPORT ENINEER. As my previous education was Diploma in Electronic.

First of all *Programmar and System Admin *are closely relation occupation assessing by ACS??

If yes than,

I worked as bit different field but my supervisor is ready to write letter according to ACS criteria with 3 yr full time experience to gain 5 additional point to obtain 60 poits to be received visa. Is it alright to manage invitation from visa. Eventhough I dont have supportive documents like payslip, pf and other letter.( However, I can manae payslip.)

my email is

[email protected]


----------



## srikat (Jan 27, 2013)

kavitapatel said:


> To Whom It May Concern:
> 
> I, name of colleague , working as designation of your colleague,
> Office address & contact details
> ...


Thanks for sharing the template. I would like to use the same. 
Just want to confirm if ACS has accepted the SD written in this format? 
Did you get this done on a stamp paper?


----------



## srikat (Jan 27, 2013)

coolbuddy2013 said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I just applied for ACS, below is the format I used. I am posting it here so that it will help who needs it. I certified it from Gov. of India Notary, signed by my colleague.
> 
> ...


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

I am still waiting for reply plz


----------



## shekhar15oc (Nov 8, 2012)

*how to send the SD?*

Hi All,
The ACS has come back asking me to attach one of the missing documents. I need to provide the SD for one of my employments. I have scanned it. But how am I supposed to send them this ?
- Am i supposed to attach it to the old app ? or how?


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

shekhar15oc said:


> Hi All,
> The ACS has come back asking me to attach one of the missing documents. I need to provide the SD for one of my employments. I have scanned it. But how am I supposed to send them this ?
> - Am i supposed to attach it to the old app ? or how?


Just see in the online if you have option to attach or upload, else send (Reply) to the email ID from which you got the request for resubmission.

Cheers...


----------



## Trijunction (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi,

Can anybody kindly provide clarification for the following question:

Academic transcripts are provided in sealed cover by the institute. I think they are supposed to be sent without opening right? But my skill assessment body requires the docs to be uploaded. So is it okay to open the cover and scan them?
or when they mean "transcripts", they are just referring to copies of "mark sheets" but not new copies issued by educational institute in sealed cover?


----------



## Manu884 (Feb 2, 2013)

I am preparing the Stuatory declaration for my present company...I collecting the document from my collegure, he is not having a business card. he can provide his offer letter,Letter of increment and his promotion letter.

Will it be fine to have his contact number in the statuary declaration letter where he signs....


----------



## srikat (Jan 27, 2013)

No where in ACS website or in any of its official documents or PDFs do I see the mention of a requirement of providing colleague's (the one giving you SD) business card/offer letter/increment letter/promotion letter.

Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## shekhar15oc (Nov 8, 2012)

Cartisol said:


> Just see in the online if you have option to attach or upload, else send (Reply) to the email ID from which you got the request for resubmission.
> 
> Cheers...


Thanks for your reply. In the online application, I do not see any option to add an attachment. There I can see following 3 options -
1) New Application 
2) Recall Saved Application
3) Linking to an Earlier Application

None seem to match my case. How are other people sending additional docs?


----------



## Jazz2013 (Feb 3, 2013)

Can any one please share the Statutory Declaration template or sample who has applied recently applied for getting skills assessment from ACS. I am working as software engineer in my 3rd company with 8 yrs of total exp.

Your timely help will be appreciated.......


----------



## srikat (Jan 27, 2013)

Jazz2013 said:


> Can any one please share the Statutory Declaration template or sample who has applied recently applied for getting skills assessment from ACS. I am working as software engineer in my 3rd company with 8 yrs of total exp.
> 
> Your timely help will be appreciated.......


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...declaration-format-merged-44.html#post1022446


----------



## Jazz2013 (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks srikat....


----------



## 2raghu (Jan 22, 2013)

Do we need to have separate SD's for each tenure in a company? I have worked in 3 companies, so do I need to have separate SD's mentioning the roles and responsibilities in each company and signed by colleagues? please clarify. Thanks for your time.


----------



## srikat (Jan 27, 2013)

One SD per company as far as I know. But only if you are not able to get a employment letter.


----------



## shaishav (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi,

I am opting for SD as I do not intend to get the letter from my company.

I have taken 2 reference letters from my senior colleagues. I have one question:

Do I need to take the reference from my colleagues of a stamp paper? I have taken the letter from them on a plain paper with their business cards and ID card photo copy.

Regards,

Shaishav


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi, you need to submit reference letters either on company letter head or on stamp paper (statutory declaration). Reference letter on plain paper will not be accepted by ACS.


----------



## srikat (Jan 27, 2013)

kavitapatel said:


> ...Reference letter on plain paper will not be accepted by ACS.


Just curious. Is this by experience or is this written anywhere?


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

Its mentioned on ACS site.


----------



## shaishav (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi Kavitapatel,

Thanks a lot. My assessing authority is Vetassess. I guess they would also follow the same rules/guidelines.

Regards,

Shaishav



kavitapatel said:


> Hi, you need to submit reference letters either on company letter head or on stamp paper (statutory declaration). Reference letter on plain paper will not be accepted by ACS.


----------



## srikat (Jan 27, 2013)

kavitapatel said:


> Its mentioned on ACS site.


If you do not mind, can you kindly provide the URL where this is mentioned?

I thought I have gone through all the relevant links, but couldn't find the requirement that SD must be on a stamp paper.


----------



## shaishav (Jan 27, 2013)

Dear Srikat,

I have taken my SD on stamp paper for not getting the letter of reference from the company and the other reference letters on plain paper with supporting documents.

Did you do the same?

Regards,

Shaishav





srikat said:


> If you do not mind, can you kindly provide the URL where this is mentioned?
> 
> I thought I have gone through all the relevant links, but couldn't find the requirement that SD must be on a stamp paper.


----------



## srikat (Jan 27, 2013)

shaishav said:


> Dear Srikat,
> 
> I have taken my SD on stamp paper for not getting the letter of reference from the company and the other reference letters on plain paper with supporting documents.
> 
> ...


We got employment letters on company letter heads from previous employers and SD from colleague for current employer on Rs. 20 stamp paper.


----------



## shaishav (Jan 27, 2013)

I have only one employer and I've been working for 8 years now.

To be on the safe side, I will go the SD way + SD from colleague(both on stamp paper of Rs.20)

Thanks for your input



srikat said:


> We got employment letters on company letter heads from previous employers and SD from colleague for current employer on Rs. 20 stamp paper.


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

Check this link- SD should be signed by authorised witness (list too is mentioned here)

http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets...-Guidelines-for-Applicants-1-July-2012-V1.pdf


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

Check this link- SD should be signed by authorised witness (list too is mentioned here)

http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets...-Guidelines-for-Applicants-1-July-2012-V1.pdf


----------



## srikat (Jan 27, 2013)

kavitapatel said:


> Check this link- SD should be signed by authorised witness (list too is mentioned here)
> 
> http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets...-Guidelines-for-Applicants-1-July-2012-V1.pdf


I did go through that PDF and no where do I see the mention of requirement of SD being *on stamp paper*. Can you kindly point me to the page number in the PDF where it is written so?

I do understand that SD should also be certified by a person like notary - but that could as well be done on a white sheet of paper. Isn't it?


----------



## vn143 (Aug 30, 2012)

*189 Query*

Hi Friends
One of my friend is having relative sponsored VISA for Victoria state. He is not getting enough opportunities there so he just want to apply for 189 Subclass for his wife. Currently they are in Victoria(Australia).

I just want to confirm if Relative sponsored Visa guys can still apply for 189 VISA.


----------



## Chetu (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi Kavita,

I have a situation here ,one of my previous company wont give me reference letter and moreover the company was shutdown and nobody works there , but I am in contact with my superiors who worked there and they are all in different companies . So if I get an SD from one of my seniors or manager what are the additional documents I might need along with SD ,since the seniors or manager is no long with my prvious company.

Thanks for you help,
Chethan


----------



## srikat (Jan 27, 2013)

Chetu said:


> Hi Kavita,
> 
> I have a situation here ,one of my previous company wont give me reference letter and moreover the company was shutdown and nobody works there , but I am in contact with my superiors who worked there and they are all in different companies . So if I get an SD from one of my seniors or manager what are the additional documents I might need along with SD ,since the seniors or manager is no long with my prvious company.
> 
> ...


No other additional docs are needed if I am not mistaken.


----------



## Chetu (Jan 14, 2013)

Am sorry for not being specific , I'd the one who signs my SD is not working with my old company then should I also attach his experience letter that proves that he worked with me ?


----------



## slscripters (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi Trijunction,

We have the same problem, I do not know if this Statutory Declaration applies for CPA Australia assessment. Did you get any answer?


----------



## akajain (Dec 26, 2012)

Everyone,

In my opinion, ACS has not advised to use Stamp paper for Statuary Declaration, but if you want to give it a authenticated look, use of a e-Stamp (notary attested, thats what i did successfully) won't harm you anyway. rather, it will put you above any confusion and fear one may have. 


IELTS: 6.0|ACS App:16-DEC|ACS ACK:14-Feb|EOI sub:15-Feb|EOI Invite:awaiting


----------



## Chetu (Jan 14, 2013)

True that ... I don't think old style revenue stamp papers are valid anymore . With e stamp paper ACS can even verify that it's authentic using the paper ID


----------



## monima (Feb 16, 2013)

Anj is right. Send as much substantiation as possible. Our first assessment was denied, but we got credit for work that we substantiated with a statutory declaration. The second assessment gave us zero credit for the same job anc ACS tells us that we needed more substantiation. Very poor form given they accepted it the first time, so throw as much documentation as possible at them!


----------



## akshay1229 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hello everyone..

Is it lawful to get copied certified by family member who is qualified?
OR 

Can I get certified copy from my grandfather who is veteran registered lawyer ?


----------



## Trijunction (Jan 8, 2013)

what a contrast! you guys are talking about e-stamp paper for ACS and on the other hand, I had to send original certified true copies by courier to CPA Australia for my " accountant" skill assessment. They took 4 working days after delivery of courier just to confirm that they have received the docs!


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

Well, I just submitted ref letter in ACS as* Data base A* ANZXCO code....

But My experience( 3.5 yrs) was after my Diploma and before my IT degree. I am in biggest dillemma whether DIAC or ACS gives me point for experience or not?
Because I dont have any secondary docs as payslip, bank statement, coz i used to work 6 yrs ago ther, and as per policy I wuld get salary on cash..

How I convince DIAC in this situaiton..

plz help


----------



## nilwal (Mar 4, 2013)

Statutory Declaration has to be made on stamp paper? value? :confused2:


----------



## shaishav (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi,

I have sent it on plain paper after I got the following response from VETASSESS:

"Thank you for your e-mail.

The qualification and employment documents can be either original documents on official company letterhead or certified copies of these. *Stat decs do not have to be on any particular type of paper, as long as they follow the official format and have been witnessed and signed by an authorized person.*"





nilwal said:


> Statutory Declaration has to be made on stamp paper? value? :confused2:


----------



## nilwal (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you .
That's relief to me as well as to my team lead 



shaishav said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have sent it on plain paper after I got the following response from VETASSESS:
> 
> ...


----------



## shaishav (Jan 27, 2013)

Which occupation are you applying for?



nilwal said:


> Thank you .
> That's relief to me as well as to my team lead


----------



## nilwal (Mar 4, 2013)

I am applying for Software Engineer, hope that ACS will accept SD on plain paper.



shaishav said:


> Which occupation are you applying for?


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi, I'm not sure if you can submit it on plain paper.
I'd sent the SD on notarised stamp paper (Rs. 100).


----------



## shaishav (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi Kavita,

I had sent it on a plain paper only after getting a mail confirmation from VETASSESS and speaking to them. My file is currently being assessed. Let's see what the outcome is.



kavitapatel said:


> Hi, I'm not sure if you can submit it on plain paper.
> I'd sent the SD on notarised stamp paper (Rs. 100).


----------



## srikat (Jan 27, 2013)

and we used a Rs. 20 stamp paper. Also in assessment stage.


----------



## Rajesh2581 (Feb 9, 2013)

For SD , one of my friend has taken it on a plain paper with the format required by ACS with business card of the colleague attached and signed by him then notarized.

He got +ve assessment with ACS with no issues. But this was done 6months before.Not sure about any current changes with ACS after that.

Thanks
Rajesh


----------



## nilwal (Mar 4, 2013)

Have you used http://www.ag.gov.au/Publications/Documents/CommonwealthStatutorydeclarationform.pdf format for declaration? Got it's reference from ACS Guidelines document.

Thanks,
Nikhil


----------



## vbh (Mar 20, 2013)

*third party statuary declaration*

Hello,
I submitted my docs on ACS website and today i got the reply from the case officer:
Please upload the following documents:
Certified copy of detailed employer references from company (all 5 points below must be on the one document) 
Each employment reference must contain:
Start & Finish Dates of Employment
Description of Duties Performed
Hours worked - Full time or Part time
Country where Employment was Completed
Company Letterhead and signed by the author

What i submit was:
1. ref letter in plain A4 paper from my colleague describing roles/resp, start and end date of employment, full time, country , with their business card ,duly notarized.
2. HR letter on company letter head stating start end date and my designation.

i have merged both of them (1) and (2) in one pdf.

I dont know what else they rerquire? 
I cannot get the roles/resp on company letter head .
Can anyone help?

do they want it to be statuary declared.if yes, anyone has any format for india statuary declaration?
pls reply ASAP.


----------



## vbh (Mar 20, 2013)

also, if it is a statuary declaration, should it be on stamp paper in india ?


----------



## Chetu (Jan 14, 2013)

vbh said:


> also, if it is a statuary declaration, should it be on stamp paper in india ?


Yes it should be on an e stamp paper with u as first party and one who gives the sd as second party for your reference letter stamp paper... For self declaration stat dec which is given stating y u can't give proper job ref , in this first party should be u and second party can be acs Australia .


----------



## nectar_s (Nov 3, 2012)

*reference letter*

i have got reference letter from employer on a plain paper, in this case, should i also give statutory declaration that why i am not able to give in letter head, also if this has to be signed by my manager . please advise.


----------



## viralsagar20 (Apr 18, 2013)

*Please advise*



anj1976 said:


> Hi Siva,
> The same topic had been discussed before, Anyway, my husband is from IT and had problem with the reference letter as well, he has cleared his acs and in not more than 25 days. I will give you a list of things that we added
> 1. All certificates i.e. degree, diploma, short term course, MCSE etc, whatever you have done, attach them all
> 2. All certificates ever given to you by the companies you worked for, like certificate of excellence, letters of promotion, salary hike letters, employment / contract letter of probation period or permanent employee etc, anything and everything that can be a proof of your being employed at your current as well as previous companies.
> ...


Hello advise me on couples of questions

1: do i need statutory declaration on stamp paper or on plain paper who will sign it.
Do u have format of Indian statutory declaration ? I am confused on this

2: does all copies of original needs notary and true copies or some need notary and some needs true copies.


----------



## viralsagar20 (Apr 18, 2013)

*Please advise*



josh.machine said:


> Repeating my query for answers
> 
> While in India do i necessarily need to go for a 20rs stamp paper SD or a plain white paper one would do?
> 
> ...


I have just made my colleague to signed it.. But I haven't done in witness of some notary public.. SD declarations have be witness by notary.. Please advise.. I should just get notary or should make another SD all togather.


----------



## Trijunction (Jan 8, 2013)

viralsagar20 said:


> I have just made my colleague to signed it.. But I haven't done in witness of some notary public.. SD declarations have be witness by notary.. Please advise.. I should just get notary or should make another SD all togather.


Steps are like this..you buy stamp paper add more white pages to fit all the content.. Print/type/writer the declaration in it.ask your friend to go to a notary public and sign in front of them. Finally ask notary to sign it. All stamp paper plus notary sign together costs you around rs.300.

Once done take xerox of this and again get signed by any one who is authorized to, as certified true copy. This could be notary public, gazetted officer,bank manager e c etc..

Hope this helps!


----------



## DKY (May 11, 2013)

baljinsi said:


> Hi ReachAli,
> 
> Designation doesn't matter at all. Even ACS claims it and they just go with Roles and responsibilities. So your challenge is to get all ur work responsibilities written on letter-head from your company. if that's not possible get it from your colleague who is higher in ur Org. Also attach a statuatory declaration where you mention your detailed roles and responsibilities during all your tennure within the Org. Give the details about tools etc. designation is just important to show your current position is the Org. Everybody understands that in IT designations are not the reflection of your work responsibilities---
> Thanks,
> -Balji


Hi,

I am not able to get the employer reference letter from company. So I am using self statutory declaration on stamp paper and will get it signed by notary.
Also i will prepare a experience letter from my supervisor. Is this also required on a stamp paper (signed by notary) or is it okay to write it on plain paper?
It would be great if you can clarify this doubt.


----------



## pinky88 (May 14, 2013)

Very informative thanks


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

I have worked for 3 companies till now, this is my 3rd one. None of the companies are ready to give the "Letter Head", is it ok if i submit 1 reference each from the my previous companies? Any problems? I will get the declaration etc done.


----------



## Jazz2013 (Feb 3, 2013)

That should be fine. 



bond_bhai said:


> I have worked for 3 companies till now, this is my 3rd one. None of the companies are ready to give the "Letter Head", is it ok if i submit 1 reference each from the my previous companies? Any problems? I will get the declaration etc done.


----------



## nakool (May 31, 2013)

omapte said:


> Please see attached Mgr decl..


Hi,
I will be applying to ACS for skill assessment. Could you pls share the format for Manager and Self statutory Declaration in doc file. The image is not clear as its too small.

Thanx.


----------



## d_shanke (Jun 7, 2012)

DKY said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am not able to get the employer reference letter from company. So I am using self statutory declaration on stamp paper and will get it signed by notary.
> Also i will prepare a experience letter from my supervisor. Is this also required on a stamp paper (signed by notary) or is it okay to write it on plain paper?
> It would be great if you can clarify this doubt.


AFAIK, self statutory declaration are no longer acceptable by ACS. Having said that one cannot stop you from providing it.
Ideal thing for you to do would be to get a stat declaration from your supervisor on a 20 rs stamp paper and get it notarized from a lawyer.
I have attached a sample stat declaration.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

I have posted the same queries in another thread but didnt get any reply. So please someone here help me..

The person who is signing the SD was my previous manager(team A) and now im reporting to someone(team b) else as my team was changed. Can My Team A manager sign?

The manager does not have his business card. His mail id and contact no enough? or i need to submit his experience letter?

MY company ABC was acquired by another XYZ. So 4yrs in ABC and 4yrs in XYZ.

Do i need to mention that ABC was acquired by XYZ?

I read i need to submit an internet news regarding acquisition. I have that news. Should my manager sign the same? or should he include the same in his SD?

If i mention about the acquisition should I give separate reference letters? or the current manager 

Please guide me. My manager is ready to sign. If my doubts are cleared, by next week im planning to submit the documents. Waiting for the expat seniors help.


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi, your team A's manager can sign it, it should be fine. Provided he can cover all the responsibilities performed during your tenure and all these cover the job description as part of ACS or other authorities.

Business card is not required to be submitted, notorised stamp paper should be fine. 
You can mention the name change/acquisition details in the reference letters, no proofs would be required.

For more details, go through this helpful pdf - http://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0017/12635/Employment-FAQs.pdf

Best wishes.


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

DKY said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am not able to get the employer reference letter from company. So I am using self statutory declaration on stamp paper and will get it signed by notary.
> Also i will prepare a experience letter from my supervisor. Is this also required on a stamp paper (signed by notary) or is it okay to write it on plain paper?
> It would be great if you can clarify this doubt.


Self declaration SDs are no longer accepted. Your supervisor will have to give a reference letter as a SD on stamp paper which is required to be notorised, plain paper will not do.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

kavitapatel said:


> Hi, your team A's manager can sign it, it should be fine. Provided he can cover all the responsibilities performed during your tenure and all these cover the job description as part of ACS or other authorities.
> 
> Business card is not required to be submitted, notorised stamp paper should be fine.
> You can mention the name change/acquisition details in the reference letters, no proofs would be required.
> ...


Hi Kavita,

Thanks for the quick response. I would include a statement telling that the company was acquired in the SD itself as u have suggested. I also have an offer letter from the company stating the acquisition. I will upload that also. Thanks again.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

one more doubt.. Can you please tell me whether the Manager has to sign the SD in front of a notary or can i get it signed from him and take to Notary attestation later? WItness is needed? then who can be the witness? Contact details of the witness is also required? can my wife or my collegue be the witness?


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

Trijunction said:


> Steps are like this..you buy stamp paper add more white pages to fit all the content.. Print/type/writer the declaration in it.ask your friend to go to a notary public and sign in front of them. Finally ask notary to sign it. All stamp paper plus notary sign together costs you around rs.300.
> 
> Once done take xerox of this and again get signed by any one who is authorized to, as certified true copy. This could be notary public, gazetted officer,bank manager e c etc..
> 
> Hope this helps!


This means twice the notary has to attest? same notary can sign again?


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

Sai2Aus said:


> Hi Kavita,
> 
> Thanks for the quick response. I would include a statement telling that the company was acquired in the SD itself as u have suggested. I also have an offer letter from the company stating the acquisition. I will upload that also. Thanks again.


Hi,

I am not sure if you will be allowed to upload any supporting documents like this during skill assessment, atleast there was no option in ACS application.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

kavitapatel said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am not sure if you will be allowed to upload any supporting documents like this during skill assessment, atleast there was no option in ACS application.


Oh.. in that offer letter it is mentioned about the company acquisition. Can I add this along with the SD? 

Also plz answer my above queries.


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

Sai2Aus said:


> Oh.. in that offer letter it is mentioned about the company acquisition. Can I add this along with the SD?
> 
> Also plz answer my above queries.


Mention a line in your SD, that should be fine. You wont be allowed to attach offer letters at the skill assessment stage. Later during visa application, you can submit all supporting documents.


----------



## d_shanke (Jun 7, 2012)

Sai2Aus said:


> This means twice the notary has to attest? same notary can sign again?


If you can attach a coloured scanned copy of your original notarized sd then there is no need of true copy certification. 
Or for that matters for all your docs if you submit coloured scanned copy of your original docs, no need of doing true copy certification.


----------



## mimfarook (May 30, 2013)

Hi guys a quick question.

My scenario is, I was working at company A and then transferred to company B which is a sister concern on company B. My manager is still the same and I am getting him to give me a ref letter covering the whole period. Only problem is that in company A I got cash in hand and no payslips while company B gives me payslip and pays to bank.also I got a transfer letter to prove this.

Is it ok if I write a notarized self declaration of the whole scenario and submit the same.I will support it with whatever documents I have.

Pls advise.
Thanks


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

mimfarook said:


> Hi guys a quick question.
> 
> My scenario is, I was working at company A and then transferred to company B which is a sister concern on company B. My manager is still the same and I am getting him to give me a ref letter covering the whole period. Only problem is that in company A I got cash in hand and no payslips while company B gives me payslip and pays to bank.also I got a transfer letter to prove this.
> 
> ...


First of all, u need to sort out somethings... 
Tell me off all your employment years, for how many years do you have
1. Payslips 
2. Tax papers 
3. Bank statements

After this you can decide on the number of years of employment and then think about ref letters..


----------



## mimfarook (May 30, 2013)

divyap said:


> First of all, u need to sort out somethings...
> Tell me off all your employment years, for how many years do you have
> 1. Payslips
> 2. Tax papers
> ...


Hi divya,

I have close to two years total experience, but I need to only show one year for my assessment. This period is for 4 months of the two years.

I have payslips, bank statement and taxpapers for the rest of the period.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

mimfarook said:


> Hi guys a quick question.
> 
> My scenario is, I was working at company A and then transferred to company B which is a sister concern on company B. My manager is still the same and I am getting him to give me a ref letter covering the whole period. Only problem is that in company A I got cash in hand and no payslips while company B gives me payslip and pays to bank.also I got a transfer letter to prove this.
> 
> ...


As far as i know payslips, bank statements etc are not necessary for ACS. Just the reference letters, statutory declarations, qualification documents and passport copies are enough. 

All finance documents are required at the time of filing the Visa.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

kavitapatel said:


> Mention a line in your SD, that should be fine. You wont be allowed to attach offer letters at the skill assessment stage. Later during visa application, you can submit all supporting documents.


Thank you. I was doubtful if ACS will ask me to provide proof of the acquisition. Now im clear.



d_shanke said:


> If you can attach a coloured scanned copy of your original notarized sd then there is no need of true copy certification.
> Or for that matters for all your docs if you submit coloured scanned copy of your original docs, no need of doing true copy certification.


Thank u. Im asking my manager to sign in front of the notary. and will ask the same notary to sign. will take a color xerox and upload the same. Thanks for clearing the doubt.


----------



## mimfarook (May 30, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> As far as i know payslips, bank statements etc are not necessary for ACS. Just the reference letters, statutory declarations, qualification documents and passport copies are enough.
> 
> All finance documents are required at the time of filing the Visa.


Ok thanks for the info. But just to be safe shall I prepare this SD. Atleast I cud use it for the visa.


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

mimfarook said:


> Ok thanks for the info. But just to be safe shall I prepare this SD. Atleast I cud use it for the visa.


Though ACS doesn't need them, but still eventually they are required while lodging visa. 

It is only safe to get the employment duration in assessment to be in sync with your actual duration. 

This wil help you. 

Ppl advising you the other way are only giving temp fix. If u can go without those 4 months then I would recommend you do the same. Even waiting for 4 more months is safe than taking risk. 

Cheers, all the best.


----------



## d_shanke (Jun 7, 2012)

Sai2Aus said:


> Thank you. I was doubtful if ACS will ask me to provide proof of the acquisition. Now im clear.
> 
> Thank u. Im asking my manager to sign in front of the notary. and will ask the same notary to sign. will take a color xerox and upload the same. Thanks for clearing the doubt.


I hope you meant a scanned soft copy in colour  
Its simply amaZing that Xerox is still used as a synonym for copy


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi ,

I have been reading this forum and I am thankful to all who are sharing their knowledge and experience , what has made me come out say that Please help I have some queries is a present incident where a jerk told me that it doesnt work as they mention on website you need to do somethings which are shady ... which my ethics and upbringing doesnot permit .. so here I am in state of some confusion and seek valuable guidance .

To keep things in perspective I am 32 years old , have 7 overall in IELTS sadly writing has a 6.0 , working as a Deputy Manager in finance company owned by a PSU .. orking in branch operations , I do have all the documents right from my appointment letter , confirmation letter ,appraisal letters , Form 16's , PF statements , salary credited in savings account. Duties performed by me are of Training and Development Professionals working for same company since 2005 September.



Issue I am facing : As per company rules - Service Reference Letter cannot be given , I found this thread as answer to most of my questions and I have convinced my Manager to get me a SD ...however I am still marred and intrigued with some doubts for which I seek guidance..

1. Self SD where I say that its against company policy to give reference letters on letter head , is it mandatory to mention duties performed by me ??? My manager is going to enlist the same in his SD anyways ??

2. Is it mandatory to have SD on a stamp paper ?? I know its advisable however my doubt stands at is it mandatory to have SD on a stamp paper!

3. 5 duties have been listed by my manager on SD of 29 performed by me and 7 I have mentioned in my CV , here I have 2 questions is it mandatory to submit CV whilst getting an assessment from VETASSESS and if yes how imp are references as advised by VETASSESS website??

4. I have read Document 6 , 1119.pdf and nowhere its mentioned that DIAC will accept statutory declaration , however the same are being accepted which is a ground reality .. requesting to please guide me if there is any link which leads to confirm that DIAC will accept statutory declarations in lieu of SD.

5. If I were to apply today for assessment then I will be assessed for 7 years and 10 months and whilst applying I will have more than 8 years experience as on date of EOI , what chances do I stand to get the whole experience eligible for work expreince points ?? As I am thinking for 190 SA , I am also thinking if I were to underclaim the points i.e less than 8 years still I will sail through and if due to my bad luck DIAC / CO is not in good mood they can very well deny me a visa stating how can you train someone when you have just joined organisation!!??? hence I am thinking of underclaiming to negate chances of CO telling me I am being rejected for over claim of points !!!

6. God forbids and if VETASSESS & or DIAC says my experience is not relevant and then I reapply to VETASSESS as a Branch Manager for financial institution again with a SD from my Manager wont VETASSESS get mad and seek clarifications for giving mutliple SD for multiple profiles from same person by same manager ????

Requesting seniors to please guide .. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I have been reading this forum and I am thankful to all who are sharing their knowledge and experience , what has made me come out say that Please help I have some queries is a present incident where a jerk told me that it doesnt work as they mention on website you need to do somethings which are shady ... which my ethics and upbringing doesnot permit .. so here I am in state of some confusion and seek valuable guidance .
> 
> ...




Hi,

Self declaration SDs are no longer allowed, so there will only be one SD from your manager. Ensure that you include all the responsibilities and cover all the points mentioned in job description as per the ANZSCO code. 
Since you cannot get a reference letter on letter head, stamp paper (rs. 100) should be submitted, reference letter on plain paper will not be accepted.

If you wish to get more points, you can wait for 2 more months. EOI asks you to list employment details where the end date is not mentioned for the employer you are currently working at, so ideally it should take points for 8 years, provided you submit EOI after completing 8 years. 

You should check all the relevant job codes and the responsibilities that you'll be putting in your SD along with your education details and double check which role will be the most applicable one. Whether you can resend your application for reassessment, you'll have to check with your authority body. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

Well just got my documents and SD from my Manager verified by notary , however she doesnot have a visiting card at present , she has told me to write down her mobile number with pen just below her signature ... will that work or should that be in print or stamp only ???


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Well just got my documents and SD from my Manager verified by notary , however she doesnot have a visiting card at present , she has told me to write down her mobile number with pen just below her signature ... will that work or should that be in print or stamp only ???


I too didnt have the business card. I got the details printed on the stamp paper. Dont know if you can write it in pen. You can attach a Org chart which you yourself can draw.


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

Sai2Aus said:


> I too didnt have the business card. I got the details printed on the stamp paper. Dont know if you can write it in pen. You can attach a Org chart which you yourself can draw.


Its best to print it on stamp paper.


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

Sai2Aus said:


> I too didnt have the business card. I got the details printed on the stamp paper. Dont know if you can write it in pen. You can attach a Org chart which you yourself can draw.


Its best to print the number on stamp paper. Organisation chart may or may not be required.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

kavitapatel said:


> Its best to print it on stamp paper.


Thanks..... Will add it as a footer on stamp paper


Stating name of Notary... Registration Number and contact number.. Hope that should work..... 

I jus have another query... How do you rate vetassess advisory services.... Is it worth going in for consultation???? 

All he basic information required and documents are ready with me.. Still I am thinking why take chance?? 

Ek paar puchay kharu??? 

Is it worth time, energy and $$$??? 


Requesting Kavita and other seniors for guidance..


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Thanks..... Will add it as a footer on stamp paper
> 
> 
> Stating name of Notary... Registration Number and contact number.. Hope that should work.....
> ...



VETASSESS wasn't my assessing authority, so donot have any idea. I'd to go with ACS.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

kavitapatel said:


> VETASSESS wasn't my assessing authority, so donot have any idea. I'd to go with ACS.


Thanks


----------



## samuel_max (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi,

Is it necessary to put my manager's or supervisor's official mail id in statutory declaration? Or if I can put his personal mail id for the same? 

The reason for this question may sound very stupid, but the things work like this unfortunately in my current organization. There were some security related incidents happened in recent past. So all the employees were communicated, not to use their mail id other than official purpose.

Thanks.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

samuel_max said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it necessary to put my manager's or supervisor's official mail id in statutory declaration? Or if I can put his personal mail id for the same?
> 
> ...


Your manager's personal mail id ......also works....no harm


----------



## samuel_max (Jul 13, 2013)

JP Mosa said:


> Your manager's personal mail id ......also works....no harm


Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm a self-employed individual and I take up projects on contract as a management consultant. I have the contracts & work-ex letters however I'm told I should include a Statuory Declaration since that is required by VETASSESS. Has anyone applied in this situation? I'm not sure what I must write in my declaration to explain this.



kavitapatel said:


> Hi,
> 
> Self declaration SDs are no longer allowed, so there will only be one SD from your manager. Ensure that you include all the responsibilities and cover all the points mentioned in job description as per the ANZSCO code.
> Since you cannot get a reference letter on letter head, stamp paper (rs. 100) should be submitted, reference letter on plain paper will not be accepted.


Hi Kavita, could you please clarify by what you mean that "Self declaration SDs are no longer allowed', not allowed by whom/where?


----------



## kavitapatel (Jul 13, 2012)

peanut48 said:


> I'm a self-employed individual and I take up projects on contract as a management consultant. I have the contracts & work-ex letters however I'm told I should include a Statuory Declaration since that is required by VETASSESS. Has anyone applied in this situation? I'm not sure what I must write in my declaration to explain this.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Kavita, could you please clarify by what you mean that "Self declaration SDs are no longer allowed', not allowed by whom/where?


Self declarations mean the declaration signed by oneself is not allowed any more, all Statutory declarations should be from either your colleague or supervisor.


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

kavitapatel said:


> Self declarations mean the declaration signed by oneself is not allowed any more, all Statutory declarations should be from either your colleague or supervisor.



Hi Kavita, my question was which organisation or assessing body did not allow this self declaration anymore? What happens to those self-employed or individual professionals working on projects/contracts like me? Could you provide any link to where I can find this information that self SD's are not allowed?

Thanks


----------



## sam2905 (Jan 3, 2013)

sgn1982 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning to apply skills assessment from TRA.
> 
> ...


You can get SD from your supervisor. follow the SD formats and rules. You will be providing the phone number / contact address of your supervisor. DIAC might call them up and ask. But it is very rare chance they will call and verify. And they will not call the company for SD. You do not have to worry if you have a legitimate SD. They do not call your employer and verify. They also know that it might create a problem.


----------



## sgn1982 (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks SAM2905 for your advice,,But my SD is for my previous job 5 years back. Will DIAC still contact refree??


----------



## sam2905 (Jan 3, 2013)

sgn1982 said:


> Thanks SAM2905 for your advice,,But my SD is for my previous job 5 years back. Will DIAC still contact refree??


I think that should not be a problem. Even for the job you had 5 years back, when you cannot get a letter from your employer, you can get an SD from your colleague or friend. They might call and verify. But it is very very rare. I have hardly seen people posting in forum that DIAC called the referers to verify.


----------



## sgn1982 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Hi SAM2905*



sam2905 said:


> I think that should not be a problem. Even for the job you had 5 years back, when you cannot get a letter from your employer, you can get an SD from your colleague or friend. They might call and verify. But it is very very rare. I have hardly seen people posting in forum that DIAC called the referers to verify.


Thanks for the advice,,


----------



## srikat (Jan 27, 2013)

I would like share my experience in getting Statutory Declaration for ACS. I didn't want to approach my current employer for Employment reference letter and hence took a Statutory Declaration from an ex-colleague of my current company. I did not even attach the business card of ex-colleague. I have just mentioned the details that are mentioned in the ACS template available in ACS site. I have explained my job role and responsibilities at high level in 5 to 10 points. ACS has accepted it.


----------



## roythomas (Jul 16, 2013)

Srikat, did you do declaration on a stamp paper or plain paper? Can you please send the format you have sent?


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> Hi Kavita, my question was which organisation or assessing body did not allow this self declaration anymore? What happens to those self-employed or individual professionals working on projects/contracts like me? Could you provide any link to where I can find this information that self SD's are not allowed?
> 
> Thanks


Vetassess does accept self sd with all the other supporting documentary evidence.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

snarayan said:


> Vetassess does accept self sd with all the other supporting documentary evidence.


No.. It has to be from a colleague... Preferably from a superior.... Self Sd's are not accepted.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> No.. It has to be from a colleague... Preferably from a superior.... Self Sd's are not accepted.


If you are unable to obtain a Statement of Service from your employer you should submit a Statutory Declaration. This is a written statement declared to be true in the presence of an authorised witness.* This should be verifiable and be supported by other evidence of your employment.
The Statutory Declaration – must include the following details:
the full name and address of the company and any telephone, fax numbers, email and website addresses
the name and position of your direct superior and a contact number for them
details of the exact period of employment including:
• whether permanent or temporary
• whether full-time or part-time
• position(s) held - positions should not be described by generic titles (for example, research officer, public servant) but according to the nature of the duties undertaken (for example, research chemist, accounts clerk)
•the main five (5) duties undertaken, and the salary earned
•The reason why you cannot obtain a statement from the employer.
Please note that a Statutory Declaration is compulsory if you are unable to obtain a statement from your employer, and must be supplied as part of your evidence. It is important to note that under the Statutory Declarations Act 1959 a person who wilfully makes a false statement in a statutory declaration is guilty of an offence and may be fined or jailed, or both.
You can find out more about statutory declarations at www.ag.gov.au/statdec


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> No.. It has to be from a colleague... Preferably from a superior.... Self Sd's are not accepted.


Correct me if I am wrong... Just sharing information which I think is correct... Only self sd will not be accepted by vetassess.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> No.. It has to be from a colleague... Preferably from a superior.... Self Sd's are not accepted.


I have called them on this matter and checked and thy have confirmed self sd is accepted. Can you authenticate you statement from their official website.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> If you are unable to obtain a Statement of Service from your employer you should submit a Statutory Declaration. This is a written statement declared to be true in the presence of an authorised witness.* This should be verifiable and be supported by other evidence of your employment.
> The Statutory Declaration – must include the following details:
> the full name and address of the company and any telephone, fax numbers, email and website addresses
> the name and position of your direct superior and a contact number for them
> ...


It only says contact info of your supervisor should be on the sd. It doesn't say sd has to be from your supervisor. I have written confirmation of this from a MARA agent as well as verbal confirmation from vetassess.


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

snarayan said:


> It only says contact info of your supervisor should be on the sd. It doesn't say sd has to be from your supervisor.


You are absolutely correct snarayan. It was Ms.Kavita Patel's statement which was incorrect or misleading or incomplete. She never responded.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Correct me if I am wrong... Just sharing information which I think is correct... Only self sd will not be accepted by vetassess.


Self SDs are accepted even by DIAC.......when you can' t get
A offer/ appointment letter from your previous employer.....

Reference SDs are the things you need to get from your supervisors/ managers
when you can't get them on company's letter head or if your referee is not working in the mentioned company on the date of SD.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> You are absolutely correct snarayan. It was Ms.Kavita Patel's statement which was incorrect or misleading or incomplete. She never responded.


I know why she said it that way. The requirement for acs is a statutory declaration from your superior. But vetassess does accept self declaration because you are backing your claims with the financial documents such as payslips or tax documents.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> No.. It has to be from a colleague... Preferably from a superior.... Self Sd's are not accepted.


Please do not make incorrect statements if you are not sure. Always say its your opinion or you believe. You cannot make assertive statements without authentic information on their website.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> You are absolutely correct snarayan. It was Ms.Kavita Patel's statement which was incorrect or misleading or incomplete. She never responded.


Yes, I have verbal confirmation from vetassess in this regard and the format for my sd was supplied to me by my MARA agent.


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

snarayan said:


> Yes, I have verbal confirmation from vetassess in this regard and the format for my sd was supplied to me by my MARA agent.


Thanks snarayan, I was confused by Ms.Patel's statement. If you don't mind can you please share your SD format. TIA


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

peanut48 said:


> Thanks snarayan, I was confused by Ms.Patel's statement. If you don't mind can you please share your SD format. TIA


Peanut48 - I have PMd you the details. Check your inbox.


----------



## roythomas (Jul 16, 2013)

snarayan, can you also please PM me the S.D format, Thanks in advance.


----------



## roythomas (Jul 16, 2013)

roythomas said:


> snarayan, can you also please PM me the S.D format, Thanks in advance.


I have to submit S.D for ACS assessment. Can someone P.M me the format . Thanks in advance.


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

snarayan said:


> Please do not make incorrect statements if you are not sure. Always say its your opinion or you believe. You cannot make assertive statements without authentic information on their website.


In next post it did suave brother that correct me if I am wrong... Sorry if someone got offended... My apologies.


----------



## nk5514 (Aug 13, 2013)

srikat said:


> I would like share my experience in getting Statutory Declaration for ACS. I didn't want to approach my current employer for Employment reference letter and hence took a Statutory Declaration from an ex-colleague of my current company. I did not even attach the business card of ex-colleague. I have just mentioned the details that are mentioned in the ACS template available in ACS site. I have explained my job role and responsibilities at high level in 5 to 10 points. ACS has accepted it.


Hi,

May I know how did you get your S.D. witnessed? Can public notary in India witness the statutory declaration for ACS?


----------



## Piyushin (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi Senior,

I am new to this forum who is planning to apply for ACS assessment. Having been going through the talks on Statutory declaration. i have some thing for all of you. the below pointers are from a pdf document from ACS website : 

If you are Unable to Obtain an Employment Reference
If you are unable to obtain an employment reference on a company letterhead from your employer, a third party official Statutory Declaration from a work colleague may be considered.
The Statutory Declaration must be from a third party work colleague; not written by yourself. Self-written statements submitted as a Statutory Declaration will not be assessed.
A Statutory Declaration from a work colleague needs to describe the working relationship with you and supply details of your duties performed with relevant dates of employment. It is preferable that the work colleague providing the Statutory Declaration be at a supervisory level.
Acceptance of Statutory Declarations in place of employment references will be subject to the verification and discretion of the ACS and noted to DIAC for authentication against fraud and plagiarism.
*Important Note: Self-written statements submitted as a Statutory Declaration cannot be assessed. Self-references in the form of a Statutory Declaration cannot be accepted as evidence of employment. Statutory Declarations must be from a third party work colleague and signed by an authorised witness to be considered.*
Statutory Declarations
A Statutory Declaration is a written statement declared to be true in the presence of an authorised witness.
All Statutory Declarations must be clearly signed by an authorised witness to be considered for assessment: List of Authorised Witnesses
For information and examples of a Statutory Declaration: Statutory Declaration


Senior, Please could you help us get a clear picture on this. .


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

Piyushin said:


> Hi Senior,
> 
> I am new to this forum who is planning to apply for ACS assessment. Having been going through the talks on Statutory declaration. i have some thing for all of you. the below pointers are from a pdf document from ACS website :
> 
> ...


In the previous posts we were talking about VETASSESS (a different assessing body for Non-ICT occupations). It is fine to be submitting a self written Statutory declaration as you also need to provide other supporting financial evidence such as payslips, form-16s or other tax related documents clearly indicating the companies name. 

For ACS it is mandatory that you submit a statutory declaration from your manager in absence of a reference letter in company letterhead. 

Hope this clarifies.


----------



## Piyushin (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks Narayan,
Sorry i jumped the guns..

Could you please help me with following queries for ICT applications :

Statutory Declaration on Stamp Paper? If yes then what denomination?
Should the wording be exactly the same as mentioned in the ACS website?
Jsut one Statutory declaration from my Supervior should be sufficient.
If possible could anyone share me the latest format of statutory declaration which has been successfully used by any member of this forum.

Thanking you in anticipation


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

Piyushin said:


> Thanks Narayan,
> Sorry i jumped the guns..
> 
> Could you please help me with following queries for ICT applications :
> ...


Sorry Piyushin, I might not be of much help because I submitted my application to VETASSESS and not ACS. But I am sure there are several in this forum who can give you appropriate guidance.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

Piyushin said:


> Thanks Narayan,
> Sorry i jumped the guns..
> 
> Could you please help me with following queries for ICT applications :
> ...


Based on what I did im giving u the replies. 

My SD was on 50Rs Stamp Paper.I got it done and the superior signed in front of the Notary and then the notary attested the same.

I got the format from the same thread and posting it down.

*To Whom It May Concern:

I, name of colleague , working as designation of your colleague,
Office address & contact details
do solemnly make the following declaration :


1. Your name is currently working as with company name since tenure, fulltime/part time, working hours per week.

2. Duties & Responsibilities –

Mention duties and responsibilities here

3. Technical Skills include:

Operating systems:
Industry Experience:
Programming Languages:
Database Layer:
Tools



4. Position held:-

• Chronological order of positions held

5. Achievements:
Special awards & recognitions

6. Please note that a statutory declaration is submitted to ACS as HR department of the company cannot issue a detailed experience/reference letter as per information security policies. Hence the only way to help your name with her skill assessment for emigration is by way of this statutory declaration.

I understand that a person who intentionally makes a false statement in a statutory declaration is guilty of an offence under section 11 of the Statutory Declarations Act 1959, and I believe that the statements in this declaration are true in every particular.

7 Signature of person making the declaration

Declared at (name of city) on 10th of August 2012

Before me,

Signature of person before whom the declaration is made



8 Full name, qualification and address of person before whom the declaration is made (in printed letters)



Sign of notary & notorized stamps *

My ACS is in process.


----------



## sgn1982 (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi All,

Below is the statutory declaration guidelines from TRA assessment body.

It seems like self declaration is accepted for TRA,

seniors please advise me,,

Thanks
1.1.1	Statutory declarations
A statutory declaration is a written statement that allows person to declare something to be true. Statutory declarations may also be referred to as an affidavit, sworn statement or similar legal declaration.
TRA will accept statutory declarations from applicants as a part of evidence sought for employment and/or qualifications. However, a statutory declaration on its own will not provide sufficient evidence to TRA of claims for employment and/or the attainment of qualifications.
All statutory declarations must:
	be accompanied by additional third-party evidence that can be independently verified by TRA, and
	include the reason why the statutory declaration is being provided instead of certified copies of original documents.
In all instances, the declaration must have your signature witnessed by a legal authority in the country where the declaration was made.
In Australia, all statutory declarations made in Australia must be signed by a person who is listed in Schedule 2 of the Statutory Declarations Regulations 1993, which is available through the Australian Attorney-General’s Department website (List of authorised witnesses | Attorney-General's Department).
If you are supplying a statutory declaration from outside Australia, statutory declarations must be signed and stamped by a person with authority to do so as recognised by the law of the country where the declaration is being made.


----------



## simonnewton (Jul 14, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Based on what I did im giving u the replies.
> 
> My SD was on 50Rs Stamp Paper.I got it done and the superior signed in front of the Notary and then the notary attested the same.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the format Sai. 
I have formatted the statutory declaration for ACS. Its 2 pages long. Do I have to use stamp paper for all the pages?


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

simonnewton said:


> Thanks for the format Sai.
> I have formatted the statutory declaration for ACS. Its 2 pages long. Do I have to use stamp paper for all the pages?


hi Simon,

first page need to be on a stamp paper and rest all in A4..


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi Experts,

I am new to this forum and found this thread very useful. I had posted my query on a new thread but if anyone here can help me with my query it will really help.

I have done 3 years diploma in Industrial Electronics after my Xth.
Then I did 1 year of diploma in Electronics and Telecommunications
Then I got into 2nd year of engineering and completed my B.E. in Electronics. The B.E. course was completed in 3 years.

All the above education is from Mumbai University.

An agent I had approached told me I have to apply for RPL since I have done my diploma after Xth and then only 3 years of B.E. 

Do I need to apply for RPL or will I qualify as ICT and apply under Skills Category.

I have over 13 years of experience in Networking.
Please help as I need to apply for ACS soon.

BR/
Amit


----------



## thearc (Nov 2, 2013)

dear seniors,

I am running short of points for Skilled Migration. To compensate for same, I had applied for Victoria SS, however, as i had mentioned about having a friend in WA, I had to share a commitment letter to them. I am not sure if i will be able to get the same or not. So, I am planning on getting Skill Assessment done for my Spouse as well to claim Partner Skill Points.
She has completed an ICT Major Graduation Degree (Electronics and Communication Engineering), and has worked for 3 different organizations and has 4+ years of experience.

Now, she is facing an issue in getting employee reference from 1st organization she had worked for as HR has clearly mentioned in mail that they will not be able to provide Roles and Responsibilities in Experience Letter. Hence we are planning on submitting a Statutory Declaration. 
As per what I had read on various forums, ACS considers Statutory Declarations written and signed by Managers/Supervisors on Stamp Papers (India). Issue is, her Supervisor is currently in USA and other people whom she had worked directly with, have left the organization. Hence getting a Statutory Declaration on Stamp Paper from Supervisor will not be possible.

Now what we can get is –
1.	A letter written and signed by Supervisor on plain paper emailed to her.
2.	As the job responsibilities at Software Engineer Profile remain generic throughout the organization, she can get roles and responsibilities written on a stamp paper and signed by a person in Supervisory Position in same company but who never directly managed her.
We can get either of these and get the same notarized and submit along with HR’s email where they clearly mentioned that they will be unable to provide the letter.

Any idea will either of them work out? or which one would ACS consider more apt.
Please suggest.

Thanks in advance
Arc


----------



## rajat.tiwari (Sep 29, 2012)

thearc said:


> dear seniors,
> 
> I am running short of points for Skilled Migration. To compensate for same, I had applied for Victoria SS, however, as i had mentioned about having a friend in WA, I had to share a commitment letter to them. I am not sure if i will be able to get the same or not. So, I am planning on getting Skill Assessment done for my Spouse as well to claim Partner Skill Points.
> She has completed an ICT Major Graduation Degree (Electronics and Communication Engineering), and has worked for 3 different organizations and has 4+ years of experience.
> ...


Hi thearc,

One easy and relatively inexpensive way to increase points is through IELTS. 7+ in all modules is not very tough to achieve and gives you +10. If you already have that and still short of points then partner assessment is a good option.

You mentioned she did Electronics and Communication Engineering. Is her experience in same field as well. Just verify which is the correct assessing body. ACS deducts years from experience if education and experience are not aligned.

Coming to the statutory declaration. I don't think it necessarily needs to be on stamp paper. More important thing is to stick to the verbiage suggested by ACS or other assessing body. Your scenario 2 will not work as it has to be a direct supervisor.

In scenario 1 if you can ask the manager to make a declaration using the suggested verbiage, sign it AND get it notarized in US and send a scan copy (that's all you need). If this is possible it will work for sure.

Another scenario is to get the stat declaration on a stamp paper and ship it to US where manager can sign and send it back to you. Then you can get it notarized.
However notary might not agree to this since the person making the declaration (manager) is not present.

Hope this helps.
Good luck,
Rajat


----------



## naveen.sananguly (Dec 5, 2013)

Hello Folks,

Firstly thanks to the expats for providing all the necessary information. I have a query on the ACS skill assessment. As per ACS website one needs to get the following documents notarized.

1)	Passport or Birth certificate 
2)	B.E degree certificate and all the semester marks card 
3)	Certified copies of your offer and relieving letter 
4)	Employment reference letter or Statutory Declaration by your working colleague on a Rs 50 stamp paper 
5)	Industry Certifications 

My query here is for the passport. Do I need to xerox all the pages of the passport along with the first and last page and get it notarized or will just the first and last page of the passport do ?

I see on most of the discussion rooms people have given a self declared statutory along with SD by a reference. I wanted to know is it really required for a self declared SD ? ACS clearly states it does not accept a self declared SD.

Looking for a valuable advice on the same.


----------



## rajat.tiwari (Sep 29, 2012)

naveen.sananguly said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> Firstly thanks to the expats for providing all the necessary information. I have a query on the ACS skill assessment. As per ACS website one needs to get the following documents notarized.
> 
> ...


Hi Naveen,

I had the same doubt while applying for ACS and I sent them a query. We only need to get the identifying pages (one with photo and the other with bio-metric details) xerox and notarized. 

You do not need to send in a self declared SD. It adds no value and might be annoying at best for the ACS assessors. SD needs to be from a colleague (preferably supervisor).

Following is the official communication with ACS :-



ACS Skills Assessment said:


> Rajat Tiwari
> 9/27/12
> 
> to assessment
> ...


Hope it helps.

Good luck in your quest,
Rajat


----------



## naveen.sananguly (Dec 5, 2013)

Rajat,

Thanks a lot for the reply. Really appreciate your help.


----------



## Nish89 (Sep 12, 2013)

anj1976 said:


> Hey faf,
> 
> he gave his co employees references.. for the HR and the manager he gave the declaration. His manager told him that we will give you a reference but for that you will have to increase your notice period from a month to 3 months, which ofcourse we were not willing to do. He told his manager that he can keep the reference with him, and used the statutory declaration. as for the HR, if you have a good repo with your seniors, and you think they will not make it public, ask them for it, the HR refrence or the manager's reference, its all good.. they do call, but it isnt necessary that they will, they might or maybe be they don't..
> 
> our ACS result was out in 22 days flat, i think our agent applied online becasue he knew the results in 22 days.. and they did not call anyone, we gave as many as 80-90 papers to prove his education, his work etc.. they call only to verify if you are stating the truth and have not forged the papers. If you give salary slips, certificates of excellence from your office/s etc, anything to everything that you have to prove your being employed by the company, it adds to your profile.. again, they may call, in our case they did not.


If you get an affidavit by your colleague, is it required that his duration in the company encompasses yours. Eg If I worked in company X from Apr 2010 to Apr 2011, should the colleague willing to endorse on affidavit have compulsorily worked during the same time or more?


----------



## sultanshah (Jun 2, 2013)

hi..how r u


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi

Seek guidance from all seniors, 

I am stuck in a situation and need your
help.
I had joined my company in 2004 and my boss was same till August 2009.
I along with my 3 colleagues managed branch till 2010 and in August 2010 a
Manager was appointed.
For present assessment done by me I had given statutory declaration from my
present manager and that was from the period of 2011 till date.
My manager has said that if required for my previous experience he can sign the
statutory declaration after confirming my records , appraisals and appreciation
certificates & mentioning the same in the statutory declaration.
My queries here are :
1.
If my Manager is signing a statutory declaration explaining my duties and
responsibilities for the dates prior to his joining will this be accepted? if not then
what other documents I need to provide ??
2.
If I manage to get a statutory declaration for my duties from my previous manager
for duration from 2004 till Aug 2009 will this be accepted by VETASSESS as we are
already in 2014 ?
Requesting you to please guide.
Appreciate your help.


----------



## rohansingh2323 (Dec 10, 2013)

Dear all Senior Expat forum members,

My Past Organization is giving giving Employment Reference Letter in Below format on company Letter Head, So request you to please help will it be OK for ACS or not.

*TO WHOM IT MAY CONCERN


Sub: Employment Information as per our records


Employee Name :
Employee Id :
Designation :
Date of Joining :
Last Date of Employment : 
Role Description :
(Limit to 1000 words)
Employment Type : Full Time (Permanent)





Thanking you,

Yours Faithfully,

For <Company Name> India Pvt Ltd. (Appropriate entity)


<HR Manager E-sign> - e-sign

<HR Manager Name>
Sr. Manager - Human Resources
<Issuing Date>
*

Need Quick help, I need to reply my past organization for the same.

Thanks 
Rohan Singh


----------



## rajat.tiwari (Sep 29, 2012)

rohansingh2323 said:


> Dear all Senior Expat forum members,
> 
> My Past Organization is giving giving Employment Reference Letter in Below format on company Letter Head, So request you to please help will it be OK for ACS or not.
> 
> ...


Hi Rohan,

I am sorry to say this will not work. As per the ACS guidelines employment reference should look something like this.
Find attached one of my Employment reference letters if that helps.

Do remember if you can not get the letter in required format from your employer you do have the option to get a statutory declaration from one of your managers and that should work fine. Find statutory declaration sample attached as well.

Good luck in your quest.
Rajat


----------



## nsananguly (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi Folks,

It would be great if some one can answer this query of mine.As you guys know E-stamp stamp paper is currently been issued . To get the SD on it there are few details that the notary asks for

First Party - Person giving the reference
Second Party - ?
Description - ?

Can some one please help me here. Your timely advice will be appreciated.


----------



## rakulgarg (Jan 22, 2014)

Please PM be the format. I need to submit document for ACS assessment..


----------



## rakulgarg (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi.

I am working with same company from last 7.5 year. I worked at multiple location i.e. India and US...My company is not going to give me Employment reference letter..I am planning to get Statutory Declaration from my manager..
Need help to know how can i show multiple location experience in Statutory Declaration..do i need to make separate entry for each location in the ACS application and create a separate Statutory Declaration for each location. OR should i create one Statutory Declaration with the employment dates corresponding to each work location and defining roles/responsibilities for each location..
If anyone faced similar issue and have format for Statutory Declaration, please share with me...

Thanks in advance for your help... 

Regards,


----------



## rakulgarg (Jan 22, 2014)

*SD format for work at multiple location for same company*

hi,
I worked for the same company at multiple location, in India and US.
Please let me know how i can show these multiple location in the SD form.
If anyone has format please share..


----------



## rakulgarg (Jan 22, 2014)

superm said:


> At the time of assessment(ACS) - Self declaration do not work, this is after July 2012.
> Also payslips/statements are not required.only docs required by ACS now are:
> passport
> cv
> ...


Hi,

If the work experience is at multiple location, how can we show that in SD letter.
Please share the format if anyone faced the same issue earlier..


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

rakulgarg said:


> Hi,
> 
> If the work experience is at multiple location, how can we show that in SD letter.
> Please share the format if anyone faced the same issue earlier..


Hi,

Even if you have worked in multiple locations the roles and responsibilities should have been more or less the same. So submit only one SD for each company and mention the designation and location. That would suffice.


----------



## rajat.tiwari (Sep 29, 2012)

rakulgarg said:


> Hi,
> 
> If the work experience is at multiple location, how can we show that in SD letter.
> Please share the format if anyone faced the same issue earlier..


Hi Rakul,

You need to go by the location that runs your payroll. Since legally in each country even the same company is a different entity (if they have offices there). So HCL India and HCL Inc. USA are legally two different companies.

So unless your payroll was transferred to a different country you have not worked there. You can mention business visits as a bullet point in your SD.

Hope this helps.

Thanks,
Rajat


----------



## rakulgarg (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks for ur reply..
I am working on us company payroll..and worked on india company payroll..should I mention the duration of employment for both location in one SD...

If you have format for this...please share here


----------



## rajat.tiwari (Sep 29, 2012)

rakulgarg said:


> Thanks for ur reply..
> I am working on us company payroll..and worked on india company payroll..should I mention the duration of employment for both location in one SD...
> 
> If you have format for this...please share here


Well I did not encounter this scenario so I am not sure.
However I think it would be best to have one SD for each company that you worked for as I think you would mention them as separate row items. Also you would have separate form 16 and W-2 to show if needed. If you have just one SD you can not cover the whole experience by one form 16 or W2.
So you can have one SD for India and one for US.

But like i said I did not personally encounter this issue. The SD format is attached.


----------



## rakulgarg (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks for quick reply..one more question. My original certificates r in india and I am in US...can I get certificates notrized in india and apply for acs assessment from US..there will be no issue because v of this?


----------



## rakulgarg (Jan 22, 2014)

I am working for same client and smae company from 8 years..5 years in US and 3 year in india..can I give one sd mentioning the duration and location in the sd...


----------



## abhifirewall (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi,

I have a similar question. I've been working for an employer for last 6.5 years in India, US and UK. My base location was always India but every time my payroll was transferred to another country. Can I use a single SD for the whole experience. My job role has been same.

Thanks.


----------



## morply (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi,
I have seen some posts that a Stat Declaration should be written by a supervisor or a manager. I have even stumbled upon a post that quoted part of an ASC's answer to some questions.

Is it true that ASC doesn't accept SD written by colleagues are on the same level as yours?
In the "Assessment Guidelines" document is mentioned that it is preferable SD to be from a supervisor or a manager. It is not stated that it is a requirement.

Did someone get negative assessment by submitting SD written by a colleague on the same level?


----------



## bhavik_ht (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi All, i need one urgent help. i am working with an reputed indian IT service company since 8 years 7 months now. as ususal company will not issue me a roles and responsibility letter, so i need to go via statuatory declaration. but my question is, over 8.5 years that i have worked, i worked in same team with most of the time same role and responsibilities but, i had many designation change with promotions over the time. 

because my roles and responsibilites remained same though designations changed, should we mention all those designations and their duration too, more over i had few onsite trip to US as well?


----------



## varunsatija (May 1, 2014)

*Statutory Declaration*

Harini - Did you get this attachment typed on 100 Rupees stamp paper as it is? My doubt is coz in the attachment it is written as

"Commonwealth of Australia
STATUTORY DECLARATION
Statutory Declarations Act 1959
"

which someone mentioned that should not be written. 




HariniAnandhan said:


> I had submitted for ACS assessment and attached is the Statutory Declaration I had submitted. This is from my colleague signed in front of a Notary Public Lawyer in India.
> 
> I received an email requesting more documentation. This is the message I got:
> 
> ...


----------



## manikgirish (Apr 6, 2014)

Hi Varun

I was just going through the statutory declaration act and it reads as follows:



"10 Declarations under other laws
_Where, by a law _of the Commonwealth or _of a Territory _(whether passed or made before or after the commencement of this Act), _a declaration is required to be made _by a person_ before some other person_, the _*declaration may*_, unless the contrary intention appears in that law, *be made before the person mentioned in that law *or before a person before whom a statutory declaration under this Act may be made."


So what I understand that the Act allows us to give statutory declaration to a person mentioned/authorised to accept declaration under foreign laws but the declaration must still give reference to Statutory Declaration Act.

I am too preparing the same and would get my documents prepared by end of the week hopefully.

Trust this clarifies.


----------



## AKA.Shet (Jul 1, 2014)

*Please share the Stat Dec Template*

Hi Acchu,
Please share the Stat Dec Template...



acchu said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the excellent format!
> I am just *preparing statutory self declaration*. I can get the letter from my employer stating that, "i have been serving this organinsation from--- till date, along with my Designation(which doesnt match with the desigantion in ANZESCO), so to justify that, i am preparing self declaration , that eloborates my roles and responsibilities.
> ...


----------



## AkhiAmu (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi All,

I have question regarding statutory declaration from Last Employer. ACS Guidelines say ST document be Sworn before authorized witness by the referee and signed by authorized witness. What does this statement mean.

Question 1- In the ST document we should have Witness and Notarized by same or different People.
Question 2 - In the ST document what type of stamp we should be from Notary Public
"Attested Copy" or "Attested" or "Certify that this is xerox True Copy"

----------------------------------------------------
Signature of person making the declaration

Declared at (name of city) on 16th of August 2014

Before me,

Signature of person before whom the declaration is made



Full name, qualification and address of person before whom the declaration is made (in printed letters)



Sign of notary & notorized stamps 
---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## AkhiAmu (Aug 8, 2014)

AkhiAmu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have question regarding statutory declaration from Last Employer. ACS Guidelines say ST document be Sworn before authorized witness by the referee and signed by authorized witness. What does this statement mean.
> 
> ...


Request Senior member to please look into my query.


----------



## krisskross (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi,

I am not really clear here who should give the Statutory Dec., the manager or me?

1. I worked for I company from Israel for more than a year, i am in Norway.... what should I have to prove my work experience using Statutory Dec.?

2. I worked for 2 companies in Serbia that are closed down now, I have the ex-owners contacts, they are in Sweden now... 

Since I am in Norway, do i make the claim on the Norwegian Statutory Dec. that I worked at company X and translate that to English?

What do I need from the ex-owners? 

Please advise...


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

krisskross said:


> Hi, I am not really clear here who should give the Statutory Dec., the manager or me? 1. I worked for I company from Israel for more than a year, i am in Norway.... what should I have to prove my work experience using Statutory Dec.? 2. I worked for 2 companies in Serbia that are closed down now, I have the ex-owners contacts, they are in Sweden now... Since I am in Norway, do i make the claim on the Norwegian Statutory Dec. that I worked at company X and translate that to English? What do I need from the ex-owners? Please advise...


In every case manager is better.


----------



## ICIM (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi guy's....

I am too having problem getting Experience certificate from the Employer. 
Also my manager does not entertain me to sign the statutary Document as it is against company policy. 

Guyzzz need help, I m bit tense....


----------



## Ronit (Nov 6, 2014)

*Employment Letter Regarding ACS Skill Assesment*

Hello Fellow Members, 

I am in process of Submitting My Experience letters for ACS Skill Assesment However i have hit a Roadblock now. My Employer has sent me an relieving letter is a required format as outlined by ACS but thay have not mentioned the "FUll Time " word in it and it doesn't say that i was working full time. When i went to them they said that this is all they can provide me as outline by their legal department.
Now I have two options :
1) Edit the document and add A line which says i was working Fulltime(Which may not be right thing to do i Suppose, but will ACS really look deep into this?)

2) Get Stat declaration signed by My Manager (Well he is not friendly) or any other supervisor(which might be a problem based on Company Policy).

3) Attach an email (may be from HR)confirming that i was working full time. 

What do you suggest..I should do ? and Also Can anybody attach Stat Declaration Format they have used recentlywhich got aprooved by ACS..and Stamp paper should be on how many Rs Stamp Paper?


----------



## adarshshah (Oct 25, 2012)

roythomas said:


> snarayan, can you also please PM me the S.D format, Thanks in advance.



snarayan, can you also please PM me the S.D format, Thanks in advance.


----------



## haryk (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi All,
I had a quick question. Can any one help please. My friend has to apply for vetasses Assessment. He had all the documents. But regarding Pay, he is working on ABN in Australia. My question is, he don't have Payslips to provide to Assessment. He had bank statements. So is bank statements enough to apply or should he give any statutory declaration for the payslips ? if so can any one provide the formate for Payslip statutory declaration please...

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Hareshwara (Jan 1, 2015)

*Need of SD template*



sharemyhead said:


> Hey, thanks for sharing these but I believe that the ACS no longer accepts self declarations as proof of job duties and responsibilities.
> The declaration must be made by someone who was senior to you and is an expert in your field/area of expertise.
> Self declarations were permitted some time ago, maybe that's why you were assessed positively based on this doc.
> See the latest checklist for more details.
> ...


----

Hi,

I am Haresh, planning to apply for skill assessment...Template given by members seem to be like Self-declaration in stamp paper which will be refused for sure....as you said in the reply, could you please share the format of statutory declaration you used?...It would be better if you give away the exact format after masking or putting dotted lines in personal info?...It will be of great use to me as I will change the Roles and Responsibilities accordingly...Once again, Requesting you to share...


----------



## mgmg (Aug 26, 2014)

Ronit said:


> Hello Fellow Members,
> 
> I am in process of Submitting My Experience letters for ACS Skill Assesment However i have hit a Roadblock now. My Employer has sent me an relieving letter is a required format as outlined by ACS but thay have not mentioned the "FUll Time " word in it and it doesn't say that i was working full time. When i went to them they said that this is all they can provide me as outline by their legal department.
> Now I have two options :
> ...


Hi Ronit,

Have you already submit ACS? I also have employment reference letter which didn't state that I was working as full time. Is it mandatory?


----------



## rash_inn (Dec 21, 2014)

Is there anyone who can help me with my doubts.

1. my husband is able to get a reference letter on letter head from his current employer. 

2. as for his previous employer neither the hr nor the manager are giving reference on letter head. There is no one else senior excep for his GM ( he is working in hotel industry ). The GM is ready to help however she is already retired a month ago. can she still make a stat declaration? as she is already retired she can't give business card, signature . does she need to prove that she was working with the company? 

3. and the employer previous to this is in US where my husband worked for 3 yrs. His manager has sent a signed scanned plain paper letter with roles, resposiblitzes .he can't come to India to notarize the same. is this valid enough proof?

I am hoping sm senior members of this forum would be able to help. 

balaji and anj1976 any inputs on the same??? pls help sm body.


----------



## tantra (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi rash_inn

Ans 2. The SD can be given by any person superior to your husband, and the person need NOT be currently working with organisation

Ans3. The SD needs to be on e-stamp paper and yes it needs to be notarized and your husabnd's US manager need NOT be present when the notarization happens


----------



## AshCh (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi,
I’m in the process of submitting documents for ACS assessment and found this forum extremely helpful.
I have a query regarding the reference /statuatory declaration.
I have worked in the same company for 8 years,the one I started my career with.
I would not be able to get a reference letter on company letter head.So I will be going to be using statutory declaration from my manager.
My query is should I be mentioning my experience starting from the <start date> to till date and include my job description in one form?
or,should I be getting different statutory declaration for different projects I worked in the same company? Please suggest which could be the better approach.


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

One SD is enough and you can ask any of you supervisor to sign it. You can have one SD which mentions all your roles and responsibilities you performed while working in those projects.


----------



## ambyboy (Jan 12, 2015)

Guys,

I'm a CA looking to complete work assessment from ICAA. 

My company has refused to provide a "Whomsover it may concern" letter stating they require a specific authority with address and all.

My question is Should the letter be addressed to ICAA? If yes, then will this be an issue post EOI at documentaion submission stage? 

If letter is addressed to DIAC, then will this be a problem with ICAA during their assesment?

Any ideas what should be done here?


----------



## Aussie_Venkat (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi
My spouse's own biological sister wants to support our 189 skilled migration application in visa decision making as we have arrived at the last stage of decision making process where it got held up due to my kid's autism health problem. She wanted to make a declaration and say that she needs our family support strongly due to various reasons. I need a statutory declaration format for this or in general...could anyone provide me this one as it is quite urgent...i tried in google a lot but not getting one...thanks venkat


----------



## faroutsam (Jul 30, 2015)

Aussiephil said:


> For Australia go to
> 
> ]
> 
> Brilliant!


----------



## rj45 (Sep 2, 2015)

*SD for single employer with multiple countries*



louisam said:


> One SD is enough and you can ask any of you supervisor to sign it. You can have one SD which mentions all your roles and responsibilities you performed while working in those projects.



My whole experience is with same employer in multiple countries. I've got single Statutory Declaration for employment verification from my manager, in the similar format advised by ACS in this Employment Reference Example. Statutory Declaration has all countries listed with corresponding dates.


example:
Mr Bob was employed on a full time basis as a Software Engineer at the following locations:
Junior Software Engineer Jan 2001 – Jan 2003 India
Software Engineer Jan 2003 – Feb 2005 Germany
Senior Software Engineer Feb 2005 – Dec 2007 England
Senior Software Engineer Dec 2007 – Dec 2008 Australia



But when I tried to fill online form for ACS assessment, It asked to create an entry for each country with the corresponding dates and supporting documentation.

Query:
Can I upload same Statutory Declaration for each separate country entries, as Statutory Declaration has all countries listed in it with dates (as shown in Employment Reference Example)

or do I need to get separate SD for each country??

THanks
rj45


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

rj45 said:


> My whole experience is with same employer in multiple countries. I've got single Statutory Declaration for employment verification from my manager, in the similar format advised by ACS in this Employment Reference Example. Statutory Declaration has all countries listed with corresponding dates.
> 
> 
> example:
> ...


Hi Mate,

I have created a new entry and attached same statutory declaration. It is currently in Stage 4.

Stage 3 is when they need extra documents so I assume they have considered this and moved on to Stage 4.

Hope this helps!!


----------



## h.ghabra (Jul 8, 2015)

*statutory declaration for Syllabus - Damascus university Accounting*

Hello everyone

need some help please

I have graduated from Damascus university-Accounting Major. i was asked to provide a syllabus which the university do not provide.( only have a transcript)
i was told i can write that myself but i have to provide statutory declaration which confirms that the syllabus i am providing is an accurate representation of what I studied.

the question is . where can i get the declaration from? and what format should be in? and who should sign it? i am not able to get the syllabus from the university and obviously i wont be able to get something like this from university. what can be done?

Regards-Houssain


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

h.ghabra said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> need some help please
> 
> ...


Hi Houssain,

Can you let us know who asked for the syllabus? The transcript should be good enough for ACS assessment.

For format, please check the below link 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...my-journey-australia-google-page-ranking.html


----------



## h.ghabra (Jul 8, 2015)

hi krish4aus
CPA Australia asked for it

Thanks


----------



## rj45 (Sep 2, 2015)

krish4aus said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> I have created a new entry and attached same statutory declaration. It is currently in Stage 4.
> 
> ...


Hi Krish, thanks for your response.
I asked same query with ACS, and response was same

Putting ACS email he so that I can help others with this query, going forward

---------email from ACS-----


Thank you for your email.

Yes you may upload the same document for each entry.

Please let me know if you have any further questions.

Kind regards,

Thea

Description: cid:[email protected]
Skills Assessment Team
ACS Skills Assessments
D +61 (0) 2 9299 3666

Assessment at acs.org.au
---------------------------


----------



## Sunny (Sep 16, 2015)

Hello Team,

Its regarding the statutory declaration format, My previous company manager to who i was reporting is not working in that company and he is moved to another company. Is it fine if I get stat declaration from him for the previous company?

Your help is much appreciated.

Thanks,
Sunil


----------



## krish4aus (Jun 22, 2015)

Sunny said:


> Hello Team,
> 
> Its regarding the statutory declaration format, My previous company manager to who i was reporting is not working in that company and he is moved to another company. Is it fine if I get stat declaration from him for the previous company?
> 
> ...


Hi Sunil,

I have read someone submitting declaration similar to yours but don't exactly remember who.

My suggestion would be to get from someone working in the same company.

Don't you think this will be a clean option?


----------



## bizarre (Oct 1, 2015)

Hi all,

I'm currently about to apply to ACS to verify my skillset and need to submit the Statutory Declaration as proof of my previous employment. 

My question is related to the format of the Statutory Declaration (SD). Do I use the Australian format or the Malaysian format (I'm from Malaysia)? I understand the SD is a legally binding document among commonwealth nations, but which country's version do I use in this case?

Ben


----------



## rj45 (Sep 2, 2015)

bizarre said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm currently about to apply to ACS to verify my skillset and need to submit the Statutory Declaration as proof of my previous employment.
> 
> ...


Use country version wheres your colleague/supervisor located.
If you supervisor is in Malasiya use Malaysian format


----------



## Yuna_Sieuquay (Oct 15, 2015)

Hi all,

I'm new member in expatforum and I really need your help.

My case is:
My previous company bankrupted and I did work for this company 2.5 years. When I submit document to ACS for SA, I uploaded Statutory Declarations instead of employment reference but ACS doesn't accept and they ask me supply one of the following as supporting evidence:

_1. Certified copy of payslips – preferably first & last payslip for the employment period
2. Certified copy a Human Resource statement or Service Certificate with employment dates
3. Certified copy of a Termination Letter with employment dates_

I don't have number 1 and 3. Normally in Vietnam, no one keeps Termination Letter after they quit, it's not important. For number 1, ACS don't accept the transfer paper from the bank. How about number 2. How can I get it? Anyone met this case before, please help me to solve it. I don't have much time from now on.
Thank you so much


----------



## Yuna_Sieuquay (Oct 15, 2015)

Yuna_Sieuquay said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new member in expatforum and I really need your help.
> 
> ...


Help me please!


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

Yuna, 

When you left that company, you must have received a service certificate. Generally every employer in the world provide this letter as this letter is for the employee to confirm his employment.

Didn't you receive the SERVICE CERTIFICATE from that company?


----------



## Yuna_Sieuquay (Oct 15, 2015)

cozmopravesh said:


> Yuna,
> 
> When you left that company, you must have received a service certificate. Generally every employer in the world provide this letter as this letter is for the employee to confirm his employment.
> 
> Didn't you receive the SERVICE CERTIFICATE from that company?


Hi cozmopravesh,

As your explanation, it seems Service Certificate is Termination Letter.
Yes, I did receive it before I left company. But poor me, I didn't keep that letter since it's not important to me at that time. And my previous company was bankrupted so I could not get it again.

Anyway, thank you for your post


----------



## sumitn (Mar 8, 2014)

Aussie_Venkat said:


> Hi
> My spouse's own biological sister wants to support our 189 skilled migration application in visa decision making as we have arrived at the last stage of decision making process where it got held up due to my kid's autism health problem. She wanted to make a declaration and say that she needs our family support strongly due to various reasons. I need a statutory declaration format for this or in general...could anyone provide me this one as it is quite urgent...i tried in google a lot but not getting one...thanks venkat


Hi Venkat,
I have a similar situation and would like to discuss with you. Please provide me your contact details to contact you.

Thanks 
Sumit


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

Hi Friends, 

I am planning to do my assessment for Software engineer code. I have few queries. Please help me with the below.

1)As I have worked with 3 different companies, my designation is different in these companies.
Can I use Software Engineer in general in the statutory declaration as my roles and responsibilities are of the same role? or will that be an issue and I need to provide exact designation?

2) Can my team leads who are senior to me provide the stat declaration instead of manager as asking the manager for the same is an issue and have lost touch with one of the managers of the last employer?

3) Is the below format is fine for a statutory declaration or can anyone give me a better format?

Date: XX-XX-XXXX

To whomsoever it may concern

This is to certify that Mr. XXX XXX was working with XXX Services Pvt. Ltd. at Mumbai, India as a full-time employee from 5th December 2006 till 4th December 2007 as Senior Customer Support Associate (Technical).

His Roles & Responsibilities were as follows:

•	Configuring and Troubleshooting real time issues with Enterprise and SOHO customers.
•	Configuring hardwares like Modem, Firewall, Router and Switch.
•	He used to setup WAN, LAN, DMZ, VLAN, and WLAN as per customer requirement.
•	He was really good at wireless and general networking includes DHCP, NAT, PAT, ARP, Static route, IPS etc.
•	He also troubleshooted issues on OS likes Windows, Apple etc and Server 2003.
•	He has good technical skills and works pretty hard to achieve targets.
•	Most of the time scored well when it comes to customer satisfaction by helping them.


He is a talented and highly motivated engineer. A good team player, open to challenges and technically sound. I wish him all the best for his future assignments.


Thanks,



Name:	CCC CCC
Designation: Project Manager
Contact No: 0900000000
Email ID:


----------



## iZombie (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi All,

Need some help with my statutory declaration.

My manager in previous company has left the company too. Will his statutory declaration suffice the requirement for my ACS assessment?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

avdhutUAE said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need some help with my statutory declaration.
> 
> ...


That is not an issue. Just mention clearly that he was there while u were working for the company !


----------



## iZombie (Jun 5, 2014)

pradyush said:


> That is not an issue. Just mention clearly that he was there while u were working for the company !


Thanks pradyush.. Have you come across similar situation? Or probably know someone who might have come across on?


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

avdhutUAE said:


> Thanks pradyush.. Have you come across similar situation? Or probably know someone who might have come across on?


Yes. I have seen similar instances in many forums. So don't worry ! Just give ur manager's employee number job position etc and You should be fine. cheers !


----------



## Guru1200 (Feb 12, 2016)

*SD question*

I am working SD for my first employer between 2004 to 2009. Each year, i worked for a different project under a different manager and sometimes a different location. It has been about 7 years now and am having hard time finding folks to sign SD for each of the project/location.

I do have contact with my last manager (year 2009) but he joined the organization only in 2009. Is it okay to get SD from my last manager for my entire tenure (2004 to 2009) ? 

Thanks in advance !


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

Veronika Hurbis said:


> Hi Siva,
> 
> Every country has a different statutory declaration format which corresponds to the law in that country. You'd best ask an Indian solicitor for the correct format.
> 
> Once you have the right format you then include all the information that would be included in a reference, except it must be written in your own words of course. I'd attach any documentary proof available to the declaration and your skills application - contract of employment, business cards etc.


Veronika,
I received a request to submit a character statutory declaration to DIBP on Friday. I got it retyped and sworn/notarised in the Indian affidavit format. Is that acceptable to DIBP or must it be done by an Australian Counsulate staff member on the Aussie format?


----------



## neerajeai (May 15, 2016)

Hello Guys,

I have worked in 5 different organizations (in different locations) in the last 12 years. 
1. Do i need to get 5 Stat Dec (each signed by a *then Manager/Colleague)?

2.Is there an alternative - Can i mention all my employments in one Stat Dec and get it signed by my current manager and then notarized on a stamp paper.

Thanks for your help
-Neeraj


----------



## Sowhard (Dec 25, 2015)

Dear all,
I am filing for vatassess as financial investment adviser, I have few doubts...
1. My company is not ready to job duties on company letter head so I am going ahead with statutory declaration (affidavit), should the affidavit be a self declaration or third party declaration (one of my colleges). 
2. How many payslips should I submit, all or only last 3 months
3. Can the resume be in any format or is there any precise format.

Reply's will be appreciated.


----------



## Namjk (Jun 26, 2016)

*ALL SDs*

I have worked in 5 different organizations.
so is it ok if I submit SD for all of them.
It is quite difficult to get reference letter from company.

Please guide


----------



## rsb10 (Oct 14, 2016)

wishmeluck said:


> Thanks guys... I am in process of filing ACS application and am struggling with employer reference letters.... fortunately I have worked only with one company. Shall a stat declaration from current manager will suffice for all roles I have performed in multiple geographies? Apart from this, do I have to submit Pay slips etc upfront or only when ACS prompts me to... Request help on this.... Amit



Hello Amit - Can you post an update if one Statutory Declaration was sufficient for you to submit to ACS? 

I am also in the same situation like you've mentioned. 

Regards
RSB


----------



## dwty67 (Sep 14, 2016)

World2009 said:


> Thought of sharing my experience on Stat declaration and i was successful in getting a positive ACS by submitting a self stat and stat declaration from my managers
> 
> 1) As per my company policy, they do not provide detailed roles and resp ltr for current employee ---- Made sure i got this in mail from the HR (for providing a proof as to why i am submitting a stat declaration)
> 
> ...


Can you provide the formats that you used.


----------



## Sameer1403 (Oct 28, 2016)

Hi All,

I am going to apply for skill assessment for NOC 2211 (Accountant- General) from IPA. But before that I have following queries where I need your help pls.

1. What are the chances to clear skill assesament with B.com (pass) and MBA (finance) degrees from India?

2. I just have reference letter for 4.4 yrs from my previous employer, however my first organisation is refused to share detailed job duties where I worked 4.8 yrs. However I do have all of the docs pertaining my employment with that company, like appt letter, pay slips, relieving letter etc. I also checked with my manager and they are not willing to sign on my SD. Could anyone pls advise how to proceed further? Can i submit all the other docs (payslips, relieving letter, annual appraisal letters ect) along with self declatation?

I would appreciate your guidance to help me clearing my doubts.

Thanks


----------



## sabhishek982 (Aug 6, 2016)

*Stat Declaration for all companies*

Hi,

I have worked in 5 different companies in last 10 years and none of them is ready to give me the reference letter with roles and responsibilities mentioned. Though I did not try to get in contact with HR's of these companies yet, but I know some of my friends who had also worked in these companies and they were denied for the reference letters.

Now I have no option other than Stat Declaration. My simple question is, will the Stat Declaration for all 5 companies be accepted by ACS or they would expect to provide them at least 1 or 2 reference letters?


----------



## Nimzod (Dec 19, 2016)

*Stat Dec Indian Public Notary*

Hi fellow forum members, I have gone through quite a bit of advice and comments dedicated to helping fellow Oz migrant hopefuls and I really appreciate all the help posted up here #faithinhumanityrestored 
In my particular case I am preparing a stat dec for Vetassess and intend to get it witnessed by a Public Notary, however I want to know if any/all public notaries are deemed valid witnesses or do Vetassess have a select list of Public Notaries authorized to witness self Stat Decs. The website lists authorized witnesses as _a person who is both:
1) on the list of authorized witnesses 
2) has a connection to Australia._

Hope to hear from someone soon!


----------



## dhruvpatel (May 13, 2016)

kavitapatel said:


> Here's the format. You can alternatively check on ACS site for similar template.
> 
> 
> To Whom It May Concern:
> ...


Hi Kavita,

I am planning to use below letter. Can you please let me know if I am missing anything.. Will this be sufficient for ACS ?


I, <Name of colleague> , residing at <Address> working as a <Designation> at <Compnay name>, do solemnly make the following:

<My name>is an Employee of <Company> on a full time basis from <dates> as a <desingation>. He works in a full time employment & duty hours are 9:00 AM to 6.00 PM from Monday to Friday, 40 hours a week. His work location is <location>. His duties/responsibilities include, but are not limited to:

<Roles and res.>

Declared By

<name of colleague>
Currently Employed at <company> as <Designation>
Residing at <Address>
Personal Mobile Phone number: <>


Declared at <Place> on <Date> of <Month> <Year>.


Before me,


----------



## Shalinisenthil (Jan 13, 2017)

*Regarding Statutory Declaration*

Hi There,

I'm planning to get Statutory Declaration from ex-manager of my previous employer (e.g. TCS). The ex-manager is not working anymore with my previous employer, in that case, should the declaration specify only the period that I was reporting to him?

Is it mandatory to specify where my ex-manager is currently working? Does it matter if he is not working with my previous employer?

Please clarify.

Thanks,
Shalini


----------



## vjsharma25 (Apr 7, 2017)

I am also facing problem
1. What if the manager has left the company for which I have worked? Because in the SD "Superior, making declaration on my behalf" has to mention his current employer. Do we need to mention that the "Superior" worked in the previous organization for the same period as I have worked. Do he has to give any proof of the same? 
2. What if the name of the company changes? Superior still works in the same company but because of acquisition the name of the firm changes? 

Please answer these queries.


----------



## shivanan (Sep 10, 2015)

*Date on Statutory Declaration on e-Stamp Paper in India*

Dear All,

Could you please let me know if the e-stamp certificate Issued Date and the Date the Author of the Statutory Declaration (SD) has signed & the Notarized date should match ?

I am aware that the Date the Author of the Statutory Declaration has signed & the Notarized date should indeed match.

But how about the e-stamp certificate Issued Date ?

Really worried & stressed on this a lot, because i have very less time to get my 6 of previous employers Docs on a SD .

Really appreciate your help here, please


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shivanan said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Could you please let me know if the e-stamp certificate Issued Date and the Date the Author of the Statutory Declaration (SD) has signed & the Notarized date should match ?
> 
> ...


The stamp paper purchase date has no relevance.
You can buy it and use it whenever you want.
Only ensure that the stamp paper is bought in the name of the person giving the declaration and not in your name.

The author of the SD has to sign in the presence of the notary, so the question of 2 different dates does not arise


Cheers


----------



## shivanan (Sep 10, 2015)

Thanks so much newbieNZ for your quick responses.

Could you also please let me know below on SD:

1) If stamp paper is really needed for SD as per ACS?
2) What if the stamp paper purchase date is greater than the signature of the SD author ? Will the SD still be valid in the eyes of ACS ?

Really appreciate your prompt responses, have a great day


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shivanan said:


> Thanks so much newbieNZ for your quick responses.
> 
> Could you also please let me know below on SD:
> 
> ...


1. YES, if done in India
2. It's a clear case of forgery. How can someone sign a paper before it was issued ?
I even fail to understand how you can ask this question?
Have you understood clearly what all steps you have to take to complete the SD?
From your questions doesn't look like it

Also are you aware of the fact that even after the assessment is completed by ACS, the issue is not over.
When you apply for a visa, the CO will go through these documents once again, and verify them more thoroughly, if required, maybe by contacting the HR department of the company directly

Be very very careful what you submit in the ACS assessment and that it should be verifiable, if the DIBP so desires

Cheers


----------



## Saurabh_K (May 5, 2017)

Hi,
Can someone pls help me in resolving a query...
I am planning to file application with VETASSESS next week but my current employer is not ready to provide me my roles & resp. as well as org chart on letter head. So can I go ahead with statutory declaration? 
What I have understood for VETASSESS, that I need to provide self statutory declaration in presence of authorised witness... Now pls correct me if I am wrong, I can provide self statutory declaration with a notary as authorised witness who can attest the copies also!!!!!! Or I need to provide the self statutory declaration with a notary as authorised witness & get it attested from another notary?????
There is no need of signature of my superior/ manager on this stat. declaration?

Regards,
Saurabh


----------



## ares0628 (Jul 13, 2017)

I am in the situation. May I know how you did and what's the result?

Thanks~


----------



## bgrewalb (Aug 10, 2017)

Hi,
Regarding ACS, Could you let me know about followings,
1) The SD denomination is of what amount 20, 50 or 100, as I found in many posts of different amounts.
2) If a manager or HR dept not ready to provide a letter or SD, so can we provide it by colleagues with the attachment of manager/hr email reply. will it will be beneficial.
3) for my first company I didn't have first six salary statement, but I have the joining and relieving letter plus id card copy, will it be a sufficient or ACS will ask to provide other docs.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bgrewalb said:


> Hi,
> Regarding ACS, Could you let me know about followings,
> 1) The SD denomination is of what amount 20, 50 or 100, as I found in many posts of different amounts.
> 2) If a manager or HR dept not ready to provide a letter or SD, so can we provide it by colleagues with the attachment of manager/hr email reply. will it will be beneficial.
> 3) for my first company I didn't have first six salary statement, but I have the joining and relieving letter plus id card copy, will it be a sufficient or ACS will ask to provide other docs.


1. I presume you are getting the SD done in India. Contact the Notary who will do the notarization and witnessing. Follow his advice on the value of the stamp paper to be used. 

2. Try to get the SD from manager or team leader. Colleague should be the last resort

3. The joining relieving letter is sufficient for ACS as secondary evidence with SD


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

i had a SD given by Senior HR Exec.
The HR manager refuse to give employment reference with company letter head. Hence, Senior HR exec willing to help by giving SD under her name.
But this SD must be supported by first payslip and latest payslip


----------



## tusharbinny (Sep 12, 2017)

Hey Saurabh,

Do you got any clarity on this ? please suggest. Thansk in advance !!


Who will be the witness ? Public Notary or Another Notary ?





Saurabh_K said:


> Hi,
> Can someone pls help me in resolving a query...
> I am planning to file application with VETASSESS next week but my current employer is not ready to provide me my roles & resp. as well as org chart on letter head. So can I go ahead with statutory declaration?
> What I have understood for VETASSESS, that I need to provide self statutory declaration in presence of authorised witness... Now pls correct me if I am wrong, I can provide self statutory declaration with a notary as authorised witness who can attest the copies also!!!!!! Or I need to provide the self statutory declaration with a notary as authorised witness & get it attested from another notary?????
> ...


----------



## kfarid313 (Oct 7, 2017)

newbienz said:


> 1. YES, if done in India
> 2. It's a clear case of forgery. How can someone sign a paper before it was issued ?
> I even fail to understand how you can ask this question?
> Have you understood clearly what all steps you have to take to complete the SD?
> ...


Hi,

I found your posts very helpful & need your assistance in clarifying some queries.
1)I have done my B.E in E&TC from Pune university & I'm planning to do my skills assessment but I feel that my degree marksheets & transcripts will not suffice to prove my degree as qualified as it contains only names of subjects.So, can I attach the syllabus in pdf & submit it for skills assessment & if yes, should each page be attested and certified as true copy of original by advocate.
2)The skills assessment doc says:
The following Statutory Declarations or Affidavits are NOT suitable:
a)Does NOT contain words to the effect Sworn Before or Signed Before or Witnessed Before.
b)From a junior colleague
c)Stating the referee agrees with what the applicant has written in another document
d)Stamp and signature of Notary Public doesn’t state that the referee’s signature is witnessed
e)Signature of Notary Public only states Attested Copy.

As stated in Step (d) & (e) should the advocate mandatorily has to put a stamp as witnessed before / sworn before or it's fine/OK even if he writes it himself.


----------



## viplu3 (Jul 4, 2018)

Hello Experts,
I am going to start my 189 process and first step is ACS assessment. My first company is closed. So, I am getting the affidavit on a Rs. 100 stamp paper signed by my colleague in that company. I have a question related to stamp paper itself. I am in Pune.

So, the stamp paper that I got has a stamp in Marathi with name, place, & date mentioned in English. This is not the notary stamp; but the official government stamp on the front page.

I have enquired from 5 notaries and all say stamp will be in Marathi.

Will it be any issue due to this stamp being in Marathi?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kfarid313 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I found your posts very helpful & need your assistance in clarifying some queries.
> 1)I have done my B.E in E&TC from Pune university & I'm planning to do my skills assessment but I feel that my degree marksheets & transcripts will not suffice to prove my degree as qualified as it contains only names of subjects.So, can I attach the syllabus in pdf & submit it for skills assessment & if yes, should each page be attested and certified as true copy of original by advocate.
> ...


1. The assessor will not have time to go through the syllabus
ACS is very particular about what documents you need To upload
Not one documents more or less

2. As long as the notary writes it in his own handwriting, and all the words are there, it’s good enough

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

viplu3 said:


> Hello Experts,
> I am going to start my 189 process and first step is ACS assessment. My first company is closed. So, I am getting the affidavit on a Rs. 100 stamp paper signed by my colleague in that company. I have a question related to stamp paper itself. I am in Pune.
> 
> So, the stamp paper that I got has a stamp in Marathi with name, place, & date mentioned in English. This is not the notary stamp; but the official government stamp on the front page.
> ...


No one will be bothered what is language on the stamp paper during issue.
It’s the contents of the declaration which are important and that should entirely be in English 

Cheers


----------



## viplu3 (Jul 4, 2018)

newbienz said:


> No one will be bothered what is language on the stamp paper during issue.
> It’s the contents of the declaration which are important and that should entirely be in English
> 
> Cheers


Thanks a lot


----------



## Curious_A (Oct 10, 2017)

Hi, 

My supervisor who provided the statutory declaration is leaving for UK to work at client site next week. This came in a short notice. He will be there for couple of months. I have filed my ACS today. Will ACS try to reach his number provided in declaration, as that is going to change. But his office mail id will be valid. 

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## kathuriaavinash88 (Sep 2, 2018)

Hi All,

Need help for Statutory Declaration,
I have an experience in India and currently working in the Philippines.
So the Statutory Declaration will be in two different formats? If yes then please share the format


----------



## Dubey (Aug 30, 2018)

Guys, I have a query regard SD, stamp paper should be of which denomination in India for SD.


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

Dubey said:


> Guys, I have a query regard SD, stamp paper should be of which denomination in India for SD.


Any denomination should work. 20/50/100.


----------

